# Lyliana -- will dann auch mal



## Lyliana (18. März 2015)

Nach dem ich hier rein geplatzt bin und euch gleich mein Problem schilderte (ob meine Karpfen krank seien)
will ich mich nun ordnungsgemäß auch vorstellen.

Nun denn, ich bin jenseits der 30 und diesseits der 40  .... also gerade genau in der Mitte 
Mein Mann ebenfalls, unser Junior steckt tief in der Pubertät und der Hund hat auch seine Macken 

Wir haben Ende 2013, kurz vor dem Winter, einen Garten gepachtet. Er ist nicht mega groß aber für uns und unsere Zwecke reicht er allemal. Ein Teich gehört da auch dazu, was uns riesig freute. Auch wenn so ein Wässerchen viel viel viel... verdammt viel ... Arbeit macht.

Der Teich ist gerade mal 80cm "tief" hat eine Länge von knapp 6m und eine Breite von 3m/4m (extra noch mal gemessen  ) 
Ringsum aus Beton und am Boden auch. Hat einen Quell-Zulauf der aber nicht mehr so dolle läuft wie einst und einen Überlaufschutz. Somit gefrohr er bisher noch nie ein. Alle Gewässer in der Nähe waren zu, unser Teich nicht.
Drinnen waren bereits;  3Spiegelkarpfen und 1Schuppenkarpfen. 
Letztes Jahr kamen dazu; 12 Goldfischchen und 10 Elritzen (bei den Elritzen hat man uns aber böse beraten, denn mittlerweile weiß ich dass die sich bei uns wohl gar nicht wirklich wohlfühlen) und noch ein Koi aus Nachbarsgarten. Gespendet, nicht entwendet 

Am Anfang war da echt kaum etwas zu erkennen. Im Frühjahr letzten Jahres haben wir dann mit der Arbeit angefangen. Erst einmal gefühlte, Tonnen von Schlamm heraus geschöpft mit dem Fischkescher, vergammelte Pflanzenreste oder wie man das noch nennen mochte. 
Seerosen eingepflanzt und Pfeifenputzer und __ Froschlöffel und noch so klein Zeugs ... Allerdings haben mir meine Karpfen alles rausgerupft außer die Seerosen. Doch eine haben sie mir sozusagen umgetopft. Die wuchs an einer ganz anderen Stelle. Damit kann ich leben. Und sie haben den Winter überstanden. Denn ich hab neulich schon ihre zarten Blättchen am Grund erkannt.
Im Spätsommer hab ich noch mal Gräser gepflanzt an Stellen wo mir die Karpfen nicht ganz so dolle drann kommen und sie haben überlebt... bis jetzt.... 
Sobald die Pflanzzeit wieder losgeht, werde ich mit neuen Tricks an Rand noch Teichblumen/pflanzen ... pflanzen.
Der Kampf ist noch nicht zu ende 

Letztes Jahr haben wir eine kleine Solarpumpe von Oasis oder wie die heißen, angeschlossen. Laut Beschreibung schafft sie 500l/h ... Wir haben sie etwas gedrosselt, da wir ne Ladypiss (siehe Bild) daraus bauten. Verrückte Ideen brauch das Land 
Dieses Jahr, gerade eben, bauen wir an einem Bachlauf, mit einer fast doppelt so starken Pumpe, gleiche Firma. 
Auf den Bachlauf freu ich mich ja am meisten.

Dann folgen dem Nächst noch Pflanzen am Rand, wie __ Bachbunge, __ Wasserpfeffer und... oh.. weiß nicht mehr auswendig. Damit da auch das Froschpärchen sich mehr verstecken kann. 

Ja, das war es erstmal zum großen//kleinen Teich .... der immer schöner wird.

Ich hoffe die angehängten Bilder gefallen euch und sobald der Bachlauf ganz fertig ist, zeig ich den euch auch, wenn ihr wollt. 

Bis die Tage

Lyliana
(Mandy)

1.Bild)) Teich2013
2.Bild)) Teich2015 nach dem Winter. Es schläft noch alles
3.Bild)) unsre Pissnella // Ladypiss

Bachlauf folgt....


----------



## samorai (18. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy!
Ist doch ein toller Teich und ein paar schöne Fotos. Wenn der Teich erst mal in Schuss ist wird die Arbeit auch nicht mehr ganz so viel, dann ist nur noch das "Level" halten angesagt. Kleine Verbesserungen natürlich auch.
Du hast ne Pumpe von Oasis!? Wow, was sagen denn die Gallanghers dazu.
Du hast bestimmt eine Pumpe von Oase, aber nicht von der Rock-Gruppe Oasis!
Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, stelle mir nur mal ein Filter von Status Quo vor, der würde bestimmt immer ausverkauft sein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (18. März 2015)

Haha, ja Oase war das 

aber das wär´s, vielleicht drehen dann meine Fischis noch mehr durch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy und herzlich willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten. 
Euer Garten liegt sehr idyllisch im Wald. Das ist ein RIESEN Problem, da alle Bäume ihren Kompost im Teich entladen. 
Wenn das kleine Wasserspiel Deine Filterpumpe ist, haut die in die Tonne. 
80 cm Teichtiefe ist zu gering um Fische überwintern zu lassen. Soweit friert der Teich ein und darunter müssen die Fische überleben.


----------



## Lyliana (18. März 2015)

Hallo Gartenteichumbauer,

der Teich existiert schon seit über 20 Jahre. 
Die ganze Geschichte kenn ich nicht. Aber einst, als das Grundwasser noch am Laufen war, hielt der Besitzer sogar noch Forellen in diesem Teich. (Da der Zulauf und Ablauf eine perfektes fließendes Gewässer bildeten)
Dann wurde durch die Weinbergbewässerungen und Geothermie und und und, der Grundspiegel gesenkt. Jetzt fließt nicht mehr wirklich viel Wasser. Aber die Karpfen sind da schon lange drinnen. Denn früher, saßen wohl die alten Leute mit ihren Angeln an ihren Teichen, in ihren Gärten und Angelten um die Wette.

Wir haben binnen einem Jahr das Wasser "relativ" klar bekommen, (wie man den Unterschied zu Bild1 erkennen kann.) ohne Strom. Nur durch Arbeit. 
Das Wasser ist aktuell im totalen TOP Zustand, habe vor zwei Wochen ¿ (Ironie) das Wasser testen lassen. 

Zum Einfrieren erwähn ich noch einmal, dass der Teich nicht zugefriert. Wir haben ringsum andere Teiche, und sogar zwei riesen große Angelweiher, alles gefriert zu ABER unser Teich nicht. Liegt ziemlich wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Oberfläche immer in Bewegung ist.

Zu meiner Filterpumpe muss ich sagen, die werde ich nicht in die Tonne kloppen. Erstens war das Geld und zweitens warum sollte ich das tun? Ich muss mit Solar Arbeiten da wir in diesem Garten keinen Strom haben. Das sind so art Schrebergärten in den Weinbergen, und ich sag immer .... Besser als nichts, und wenn´s nur fürs Auge ist. ...
Aber, meine Karpfen spielen mit dem Wasserstrahl also schadet es auf keinem Fall.


Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. März 2015)

Cool Mandy, 

ich mag solche Ideen.
Pumpe trotzdem in die Tonne. 
Ließ mal die luftheberthemen... Da bekommst Du mit 7Watt deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Lyliana (18. März 2015)

Pumpe bleibt. Meine Pissnella is speziel.

Ich hab die Luftheberthemen angeschaut... und ehrlich hab ich kein Plan wie ich das System in meinen Teich integrieren soll. 
Nee ich bin zufrieden mit dem was wir schon erreicht haben, und was wir noch erreichen werden. 
Morgen gehts weiter mit dem Bachlauf inklusive Pumpe Nr.2.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. März 2015)

Mach das. Ich dachte Du hast Dich angemeldet
um Tipps zu erhalten ...


----------



## RKurzhals (18. März 2015)

Hallo Lyliana,
einen schönen teich habt ihr da. Ich bin mal echt gespannt, wie der sich mit den Pflanzen noch weiter entwickelt, und hoffe auf bleibenden (Wasser-) Zufluß! Mit solchen paradiesischen Bedingungen (kein Zufrieren im Winter, immer frisches Wasser) leben nicht zu viele hier.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. März 2015)

Hallo Rolf, 
Paradiesischer Zulauf ist nicht gegeben. Das war früher einmal, als alle mit der Angel um denTeich saßen um die Forellen zu fangen.


----------



## Findling (19. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy,


Lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Für deine Ansprüche ist die von dir benutzte Pumpe in Ordnung und dabei sollte es bleiben. Ob du die Anregung von Thomas für die Speisung des Bachlaufes aufgreifst ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

Dass deine Karpfen sich intensiv um die Neubepflanzung kümmern ist eigentlich normal. Da heißt es entweder Karpfen (auch Koi) oder Pflanzen. Beides zusammen funktioniert normalerweise nicht ohne „Sicherheitsmaßnahmen“ z.B. Schutzkörbe aus Draht für die Pflanzen – oder für die Pflanzen einen Bereich schaffen, in den die Karpfen nicht eindringen können. Hier solltest du dir etwas einfallen lassen da Pflanzen für einen funktionierenden Teich mit Fischen (aber ohne aufwändige Filtertechnik) extrem wichtig sind.

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle langfristig nur auf kleiner bleibende Fische beschränken, also die Karpfen entweder abgeben oder aber nach „normalem Abgang“ nicht wieder ersetzen.

Goldfische werden zwar immer wieder als extrem vermehrungsfreudig bezeichnet, jedoch kann man dem vorbeugen indem man die Fische grundsätzlich nicht füttert. In einem funktionierenden Teich finden die auch so genügend Futter und da der Appetit der Alttiere auch vor dem eigenen Nachwuchs nicht halt macht pendelt sich der Bestand mit der Zeit ein. Bei regelmäßigen Futtergaben allerdings kommt es schnell zu „Überbevölkerung“.


Gruß

Manfred


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Huhu,

ahwas, ich lass mich nicht verrückt machen, Denn wer liest, hat sicher mitbekommen das zu der Minipumpe eine größere dazu kam und das reicht alle mal. Die schafft nämlich bis zu 800l/h und beim Probelauf heute, nehm ich der Pumpe das ab. 

Wir haben nicht vor, wenn die Karpfen das Zeitliche segnen und im Karpfenparadies schwimmen, sie durch Neue zu ersetzen. Ich wollte sie nur nicht rauswerfen, nur weil ich den Teich jetzt habe und sie nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsfische sind. Das passt nicht zu meiner Einstellung. Also dürfen sie bleiben, bis der Karpfengott sie zu sich holt.
Bis dahin Streiten wir über die Bepflanzung. Noch sind mir die Ideen nicht ausgegangen und bei einem Teil haben wir ja einen Kompromiss gefunden schon  Verhandlungsharte Fische.

Bisher hab ich unsere Goldfische noch nicht gesehen, wenn ich mal Futter rein werfe. Die tummeln sich immer unten und in den Steinecken. Oder zwischen den Seerosen. 
Scheint genug Futter dazu sein. 

Morgen sollte unser Bachlauf losstarten und wenn ich schöne Bilder erwisch, dann zeig ich die euch. Fehlt noch die Bepflanzung, (neu bebaute Stellen sehen immer so kahl aus) aber dann wirds schön. Sieht jetzt schon nicht schlecht aus.

Also bis die Tage

Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Oh .. und zum "frisch Wasser" 
Es läuft schon noch genug, das mir der Teich überläuft wenn der Ablauf verstopft ist. Allerdings nicht mehr so viel, das binnen einem Tag der Teich voll laufen würde, wenn man ihn denn leer pumpen würde. 
Im Hochsommer nimmt sich Verdunstung und Zulauf nichts. Das ist gefühlt 1 zu 1. 
Der Wasserpegel sinkt etwas, aber dann bleibt er konstant.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 

wir sind gerne alle Mann (und Frauen) gerne Tippgeber, wenn man was verbessern kann. 

Schau mal, alle die hier bunte Karpfen halten haben eine Förderleistung von sagen wir mal 20.000 - 50.000 Litern die Stunde. 
Jetzt kommst Du und sagst 800 Liter reicht dicke aus.. 
Es reicht aus, wenn Du keine Lust hast Deine Fische zu sehen. 

Bei mir hält das Regenwasser den Wasserstand konstant. Es ist also nicht sooo viel. 

Es war nicht böse gemeint, Du musst Dich ein wenig vom Forum anstecken lassen und es werden viele Ideen kommen, was Du verbessern könntest. 

Mir würde spontan eine Pumpe mit sagen wir mal 10.000 Litern die Stunde einfallen im Solar oder Batteriebetrieb.

Also, es sind lieb gemeinte Hinweise und es würde uns doch gar sehr freuen, an Euerm Teich rumzuoptimieren.


----------



## Andre 69 (19. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy 
Herzlich Willkommen 
@ Und wieder mal  auf das junge Pflänzchen , es muss doch erstmal gepflegt und gehegt werden !

Da du kein Strom hast must du damit haushalten , also hat der Thomas schon Recht ,er hat es bloss nicht glücklich ausgedrückt ! Wenn du für dein Teich noch zusätzlich ein Filter brauchst , der Sommer wird es zeigen ,
dann kannst du schon auf einen Luftheber zurück greifen ! Ich hab zBsp bei mir einen 60cm LH, das geht auch ! Mach eine Damensocke ran , sieht nicht toll aus , aber funzt ! Es ist ein ganz ganz einfaches System !
Wie du es im Forum findest , keinen Schimmer , irgend was mit VLHF oder so . Diese suuuuper Abkürzung hat , glaub ich Patrick , beigesteuert 
Ansonsten , das wird schon ! VIEL GLÜCK !


----------



## mitch (19. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Also dürfen sie bleiben, bis der Karpfengott sie zu sich holt.



Hi Mandy,

du weißt schon das Karpfen recht alt werden können, wenn es ihnen gut geht bis zu 50 Jahre  ==>

http://www.anglernetz.de/fische/Karpfen__Schuppenkarpfen__Spiegelkarpfen_fisch46.html

viele (gegen Karpfen gesicherte ) unterwasserpflanzen würden recht gut für klares wasser sorgen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Natürlich nehm ich gern Tipps an. Wenn sie für mich schlüssig sind. 
Im Moment macht es für mich keinen Sinn, noch mehr drann zu hängen um zubauen und weiß der Geier. Denn wenn ich sehe, was ich innerhalb einen Jahres erreicht habe, bin ich mega stolz!!!! Und ganz ehrlich, was will ich mit einer Pumpe die 50 000 Liter umwälzen kann???? Ich hab doch nur grad  mal 5 000 1/2.  Wer bezahlt mir das alles? Ich bin froh das ich mir die beiden Solarpumpen leisten konnte. Ganz zu schweigen von den Pflanzen... Das ist alles ne Menge Holz (Money) das hab ich nicht einfach so frei raus. 
Klar kann man dann sagen, warum leistest dir dann nen Garten mit Teich? Da kann ich nur sagen, "Hey, vorher hatten die Fische es wesentlich schlechter!"
Ich kann nicht jeden Tag auf den Grund sehen. Aber wir haben es von Sichtweite = 0 auf immerhin mind. 40cm geschafft. Und die sind klar!!! 

Und ich muss ja nicht nur Geld in den Teich stecken, der Garten und das Gartenhaus will ja auch Beachtung haben. Und dann das Leben außerhalb des Gartens...das gibt´s ja auch noch. 

Ich hab mir die Videos angeschaut zu diesen Luftheber... Aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das Umsetzen soll. Da werden Rohre an Rohre und Pumpe mit und ohne Vorbecken... soviel Platz hab ich gar net. Es soll ja auch nach was aussehen. 

Und zu den vielen Pflanzen... meine Einkaufsliste ist recht lang  ... Ab nächste Woche, bekomm ich Sumpf/Landpflanzen geliefert. __ Brunnenkresse, __ Bachbunge, __ Wasserfenchel und Löffelkraut. Und das darf dann schön ins Wasser hängen. Heute zog schon __ Pfennigkraut ein und irgendein Gras. In 10cm Wassertiefe hab ich __ Rohrkolben eingepflanzt.... 
Vom letzten Jahr hab ich noch Bachbunge an einer Stelle, die hat sogar schon drei neue Stellen gefunden am Wasser, wo sie dieses Jahr (Karpfen sicher) ihr Ableger eingenistet hat. 

Drei Seerosen haben überlebt und das ein oder andere Gras ähnliche Gewächs.. ich weiß leider nicht mehr was es ist. Und ich glaub ein __ Froschlöffel hat es auch geschafft. 
Der Rest ist noch nicht besorgbar. Aber steht auf meiner Liste. Besonders und vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen. An dieser Stelle u.a. an __ Knoblauchkröte vielen Dank für die super tollen idiotensichere Erklärungen 


Wie gesagt, aus der Plörre wie man hier zu Lande  so schön sagt, ist schon ein recht guter klarer Teich geworden. Und für die Jahre lange "Nichts Arbeit", ist es ein riesen Schritt. 


Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. März 2015)

Liebe Mandy, jeder Tipp, den Du bekommen hast war sehr preiswert. 
Ich: Luftheber
Andre: Strumpfhose (hast bestimmt ein paar imSchrank liegen... )
Mitch: Bepflanzung

Alles sehr preiswerte Ideen.

Einen Teich bekommt man so klar. Hätte ich auch nie gedacht, aber dem ist so  Mit Strumpfhosen.


----------



## mitch (19. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Und zu den vielen Pflanzen... meine Einkaufsliste ist recht lang



das muss nicht immer teuer sein ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/flohmarkt.86/

frag da mal in ein paar Wochen nach, manchen wird dann das eigene "Grünzuegs"  zu viel, und geben gegen Porto was ab


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Löst aber immer noch nicht das Problem das ich den Aufbau des Lufthebers nicht verstehe bzw die ganzen Videos (holländisch) auch nicht verstehe. Mag daran liegen, dass ich kein Schimmer habe. Und das was ich sehe, ist mit Vorbecken oder Löcher in den Wänden.... das was ich bisher gefunden habe, kann ich in keinster Weise umsetzen. 
Ich kann und werde nicht durch meine Betonteichwände bohren. Ich habe auch nicht die Möglichkeit da noch irgendwo ein extra Becken aufzustellen einzubauen. Und optisch will ich da auch keine Sichtbaren überland Rohrleitungen liegen haben. 
Sonst hab ich bisher nichts gefunden bzw. anderst verstanden. Meine Hirnwindungen sind dafür nicht gemacht. (kurz um... ja da isse zu doof wohl für  )

Und sonst hab ich ja nicht gemeckert.. nur erwähnt was ich ja schon habe


----------



## troll20 (19. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy,
ich weis ja nicht von wo du kommst, aber oft sitzt der nächste Teichbesitzer nicht weit.
Da wir jetzt so langsam in die neue Teichsaison starten und viele ihre Teiche aufräumen, starte doch mal eine Anfrage im Bereich Suche.
Bei mir steht wieder einiges an Pflanzen zur Abholung bereit und das für lau, so wie bestimmt ganz vielen.
Dabei kann man sich auch meist noch Ideen für den eigenen Garten oder Teich holen, sowie ein bissel Fachsimmpeln 

LG René

Edit sagt der Mitch war schneller


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. März 2015)

Luftheber bitte im Forum suchen, da sind Experten am Werk,  die verschiedenste  Versuchsaufbauten gemacht haben.
Sprechen auch weitestgehend deutsch....

Du siehst schon , dass Du hier Pflanzen für lau angeboten bekommst...


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Ja auf die Blumenhandelthreads bin ich auch schon gestolpert 
Die hab ich schon im Augenwinkel gespeichert. Bis gestern hab ich erstmal die ganzen Pflanzenerklärungen durch geackert um mir klar zu werden was ich will und brauche. 

Dann mach ich da mal ein "Ich suche" Thema auf.


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

@ Thomas 
Ich durchsuch die Rubrik seit deinem Tipp/Rat von gestern. Nur hab ich bisher nichts gefunden, was ich bei mir umsetzen kann und will. Entweder zu groß in Masse oder der Arbeitsaufwand nicht umsetzbar. Und hässlich passt nicht ins Bild. 

Gruß 
mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. März 2015)

Echt... ist eins unserer Lieblingsthemen. Wir schämen uns...


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Ich hab ja nicht euer System beschimpft. Ich find das generell echt super! Keine Frage. 
Nur kamen das System und ich noch nicht zusammen.


----------



## Andre 69 (19. März 2015)

Ich hab's gefunden ! 
*VLCVF musst du in die Suche eingeben !
Man ( Frau ) kann , muss aber nicht !     
*


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Ja so hab auch ich das gefunden ... DANKE

Eine Frage dazu, man schreibt man muss den Filter dann so gut wie täglich säubern. Ähm.... wir sind allerdings nicht jeden Tag im Garten (LEIDER!!!!  )
Wie lange könnte die Socke das aushalten?


----------



## Andre 69 (19. März 2015)

2-3Tage sind kein Problem , eigentlich passiert danach auch nicht viel ! Hab auch "nur" ein Garten , hab also ähnliche Probleme gehabt . Mit der Zeit werden die Intervalle ja auch grösser 
Musst auch nicht gleich alles machen , wollen dir nur gute Lektüre geben  Also ließ dich erstmal ein und du wirst sehen , du kannst , wenn nötig , das auch


----------



## samorai (19. März 2015)

He Jungs!
Ist das flexible denken bei Euch ausgestorben? Warum bezieht denn keiner ihre Quelle mit ein? Könnte man die nicht  "missbrauchen" oder mit ein paar Handgriffen umbauen?
Ich schlag mich einfach mal auf die Seite von Mandy!
Was würde denn passieren wenn man die Quelle mittels einem Rohr über der Wasserfläche ggf. mit einem Bogen auslaufen täte?
Könnte ich(mandy) um mehr Druck auf zu bauen das Rohr verjüngen?
Verzeihung Mandy aber vielleicht stellst Du nicht die richtigen Fragen, denn die "Verrückten" wollen gefordert werden!
Mandy schreibe doch mal mehr zur Quelle; wie läuft sie ein? Ist es ein Rohr, wenn der Teich aus Beton gemacht ist muss es ja irgend eine Durchführung geben

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (19. März 2015)

Die Idee an für sich "TOP" allerdings macht der Wasserdruck nicht mit. 

Ich erklär das mal. Den Gartenteil den wir gepachtet haben ist die Hälfte von einem ganzen. Auf dem Oberen Stück ist die Ursprungsquelle. 
Gehen wir vom Rohrausgang aus, welches in den Teich mündet, bis zur Quelle zurück, ist das ungefähr eine Wegstrecke von 50m. 
In den Schacht oben kommt man wohl nicht mehr wirklich rein, laut Besitzer.
Wir haben schon versucht mit Schlauch etc, soweit wir können das Rohr zu "reinigen", weil wir auch schon vermuteten dass es einfach mal nur sauber gemacht werden müsste. 
Wir kamen nicht weit genug, also nicht bis zur Quelle.

Die Öffnung selbst, das Rohr (moment ich muss meinen Mann fragen) ... ist ein 100ter Rohr sagt er. 

Aber leider kommt da nicht genug Wasser heraus um einen Effekt zu bilden. Da pieselt meine Pisslady (Foto im ersten Beitrag) stärker.

Gute Idee, aber nicht umsetzbar


----------



## samorai (19. März 2015)

So leicht gebe ich nicht auf, ist es ein gerades Rohr dann probiert ihr ob ihr mit einer starken Taschenlampe durchleuchten könnt, im Teich verwendet ihr ein Spiegel so brauch man kein Wasser abzulassen. 
Wie läuft das Rohr denn ein ???? Seitlich aus der Wand? Oder vom Boden?
Was ist denn wenn man am Ausgang der Quelle einen Sammelschacht setzt und durch das 100 Rohr ein 75 HT-Rohr einzieht,würde das gehen?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 

hier mal ein Link zu Lufthebervideos:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-videos.33996/

Der Aufbau ist denkbar einfach. 
Im Grunde  ist es ein Abflußrohr mit Winkelstück. (5,00 Euro)

Energiesparend wird das Ganze weil zum bewegen des Wassers Luft unten in das Rohr gepustet wird. 
Dazu brauchst Du  einen Teichbelüfter (Membranpumpe/ Kompressor) 
Diese gibt es auch auf Solarbasis oder man muss ein wenig basteln.


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Die Teichwand an der das Rohr in den Teichmündet, ist dort ca 120cm hoch. (Bei meinem Avatar wäre es unterhalb der Bank, die man da sieht.)
Das Rohr liegt ca 40cm unter Wasserspiegel.
Dort kommt es gerade heraus. Aber es verläuft nicht gerade. Es muss im Boden Winkel haben denn die Quelle liegt Oben 5m weiter links (vom Avatar aus gesehen)

Wenn es verstopft ist, Ablagerungen kommen schon als mal heraus geschwommen, verstopf ich mir auch eben meinen Anbau damit. 
Man müsste einfach mal an den Schacht wo die Quelle mündet, aber der Besitzer lässt uns nicht. 

Ich hoffe ja auf den Lottogewinn, dann kann ich den Garten abkaufen 

Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

So delle, versprochen ist versprochen.... hier unser Bachlauf. 
Noch mit ohne Pflanzen, aber die kommen nach und nach.

Derweil bei Frühlingssonne schafft die Pumpe 360l/h .... Wird Zeit das der Sommer kommt 

Mein Teich hab ich mir heut auch verdunkelt, hab nämlich Anti-Algen-Zeugs rein geworfen 

Morgen geh ich abfischen, .... "JUBEL"

Bild 1) Mann bei der Arbeit
Bild 2) Ferdsch, LÄUFT bei "naja Sonnenkraft"


----------



## Küstensegler (20. März 2015)

Auf dem rechten Bild am Beckenrand uner dem Bachlauf.
Sind das Düsen eines Springbrunens ?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (20. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Mein Teich hab ich mir heut auch verdunkelt, hab nämlich Anti-Algen-Zeugs rein geworfen


 die € wären besser in pflanzen angelegt

noch was: Kokosmatten verrotten nach einiger Zeit ==> noch mehr Algen

 nicht gut für klares Wasser


----------



## Andre 69 (20. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> hab nämlich Anti-Algen-Zeugs rein geworfen


Tja , das junge Pflänzchen muss nicht nur gehegt und gepflegt werden , es muss auch noch lernen .
Was ich aber eigentlich wissen möchte ,
Verstopfung .. Anbau ???

Ick bin ja Rohrdesigner  ,
bisher hab ich vermutet vom dem oberen "Nachbarn" kommt irgendwie Quellwasser durch ein Rohr in den Teich und dieser hat ein Zwangsüberlauf . So würdest du deinen Teich ständig spülen und so auch die Algen * Nährstoffe* reduzieren .
Was hat es jetzt mit dein Anbau ??? Wenn du da Wasser ablaufen lässt kommt das Ganze auch am Teich an ?
Bei uns im Al...i gibt es momentan eine Rohrreinigungsdüse , damit könnte man das Rohr auch rückwärts spülen !


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 

ich denke es wäre gut, mit uns zu fachsimpeln und dann loszuwurzeln. Setzt Dich doch mit Deinem Mann an den Rechner und dann überlegen alle Mann mal, was man da machen kann. 

Was möchtest Du erreichen? Klares Wasser? 

Chemie ist dafür nicht notwendig.

Ich denke nicht, dass Ihr das so hinbekommen werdet und bin ganz sicher nicht allene mit meiner Meinung.

Mal ein paar Links von meinem Ex-Teich:

Ein Luftheber im klaren Wasser. (Das ist altes abgestandenes Teichwasser... also nicht erst frisch aufgefüllt)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc0217-jpg.101697/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc0217-jpg.101697/

Pflanzenfilter 1:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc0220-jpg.101699/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teich4-jpg.43845/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/sdc10647-jpg.83243/

Klares Wasser ohne Chemie: (und viel Freude beim beobachten der Fische und der anderen Lebewesen)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc0112-jpg.92994/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc0112-jpg.92994/

Das es geht wissen hier viele und können Dich deswegen auch beraten, hin zu einem schönen Teich.


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Langsam.... von vorne.... 

@Küstensegler; Nein das sind keine Düsen, das sind... Stahlrohre ¿ (Ironie) die in dem Beton drinnen sind, und teilweise ist da noch dicker Draht verdreht. Wir vermuten, das damit Netze bzw. ein Netz über dem Teich gespannt wurde. Diese Rohre tauchen auch nur im halben hinteren Bereich auf. Vorne hats keine mehr. 

Ich hab auch am Rand ein Rohr hochlaufen, 4cm Ø vielleicht ¿ (Ironie) Ist IMMER unter Wasser, aber keine Ahnung warum das da ist. Da rätsel ich jedesmal wenn ich es sehe. 

@ mitch ; die Pflanzen kommen doch. Ich kann sie nur nicht beizaubern  und noch verkauft mir keiner welche. 
Und die Sumpfbereichpflanzen werden ab nächste Woche ausgeliefert "JUBEL"
Und bis dahin muss ich ja was tun. (Wenn man nichts tut, bis man was tut, wird das Chaos unübersichtlich)  Außerdem hatte ich das noch vom letzten Jahr, das Mittelchen. 

Das mit der Kokosmatte war mir so nicht bewusst. Also das sie verrottet schon, mit der Zeit, dass es jetzt aber so dramatisch ist nicht. 

@ Andre ; Ja ich erklär mal... ne ich male.... momentchen

Siehe Foto.... Das is *X* is die Quelle... in einem Erdschacht. Dort geht ein Rohr unter der Erde, wie auch immer lang, und kommt im Teich unterhalb des Wasserspiegels aus der Betonwand heraus. (= Zulauf) .... Ab und an, wenn ich das Rohr beobachte, sehe ich wie da hin und wieder Partikel mit raus kommen. Wenn ich jetzt an das dieses Rohr etwas drann baue und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, das ganze kleiner werdend (also Rohrdurchmesser) habe ich die Befürchtung das mir da irgendwas verstopfen könnte. Da da ja kein Druck mehr dahinter ist, wird das Wasser es kaum schaffen die kleinsten Sandkörnchen mit zu spülen. Und wie gesagt, die 50m bis zum Start komm ich nicht zurück. 

Der Ablauf, auf dem Bild das *O* führt raus in einen Schlammbach... Bächlein. ... Das Rohr ist auch durch den Beton, durch die Erde, bis es schräg versetzt in dieses schlammige Bächlein mündet. 

@Thomas... jetzt muss ich lesen 


Grüße
Mandy

ich hoffe ich hab keins vergessen... und viel Freude an meinem Gekritzel


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Nee war gar net zum Lesen, war zum Guggen 

Fast so schön wird das auch noch... nur etwas wilder. Is ja auch ein Wildergarten mit Hexehaisl. Da passt nichts aufgemotztes rein. Soll jetzt nicht so rüber kommen wie das es blöd ist oder so... nene.. das ist sehr schön nur mir persönlich zu ordentlich. 

Aber wie schon erwähnt. Die Pflanzen kommen halt nicht von heute auf morgen vom Himmel gefallen. Auch da muss ich mich gedulden. (Die saarländischen Krebsscheren bekomm ich ja im Juni, wenn alles klappt  )


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2015)

...also ich glaube ja, wenn Du einen Naturteich willst und den mit entsprechender Bepflanzung 
versiehst, dann brauchst Du überhaupt keine weitere Technik oder Chemie. 

Also bei mir klappt es auch ohne.....und mein (Beton) "Tümpel" hat nur 60 cm Tiefe in der Mitte und 
keinen Zu- und Ablauf, der für ständigen Wasseraustausch sorgt, sondern lediglich alle paar 
Tage einen "Teilaustausch", wenn die Pferde genug rausgetrunken haben. 

Unten findest Du den Link zu meiner Tümpeldoku
....wenn Dir soetwas nicht zu "wild" ist, dann denke ich, könnte man das bei dem riesen Becken bei Euch 
schnell und einfach umsetzen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 

wo warst Du guggn?


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2015)

...sorry, falscher link 

die Doku ist hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...alte-güllesilos-als-naturtränke-tümpel.42784/

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

@Gartenteichumbauer  deine Links. 
Waren aber Bilderchen, keine Texte. hab vor dem Schreiben nicht reingeschaut. *grins* Dachte sind "lese"Links wie bisher auch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

... ich vermute mal, Du warst meinen ExTeich guggn.

Egal, wie ich den angelegt habe, man kann es sehr natürlich anlegen, den die Filterarbeit leisten Kies und Pflanzen aller Art. Von Schilf Lilien Rohrkolben. . Das kann man wirklich wild anlegen.

Kirstin hat auch einen tollen Naturteich. Ist auch eine Möglichkeit und geniale Idee einen Teich umzusetzen. Ich empfinde es als eine der schönsten natürlichen Lösungen.

Sie hat aber keine Karpfen im Teich...

Es macht einen enormen Unterschied, ob Du Fische halten willst oder nicht.
Meine Empfehlung geht klar in Kirstins Richtung. Fische raus und einen schönen Naturteich draus  machen.
Es kommen Molche, Frösche, Libellen... das Leben tobt dennoch im Teich.


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Sehr schöner Teich @Tanny 
 sieht richtig toll aus. Na dann, hab ich ja Hoffnung wenn meine Pflanzen, pflanzen. 

Nur diese Schwimmpflanzen sind so ne Sache mit dem Ablauf. Letztes Jahr kamen... Froschlinsen ¿ (Ironie) rein. Bis der Ablauf sie alle erwischte haben sich die Karpfen mit ihnen beschäftigt.

Und die Wassernuss und ... noch eine.... musste ich auch immer aus dem Netz fischen.


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Nein, ich töte keine Fische nur weil sie mich ärgern.

Und wild aussetzen kann ich sie auch nicht, das darf man nicht. 

Und hier im Umkreis sind nur Angelverrückte, Die wollen die noch nur Angeln und das tut denen dann auch weh. 

Die hatten es viele viele viele Jahre lang sehr sehr sehr schlecht. Da hat sich keiner drum gekümmert. Die hatten keine Pflanzen zum spielen, niemand hat denen den Schmodder vom Grund geholt. Maximal haben die Gänse noch mehr reingemacht. Also 100% haben die da rein gebraddelt. 

Jetzt haben die Karpfen Beschäftigung und besseres Wassers. (NOCH) nicht wie es sein muss, aber schon mal ne ganz starke Leistungsverbesserung. Von brauner Drecksbrühe mit Schlammfaulgrund zu grünlicher Algensuppe und relativ klaren 40cm. Und nicht zu vergessen Spielzeug, aber wir sind ja drann Kompromisse zu finden. 
Und das wird, da bin ich mir sowas von sicher

Außerdem würde ich die Karpfen vermissen. Wenn ich nämlich in den Garten komme, "holen" sie mich mittlerweile am Eingang ab. (Der Teich geht bis zum Eingang) Das erste halbe Jahr hat man sie kaum gesehen und jetzt kommen sie schon so nah. Der größte hat auch schon am Finger gesuggelt... Da kann das Mamaherz sie nicht weg tun.

Tut mir leid Thomas da kommen wir nicht zusammen auf einen Weg. 
Ich weiß deine Bemühungen zu schätzen, aber wir haben da andere Ansichten.

Es ist viel Arbeit, viel Ideen gefragt und Karpfenerziehung  aber dieses Projekt wird positiv für alle abgeschlossen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Warum sollten wir da nicht zusammenkommen.
Wir haben nur festgestellt, dass Kirstins Naturteich nicht zu Dir passt.
Wobei Du Dir jede Menge Ideen von ihr klauen kannst... mach ich auch so...

Fazit: ein guter Filter muß her, damit das Mamaherz nicht traurig ist und es den Karpfen gut geht.


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

1. Schritt, ... Pflanzen Pflanzen Pflanzen.. und noch mehr Pflanzen.... Karpfen sicher versteht sich.
(Ich will es nicht zu laut ausschreien, aber bisher haben sie mir meine __ Rohrkolben am Rand in Ruhe gelassen.)

2.Schritt .... Gedanken über Filterung machen. Nach dem Pflanzenprojekt.


----------



## Andre 69 (20. März 2015)

Also wenn ich mir dein Zulauf anschaue , dann.....
Du hast ein 5500 l Teich / 24 Stunden pro Tag = 230 l /h . Wenn man jetzt noch 30% Teilwasserwechsel rechnet sind das 69 l / h !


Lyliana schrieb:


> Ab und an, wenn ich das Rohr beobachte, sehe ich wie da hin und wieder Partikel mit raus kommen


Wenn du das siehst , würd ich aus Erfahrung ( ohne Video ) schon sagen das du hier die 69 l /h locker hast !
Also hast du schon ein RIESIGES Plus für dein Teich !


Lyliana schrieb:


> Aber leider kommt da nicht genug Wasser heraus um einen Effekt zu bilden. Da pieselt meine Pisslady (Foto im ersten Beitrag) stärker.


 Die gute Dame pieselt auch durch ein viel kleineres Rohr , da kann man sich schnell mal täuschen !


Lyliana schrieb:


> Ablagerungen kommen schon als mal heraus geschwommen,


Ich würd ja schon fast sagen , nach deinen Erläuterungen , das es sich hier eher um ganz normales "Beiwerk" handelt ! Ich musste mir bei meinem Brunnen eine extra Filter einbauen , da sehr viel Sand mit kommt !
Also , mach in Ruhe ! Ließ ein bisschen ! Setz Pflanzen ein ! 
Und erfreut euch am Garten mit Teich !


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Wenn Du aber pflanzt und pflanzt und diw gepflanzten Pflanzen werden von den Karpfen weggefressen, wirst Du nicht über Schritt 1hinauskommen 

Aus diesem Grund pflanzen BuntKarpfenbesitzer außerhalb des Teiches. In einem Pflanzenfilter, welcher die Nährstoffe des von den Fischen in den Teich gekakten (sagt man glaub ich nicht) Dünger bei den Pflanzen für ein gutes Wachstum sorgen.


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2015)

Lyliana hat doch einen Plan in Angriff genommen und jetzt schauen wir gemeinsam, was dabei raus kommt... Wenn es nicht klappt, dann wird sie um andere Tipps bitten.

Und nicht alle "Buntkarpfenbesitzer" haben ihre Pflanzen nur außerhalb des Teichs... Geht auch anders:

    

Aber das nur nebenbei...

Dein wilder Garten ist echt toll, Lyliana!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Danke schön.
Bisher ist meine Taktik ja "sicher".

Dein Teich sieht auch schön aus. Ich würde den ganzen Tag auf dem Steeg dahinten sitzen xDDD


Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich einen neugierigen Frosch heut fotographiert hab. Auf dem Bild mit dem Bachlauf.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Hallo Holger, es ist eigentlich abzusehen, dass es nicht klappt. 
Warum sollte Mandy soviel Kraft und Energie in ein Projekt stecken, von dem wir wissen, das der Plan nicht aufgeht. 

Ich tendiere eher dazu, ihr das heute zu sagen als Später mit erhobenen Zeigefinger "Das has haben wir schon immer gewußt". 

Es ist um den Teich alles entkernt... Also gilt es einen schönen Naturnahen wilden Teich draus zu machen, an dessen Album wir Freude haben. Mandy und Ihr Mann ganz besonders.


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

"Geht nicht" ... gibt´s nicht.
Welch Pessimismus ... tztztz... 

Ich dachte 2013 auch noch ... "Oh, nein! Des wird nichts mit der Dreckbrühe!" ... Heute ist es schon ein Wasser. 

Des wird.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Ich bin kein Pessimist.
Ich bin in Dein Thema eingesteigen um Dir brauchbare Hinweise zu geben.

Du hast meinen Teich geguggt, Kirstins Teich, Mitchs Teich, Holgers Teich Andres Teich usw..

Hier sind Tippgeber am Start, alle mit anderen Ideen und Klasse Lösungen.
Hört mal auf uns und versucht Euren guten Kompromiss zu finden.


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Mach ich doch. Nur kann ich eben nicht Hexen. Wäre echt cool, aber das geht nicht. 

Also, warten wir mal ab, was die Pflanzen dann so alles können. Und wie ich meinen Karpfen Erziehung beibringe, dann wirst staunen 

Gruß Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Liebe Mandy, es hat nix mit Karpfenerziehung zu tun. Wollt Ihr sie dazu abrichten die Algen zu fressen? 
Es geht darum, dass ihr den Weltschönsten Teich habt. Beispiele sind ja genug  genannt....


----------



## Lyliana (20. März 2015)

Meinetwegen sollen sie Algen fressen, sie müssen ja nur lernen das meine Pflanzen nicht ihr Spielzeug sind. Und bisher fruchtet meine Erziehungsmaßnahme "außer Reichweite pflanzen" oder mit Steinen das Ausbuddeln erschweren. So haben ja meine Seerosen (3!!! Stück) und weitere 7 Pflanzen überlebt. 
Und jetzt kommen viele mehr dazu.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. März 2015)

Du machst das. Ich werd 
Dich liken, weil ihr ganz
vorn dabei seid.
Liebe Mandy, mir fehlt ein wenig zuhören Deinerseits. Wenn Ihr das alles Klasse könnt, macht ruhig wie Ihr denkt. 
Wichtig ist, wenn  noch mehr Algen im Teich sind kauft man Graskarpfen und die Pfütze sieht aus wie geleckt. (Geheimtipp von mir)


----------



## Moonlight (21. März 2015)

__ Graskarpfen fressen nicht mehr und nicht weniger Algen, wenn ab und zu Futter reingeworfen wird. Die sind doch nicht blöd. Dachte ich damals auch als ich mir 2 gekauft hatte, aber beim Denken wars geblieben. Die haben sich reichlich am Fischfutter bedient und die Algen wuchsen trotzdem...unangetastet. 


Mandy


----------



## koile (21. März 2015)

Hallo,  
genau wie Mandy ( Moonlight ) es hier schreibt,
kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung heraus bestätigen. 

Wenn das so einfach wäre, hätten die Buntkarpfen besitzer in ihren Pools keine Algen mehr.


----------



## Tanny (21. März 2015)

Hallo Lyliana, 

zwei Dinge sind mir eingefallen: 
1. bzgl Deines Ablaufes und Deiner Befürchtung, dass sich Pflanzen reinsetzen. 
Kannst Du da nicht einfach ein feines Küchensieb drüber verankern?

Dass müsste dann eigentlich alle grösseren Teile fern halten.

Bzgl. der Fische: 
ich habe zwar keine Karpfen, sondern lediglich Goldelritzen, Gründlinge und
vor 2 Jahren hatte ich einen __ Barsch (letzteren zugewandert). 
Will sagen, ab und an habe ich auch etwas größere Fische. 
Die größten "Zerstörer" allerdings sind zwischenlandende __ ENten und Gänse.....

...und auch die überlebt der Tümpel und sein Bewuchs. 

Vielleicht besteht bei DIr auch irgendeine Möglichkeit, einen Teil des Teiches 
quasi abzuteilen (wie ich über Wasser die Pferde aus den Pflanzen halte, 
müsstest Du dann z.B. unter Wasser mit Hilfe z.B. eines feinen Gitternetzes oder so 
die Karpefen aus einer Ecke des Teiches fern halten).

In diesem Teil könntest Du dann immer die stark reinigenden und Sauerstoff produzierenden 
Pflanzen "kutivieren" und alles, was dort zu viel wird dann auf die andere Seite rüber setzen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> wenn noch mehr Algen im Teich sind kauft man __ Graskarpfen und die Pfütze sieht aus wie geleckt. (Geheimtipp von mir)


Thomas, ist ja gar nicht wahr ! Die gehn nicht nur an die Algen
Es wird immer alles gefressen, was grün ist . Selbst vor den pieksenden Krebsscheren wird nicht halt gemacht.


----------



## samorai (21. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy!
Pflanzen im Teich sind sehr gut und den "Fischfrass" kann man mit sehr einfachen Mitteln eindämmen. Zum Beispiel so;  Bei mir geht es als "bepflanzte Froschecke " durch. Natürlich ist es sehr schlecht in einen Betonteich so etwas zu modolieren weg rollende Steine und viele andere Schwierigkeiten.
Anderer Tipp; NEHME NICHT die normalen Pflanzköbe, die sind recht instabiel, nehme größere und stabielere, solche und mach es so ungefähr; 
Maurergase einlegen ein zu beiden Seiten offenes Gefäß reinstellen dann mit Kieselsteine im Außenbereich verfüllen  im Gefäß selber machst Du dein gewähltes Substrat ein, dann ziehst Du das Gefäß raus. Damit erhälst Du eine prefekte Bepflanzung mit Dränschicht, d.h. die Fische haben erstmal das nachsehen, Deine Pflanzen werden gleichmäßig umspült und das Substrat schwimmt nicht im Teich umher.
Ferner kannst Du es mit einer Stange/Galgen halten


----------



## samorai (21. März 2015)

Teil 2! (zu viele Bilder)
Um Tanny ihren Vorschlag mit dem Sack unter Wasser noch mal auf zugreifen. 
 man kann aus der Maurergaze auch einen Sack mit Plasteschnur nähen, sollte dann aber ein Abstandhalter mit einbauen(gekreuzter Besenstiel oder so mit runden kleinen Scheiben an den Enden) weil die Gaze das bestreben hat im Wasser zusammen zufallen.
    
Bei mir wird sie auch als Laubfang benutzt/missbraucht .
Du siehst einige einfachen Möglichkeiten gibt es, um Dein Teich aufzupeppen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Ganz kurz... meine Karpfen fressen nicht die Pflanzen, sie spielen damit. Sie rupfen sie raus und spucken sie im Teich umher, garnieren sich damit, oder schwimmen mit ihnen um die Wette. Ich hab noch nie Fische spielen sehen, außer im Fernsehen die großen Meeressäuger 
Wäre ja ganz lustig, wenn dabei eben nicht meine Pflanzen kaputt gehen. 
Auf diese Art, wurde allerdings schon einmal eine Seerose umgetopft. Keine Ahnung wie sie das angestellt haben. Ob es erfolgreich war sehe ich dann wenn Seerose Nr. 4 an die Oberfläche kommt. 

Das Ablaufrohr ist bereits mit einem Netz gesichert, da ich da auch schon den ein oder anderen Fisch und Frosch damit gerettet habe. (Alle haben überlebt!) Die Schwimmpflanzen wollen da halt auch immer rein, ins Netz. Dann muss ich sie wieder im Teich "aussetzen" 
__ Froschbiss wird im Netz über Nacht nur sehr matschig und fliegt auf Grund Verschmutzung wieder raus.

@samorai  Deine Tipps sind super  ... Ich hab das auch schon selbst letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr umgesetzt weil das ein Erfolg war.....psssssst nicht so laut... immer noch ist.
Ich hab allerdings Blumenkästentöpfe umfunktioniert. Die waren noch über, und man soll seine Materialien verbrauchen, also haben wir Löcher reingebohrt zum Zirkulieren und die kann ich stabiler "einbauen" im Teich. 
Bei zweien bin ich am versuchen, sie zu benutzen wie man Balkonkästen aufhängt am Rand. .. So schaffe ich mir auch im hinteren Teil nämlich die Randzone.... Bisher hängen sie auch noch, aber pssssst. 
Tontöpfe eignen sich super um Seerosen auf dem "Grund" einzupflanzen. Die schmeißen sie mir nicht um. 

So ein Netz zu spannen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich dachte dann kommen meine Goldies und Elritzen auch nicht mehr hin. Die rupfen mir die Pflanzen ja nicht raus. Oder ich spann es nur solange bis die Pflanzen richtig angewachsen sind. .... mmmhh... 

Grüße 
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Ich hab dann mal was getan. 

Ich war im Fitnessstudio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mind. 1000Liter gefiltert. Durch die Socke.  .... per Hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kosten = 0 € ... Kalorien hoffe doch viele. Heute Nacht schlafe ich gut. ... Morgen geht´s weiter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da die Tage wenig Sonne geplant ist, würde kein Solarsystem so gut funktionieren wie ich  xDDDD

Ergebnis : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

@samorai ... meine Testversion


----------



## samorai (21. März 2015)

Naja so schwer ist das Tüfteln auch nicht. Kannst Du deine Kästen noch etwas anheben, denn manche Pflanzen lieben nur die nassen "Füsse" aber nicht bis zum Hals im Wasser z.B.Wasserlilien.
Irgend wann werden Deine Balkonkästen aber den Druck der Wurzeln nicht mehr aushalten und dann bersten, dann kannst Du immer noch solche Körbe nehmen.Wenn man es einmal gesehen hat kann man sich viel besser daran erinnern.
Ein Netz habe ich nicht vorgeschlagen, meine Idee bzw. Tanny's Idee war der Sack mit ein 3D Abstandshalter(Höhe,Tiefe, Breite).
Das Foto mit dem Notzaun sollte nicht mit einem Netz im Wasser in Verbindung gebracht werden, nein es sollte nur andere Einsatzgebiete darstellen.Andere User lesen mit und manchmal haben sie die selben Probleme, denn einen kleinen Kampf gegen die Urgewalten führen mehr oder weniger alle Teichbesitzer, Du bist da nicht die einzige.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Ja ich kann sie auch noch anheben und tiefer gehen. 
Wobei was da drinn ist, geht bis mind. -10cm ... aber es ist eh der höchste Wasserstand im Moment. 
Mein Mann muss mir da so Eisen biegen. Das ist nur erstmal die Anfangslösung, Ob die Fische wegbleiben. Bzw nicht an die Pflanzen rankommen. Und wenn alles klappt, muss der Mann mit der Kraft mir die Kästenhalter biegen. Dann isses ganz sicher. Die Standardhalter die man zu kaufen bekommt, passen nicht um mein Betonrand.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy,

mein aktueller Teich sieht so aus... hat schon Sinn gemacht, mich Gartenteichumbauer zu nennen.






Ich habe alles entkernt, um mir ein schickes neues Teichlein zu bauen.
Dabei kommt ein Pflanzenfilter zum Einsatz und ein Fadenalgenfilter und ein Strumpfhosenfilter zum Einsatz.

Nochmal die Frage: möchtest Du Unterstützung um Deinen Teich mit seinen Gegebenheiten möglichst optimal anzulegen oder nicht.

Einfach Pflanzen einsetzen ist nicht die Lösung. Ich, wie alle anderen hier Teilen gern Ihre Tipps.
Du könntest Deinen Karpfen auch Windeln um machen, damit sie Dir die Wasserqualität nicht versaun. 

Ich denke aber, dass es keine brauchbare Lösung ist.

Ihr habt viel Arbeit reingesteckt, den Garten zu entkernen... Also sollte das Ergebnis auch ein schöner Garten mit dem weltschönsten Teich sein.


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Garten zu entfernen? .... Das versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich, was du damit meinst. 
(oh EDIT.: da steht entkernen.... wer lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil )

Türlich nehm ich Tipps an, wenn ich sie umsetzen kann und sie für mich brauchbar und schlüssig sind. (Siehe Sockenfilterung !! )
Aber, in gewissen Dingen kann ich nicht hexen. So muss ich mich im in der Pflanzenanschaffung z.B. gedulden bis die Kassenpforten mir welche verkaufen oder jemand in meiner Nähe etwas für mich brauchbares "loswerden" möchte.

Aber den Teich, kann ich nicht umbauen da er mir selbst doch gar nicht gehört. Ich muss aus dem was ich habe, das Beste machen. Und dank den Blumentipps und vorallem die genialen Pflanzenerklärungen im Pflanzenbereich habe ich schon ne Menge mehr gelernt als das was meine Bücher hergeben.

Und das was ich jetzt mache und machen werde, brauch trotzdem Zeit bis es fruchtet.

Also sag mir bitte nicht, ich nehm keine Tipps an... bzw fühlt es sich unterstellt in deiner Fragestellung an.

Mehr kann ich im Moment nicht tun.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. März 2015)

...kernen hab es geändert... Das ist Computerschläue, die entkernen nicht kennt.

Doch, Du kannst sehr viel mehr tun und zwar einen Plan ausarbeiten, wie Du den Plan vommweltschönsten Teich umsetzen kannst.

Für mich ergibt sich die Frage, ob der Zufluss aus der Quelle sinnvoll ist, wenn sie Euch alles mögliche ind den Teich spült. Er wird irgendwann verlanden. Evtl. ist es besser sie nicht zu nutzen oder zu filtern.


----------



## Patrick K (21. März 2015)

Hey langer mach mal halblang , Mandy wird das schon schaukeln ,du hast das auch nicht an ein ,zwei Tage gerafft und gemacht ,also schön de Balle flach halte
Herzlichen Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Hin und wieder ... habe ich geschrieben, ... daran erkenne ich das Wasser fließt. 

Wir haben letztes Jahr den Teichboden entschlammt (mit dem Fuß ist man ca 10cm eingesunken,) . Dieses Jahr, nach dem Winter, haben wir gesehen das wir eine ca 1cm maximal hohe Schicht von Boden und Sand und Lehm haben. Der Lehm kommt vom hinten Teil, wenn das Abflussnetz verstopft ist und mir dort alles überläuft. Und dann spült sich auch der Lehmboden mit rein. 
Und eben der Abfall von Laub, Fische und was so natürlich halt nun mal ist im Teich. 

Aber bei 9-10 Grad Wassertemperatur schick ich meinen Mann nicht ins Wasser um den Boden wieder frei zu bekommen. Da müssen die Fischis bissle warten. Die Karpfen sind beschäftigt mit Boden absuchen.

Also die Quelle verdreckt meinen Teich sicher nicht. Da muss man sich keine Sorgen//Gedanken machen. Die ist pupa!! 
Und Frischwasser ist zu bevorzugen auch wenn hier und da mal Schwebesachen mit kommen.

Und mein Plan, der steht doch. Pflanzen und Fitness


----------



## Tanny (21. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas, 

nichts für ungut.....ich finde viele Deiner Ideen wirklich oft gut.....
....aber ich finde, jetzt reichts in diesem thread 

Lyliana hat Fragen gestellt, wir haben alle unsere Ideen, Erfahrungen und Anregungen dazu gesagt,
aber jetzt muss Lyliana ganz allein entscheiden, ob und was sie davon umsetzen will. 

Letztendlich geht es nicht darum, ob Lyliana am ENde den aus Deiner SIcht "weltallerschönsten Teich" zaubert, 
sondern, dass es für sie der weltallerschönste Teich wird.....und wie das aussieht, das können wir alle nicht beurteilen. 

Abgesehen davon 



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Doch, Du kannst sehr viel mehr tun und zwar einen Plan ausarbeiten, wie Du den Plan vommweltschönsten Teich umsetzen kannst.



....wozu braucht man einen PLAN? 

Ich habe nie mit Plan an meinen Tümpeln gearbeitet. 
Mir kam was in den Kopf.....alle haben sofort gesagt "das geht nicht" ....und ich bekam zu hören:
"aber mecker nicht, wenn alles schief geht.....wir haben es DIr ja gleich gesagt etc....."

Und mir war das schnurz, meine Antwort war: Versuch macht klug......und wenn es nicht klappt, kann ich mir immernoch etwas anderes überlegen......

Was ich damit sagen will: wir ticken alle unterschiedlich....und insofern ist es nicht sehr angenehm, wenn immer wieder nachgebohrt wird, obwohl eigentlich schon alles gesagt ist.....

 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. März 2015)

Du hast garade viele Probleme angesprochen, die Ihr vermeiden solltet.
Erde Lehm Laub gehören nicht in den Teich.
Punkt 1 hin zum weltschönsten Teich.


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Unser Garten is nun mal aus Lehm. .... und wir haben Bäume .... das sind Dinge die kann ich nicht ändern... außer ich mach ne Mauer und ein Dach über den Teich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. März 2015)

Hallo Kerstin, 

mit Karpfen im kleinen Teich sollte man filtern. Da Mandy keinen Strom hat ist es eigentlich eine echte Herausforderung.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. März 2015)

Is doch nicht schlimm , aber man mus einen Plan entwickeln, wenn man zukünftig nicht 10cm im Teich versinken will, weil faulendes Laub im Teich verrottet und Deinen Karpfen kein schönes Leben ermöglicht, weil sie zwischen Methangasen schwimmen müssen. 
Ein Plan ist besser.


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Fischweiher filtern auch nicht. 
Das mein Teich nicht 100% klar wird, ist mir klar. Von Anfang an. Karpfen grundeln wollen wühlen wollen im Boden nach wertvollen Schätzen und Fressen suchen. Und das dürfen sie bei mir//uns . 
Unser Teich soll kein super reiner Teich werden. Im Winter schwammen keine Schwebeteilchen umher ich konnte bis auf den Grund schauen... klar nicht wie bei euren gefilterten Teichen aber das will ich gar nicht. Und das brauchen meine Fische auch nicht. 
Wenn ich so einen Teich sehen will, geh ich auf die Landesgartenschau bei mir um die Ecke, oder in die SchreberStrebergartensiedlung. 

Ich will Natur, und das hab ich . 

Thomas ich hab schon so viel erreicht ohne Technik binnen einem Jahr. Du hättest den Teich sehen sollen als wir den bekommen haben. Da hat man nur ahnen können wieviele Karpfen drinn sind. Weil man NICHTS gesehen hat, außer sie haben die Köpfe hoch gestreckt. 
und jetzt seh ich sie immer alle. Mal mehr mal weniger. Aber mit meiner Filterung (von Hand) kann ich dem etwas entgegensteuern. Und dann kommen die Pflanzen und ich siege ein Stücke mehr gegen die Algen. 

Es wird kein Lupenreinerteich .... das stört mich aber nicht... ich bin ein Baggersee und Dreckskind  ... neee Spass bei Seite. Ich finde jeden eurer Tipps super und sicher werd ich hier und da über den Sommer noch Fragen fragen aber gewisse Dinge möchte ich nicht haben. 

Versteh das bitte auch.

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Mein Plan ist, das wir jedes Jahr wenn das Wasser nicht gerade 9Grad hat in dem teich mit Kescher den Boden freiräumen so gut es geht. 

Die 10cm waren nicht unsere Schulde... das war Jahre langes NICHTS TUN... nicht von uns. 

WIR TUN... JETZT... jede Menge


----------



## Tanny (21. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> mit Karpfen im kleinen Teich sollte man filtern.



Sagt wer? 

Genau dasselbe haben mir zig Leute gesagt, als ich meine "Pfützen" anlegte. 

Die Voraussetzungen, die Lyliana jetzt schon hat (Wassertiefe, Ausmaße des Teichs (also Gesamtvolumen), 
ständiger Wasserzu- und Abfluss....das sind Voraussetzungen, von denen kann ich nur träumen. 

Meine Tümpel haben etwa in der Mitte ihre tiefste Stelle und die ist max. 60 cm tief und hat 
höchstens  einen Durchmesser von einem Meter. 

Alles andere ist viel, viel flacher. Das meiste, was ich an Wasserfläche habe, hat keine 20 cm Wassertiefe. 

Da hieß es: ohne Filter und Technik kippt Dir der Tümpel sofort...da überlebt nichts.....und schon gar kein Fisch. 

meine Goldelritzen vermehren sich alljährlich wie die Weltmeister, die Gründlinge (die ich nicht eingesetzt habe),  
werden immer größer und wo der __ Barsch her kam, der fast handtellergroß ist, weiss ich nicht. 

Auf jeden Fall scheinen die sich da alle wohl zu fühlen - Selbstmord hat noch keiner begangen - und das völlig ohne jede 
Technik und natürlich ohne jede Fütterung.

Im WInter friert das Teil durch.....ich habe keine Ahnung, wo die Fische überleben....aber sie überleben.....

Also irgendetwas scheint ja doch so zu funktionieren, dass all das "geht", von dem  
man mir gesagt hat, "dass es nicht gehen könne"....

Ich jedenfalls halte es nicht für abwegig, dass man mit den Voraussetzungen, die Lylianas Teich mitbringt auch 
ohne Filter und Co klar kommen kann, wenn die Bepflanzung stimmt und man bereit ist, regelmäßig Fitness in 
Form von Algen fischen zu machen 
(und natürlich auf Fischfütterung zu verzichten - aber das sollte denke ich in einem Naturteich selbstverständlich sein).


LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. März 2015)

Ich glaube, ich habe mich auch gegen die viele Klasse Tipps hier aus dem Forum gewährt, weil ich schon ein kleiner Dickkopf bin.... Nein nein auf keinen Fall... 

Was ist so schlimm, wenn wir (das Forum ) mal überlegen, was man tun könnte?

Is doch schön, dass ihr viel tut, macht weiter so. 

Ich sehe auf den Bildern (400% Fehler) Ihr könnt das auch später in Ordnung bringen und dann sagen "ihr hattet schon Recht") 
Kostet aber mehr, als mit einem Plan ranzugehen.


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

400% Fehler????

100% ... Wasserpartikel.... wird drann gearbeitet
98% .... mangelnde Bepflanzung .... wird drann gearbeitet
10% .... Bodenablagerungen  .... warten auf besser Wetter ... 10% weil es maximal 1cm ist.. vielleicht auch nur ein Hauch.. es ist nicht viel. 

Das macht 218% ... wo sind die anderen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. März 2015)

Mandy, es sind doch nicht Eure Fehler.
Ihr habt den Garten und wenn Du magst viele Leute hinter Dir, die gern versuchen Dir Tipps zu geben hin zum weltschönsten Teich.

Auf dem Weg dahin müssen ein paar Probleme ausgeräumt werden. Is doch nicht schlimm


----------



## muh.gp (21. März 2015)

Sorry, Thomas, aber deine Penetranz ist nicht zu überbieten...

Lass Mandy doch einfach mal machen. Sie hat deine Vorschläge zur Kenntnis genommen und sie werden nicht besser, wenn du sie gebetsmühlenartig andauernd wiederholst.

Und Nein! Ich will mich nicht mir dir anlegen oder das Kriegsbeil wieder ausgraben...


----------



## samorai (22. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas!
Du nervst! Nicht nur in diesem Thread, auch in anderen.
Vor einigen Tagen wolltest Du noch das Forum verlassen,aber viele hier gaben Dir einen Rückhalt mit dem Du gar nicht gerechnet hast. So etwas nennt mann Wendehals.
Kurze Geschichte dazu ?
Wir haben hier im Dorf auch einen Sachsen, der hat eine super große Schnauze, aber wo er mal in das Eishockey- Tor gehen sollte ,hat er nur eine Minute drin gestanden, dann hat er den Schwanz eingekniffen und hat laut schimpfend oder jammernd die Eisfläche verlassen, das Koriose war er hatte nicht einmal einen Torschuss bekommen.
Mit anderen Worten; wenn Du ein Mann währst hättest Du es durch gezogen.
Wenn Du kein Schaumschläger bist dann verrate mal Deinen Plan vom Glück ohne Strom.Hast Du in zwei Tagen keinen Plan ignorier ich Dich für immer!

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Kerstin,
> 
> mit Karpfen im kleinen Teich sollte man filtern.


Nicht, wenn eine Quelle das Wasser bringt und das Abwasser wieder aus dem Teich läuft. Was will man da Filtern.


----------



## Andre 69 (22. März 2015)

Nur mal so ganz nebenbei , sie hat


Lyliana schrieb:


> Wasserpartikel.... wird drann gearbeitet
> .... mangelnde Bepflanzung .... wird drann gearbeitet
> .... Bodenablagerungen .... warten auf besser Wetter ... 10% weil es maximal 1cm ist.. vielleicht auch nur ein Hauch


Ist doch ein Plan !


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2015)

Wenn ich einen natürlichen Zulauf und Ablauf hätte, würde ich mir nicht eine Minute einen Kopf über eine Filterung machen. Gibt Leute, welche große Aquarien an die Wasserleitung/Hauswasserbrunnen angeschlossen haben. Da tropft immer ein bisschen Wasser. Läuft über und wird in das Abwasser abgeschlagen. Ist bisschen mehr zu heizen aber immer sauberes Wasser. Ist aber rein rechnerisch günstiger als die Filterkosten wird behauptet. Ich hab es nicht nachgerechnet. Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Mulm mit ausgespült wird. 
Brauche ich mir kein Kopf zu machen. Mein Wasser ist zu hart und das Abwasser werde ich auch nicht an passender Stelle ohne große umbauten los. Ist aber für einige Zierfischzüchter von Interesse. 
Kenne da jemanden der von Ölheizung auf Gas umgestellt hat. Im Heizungskeller ist der große Brenner auf kleinen Brennwertkessel umgestellt worden. Öltank und Heizungsbrenner sind raus geflogen.
Den gewonnen Platz haben Aquarien bekommen. Heizungsraum ist auch immer nett warm, so das da kaum Kosten für die Heizung der Becken entstehen. Wasser und Abwasseranschluss ist im Heizungsraum so das er immer sauberes Wasser in den Becken hat mittels ständigem Wasseraustausch. Alles kein Problem. Lediglich Luftentfeuchter musste er zusätzlich einbauen, damit die Heizung nicht weg rostet. Das Teil produziert destilliertes Wasser für die wirklichen Weichwasserfische die mit seinem Wasser zwar klar kommen aber zur Zucht noch ein bisschen weicheres Wasser wünschen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Halten wir mal fest, was gegeben ist:

Ein Teich 3x4x0.8m sind 9600 liter

30 Fische davon 5 Karpfen

Ein Zulauf, der so schwach ist, das er die Verdunstung ausgleicht ( zum Glück kein Regenwasser. )  Meine Dachrinne schaft es auch die Verdunstung auszugleichen...

Eine Filteranlage mit 300 - 800 Litern die Stunde.

Und Mandy un Ihr Mann, die den Fischkot Pflanzenreste und was aus der Leitung kommt einmal im Jahr rausschaufeln.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

*hüstel* 

Unser Teich ist 6m x 3/4m x 0.80m .. 
Vom Volumen kein Unterschied... kaum... aber 6m lang lala5


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Upps Sorry, die 4m war die Ecke
15.000 Liter, macht schon einen Unterschied


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Wie rechnest du das?

Ich hab hier eine Formel ... öhm.. von JBL (darf man das sagen?)
die sagen

Länge in cm *x* Breite in cm *x* Tiefe in cm ... *DURCH* 1700 .... dann hat man das Teichvolumen in Liter. ....

Oder check ich des net ganz.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Länge x Breite x Höhe in metern ergibt die Kubikmeter.
Das ganze mal 1000 ergibt die Liter.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Und was hab ich da für eine Formel?                *schaut grimmig auf das Heft*

Jetzt muss ich ja schon wieder mein Profil ändern.... 15.000 Liter sagst du....

Oh.. 15 Tage Wasserschaufeln .... bei täglich knapp 1000 .... kannst ja mal vorbei kommen mir helfen


----------



## Alfii147 (22. März 2015)

Wie breit ist der Teich den nun ungefähr, 4 oder 3 m?
Rechne einfach mal mit 3,5 m breite.
6 x 3,5 x 0,8 = 16,8 (16800l)

Mit 4 m breite kratzt du fast an der 20000 l Marke.


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2015)

Kauf dir ein Notstromaggregat  und eine Luftpumpe und fördere mit einem Luftheber 3-4 mal in der Woche ,eine bis zwei  Stunden lang ,dann wirst du innerhalb kürzester zeit ein super Ergebnis haben
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Im hinteren Teil sind es knapp 4m 
Ab ca der Hälfte verjüngt er sich auf knapp 3m 
Von daher denke ich sind 3,5m so ein gutes Zwischending.

*Wirft das Heft weg*


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Ich möchte so ein Notstromaggregat nicht in meinem Garten haben. 
Das ist ein absolutes Tabu-Thema, tut mir leid, nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2015)

wäre ja nur für paar WOCHEN, ich kann dir auch eins meiner ausleihen und eine Luftpumpe und einen Luftheber


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Sehr lieb,

aber danke nein.


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2015)

naja ,wenn das  "Absolut Tabu"  ist dann immer fleissig Eimern


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Japp, 

hat ja was positives, so spar ich mir das Geld fürs Fitnessstudio 

Aber trotzdem, wirklich lieb von dir.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Ich komme nicht schaufeln, denn das Forum soll Dir ja Tipps geben damit die Schaufelei ein Ende hat.
Ich will Dir mal schreiben, wie ich es angehen würde:


Ich würde rings um den Teich (im hinteren Teil) einen Graben ausheben. 
Dort eine Teichfolie und Kies hinein und bepflanzen mit Schilf Lilien...

Sieht sehr schick aus und passt zum Teich.

In diese Pflanzen Becken würde ich das Teichwasser und Dein Quellwasser leiten/ pumpen.
Das ganze Nennt sich Pflanzenfilter.

Bevor das Wasser aber zu den Pflanzen kommt sollte es Vorgefilter werden (Strumpfhose z.B.)

Somit hast Du Dein Quellwasser und Dein Teichwasser gefiltert. 

Als Pumpe ganz Klar einen Luftheber, da Ihr nur wenig Sich Strom habt. 

Problematisch ist sicher der Übergang von Betonteich zum Folienteich. Da aber immer nachgefüllt wird ist ein wenig Wasser Verlust nicht schlimm.

Ja, so würde ich es angehen.

Alles Wasser, was in den Teich kommt ist  gefiltert die Pflanzen und der Kies wandeln die Giftstoffe und den Dünger aus dem Fischkot um und wachsen fein (nicht derKies, denk ich mal)

Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass der Pflanzenfilter auch aus sein kann ohne das es die Biologe zerstört. Dies ist bei technischen Filtern der Fall und deswegen auch ungeeignet für den Solarbetrieb.


----------



## Andre 69 (22. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ich hab hier eine Formel ... öhm
> Länge in cm *x* Breite in cm *x* Tiefe in cm ... *DURCH* 1700 .... dann hat man das Teichvolumen in Liter. ....





Lyliana schrieb:


> *Wirft das Heft weg*


Nur mal so für euch  vielleicht wollten Die nur einrechnen , das man 
1. Keine senkrechten Wände hat
2. Teiche , selten nach geometrischen Figuren aussehen 
Ich hab damals mit L x B x H x 0,7 gerechnet , dann beim ersten Befüllen ne Wasseruhr bemüht 
Was soll ich sagen , lag weit auseinander


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Da hinten ist mein Ablauf. ... Alles was frisch gefiltert wäre, würde rauslaufen. .... somit spar ich mir die Arbeit. 
Das ist ja das Problem was ich selbst nicht verstehe als der Teich angelegt wurde. Der Ablauf/Überlaufschutz liegt in einer Zone, wo man ein Sumpfgebiet machen könnte und mit einbauen könnte und ... dort hat es auch scheinbar angelegte "Landzonen" da sind die Wände schräg, nicht steil wie beim den anderen Wänden. .... Aber der Ablauf saugts weg.
Deshalb haben wir den Bachlauf ja soweit wie möglich von dem Abfluss ja weggemacht. Weiter vorne konnten wir keinen hinbauen sonst kann man nicht mehr überall hinlaufen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Der Ablauf vom Teich könnte der Zulauf zum Filter sein.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Und was mach ich mit meinem Wasserüberschuss dann? Es kommt doch immer Wasser dazu.... 

Ich werd immer verwirrter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Der Überschuss muss raus. Das ist klar und am besten der Schlamm vom Boden, der ist bester Dünger.
Wieviel Liter kommen eigentlich aus der Quelle? Verdunstung ausgleichen ist nicht soviel, das machen andere mit dem Gartenschlauch. Stell doch mal einen 10 Litereimer drunter und stoppen mal die Zeit, bis der voll ist.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

NICHT ERSCHRECKEN.... DA SIND BILDER VOM GAAAAAANZ AM ANFANG DABEI


Okay, hier im Bild, hinten in der Ecke, ist der Ablauf. Da war er verstopft und alles in der Ecke überschwemmt    (Diese Bild ist alt)
Hier sieht man es besser, da haben wir das Rohr befreit, noch 13/14 vor dem Winter  

So und hier... unterhalb der Bank is ein Stein mit "LOCH" da kommt das Rohr von der Quelle raus  

Da sieht man noch mal Ablauf und Zulauf... das war im März 2014 da haben wir schon voll viel gemacht das der Teich nicht mehr so zu dreckt.  

Du siehst, ich kann keinen Eimer an das Rohr halten, der wäre binnen Sekunden zugelaufen  und ich hab keine Werte 


So ... wie gesagt, so sieht der Teich bei weitem nicht mehr aus. Aber so seht ihr noch mal wieviel wir da schon reingesteckt haben und was wir schon erreicht haben


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Das ist etwas aktueller, da sieht man den Betonrand sehr gut.... Weil der ist mit den sche...ß Rohren auch ein Problem mit der Einarbeitung  

Und da kann man bis auf den Grund sehen...Das Laub denkt ihr euch weg, danach hab ich artig abgefischt.   Aber;   ICH HAB GEJUBELT... das war im Winter... also Januar rum.. diesen Jahres.. zum ersten mal überhaupt.
Das war für mich persönlich ... "DIE GANZE ARBEIT LOHNT SICH!!"  
Das ist mit dem Handy, nicht ganz so toll... aber man sieht alles!! 


Mal ehrlich, da kann man schon stolz sein... find ich ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Na klar könnt Ihr Stolz sein. 

An dem Überlauf würde ich generell eine Sicker grube machen, just damit es keine Erde in den Teich spült, die Ihr dann wieder rausschaufelt.
Wenn das am Zulauf nicht klappt, dann am Ablauf

Frage ist ja, ob lang hin tröpfelt oder ob der Teich evtl. mit ausreichend Frischwasser versorgt wird.
Ich tippe auf tröpfeln?


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Letztes Jahr als da Algen wuchsen *hüstel* waren deren Schwimmbewegungen mit dem Wasserstrom. Wenn man die Hand hinhält spürt man kälter aber kein Druck. Aber an Algen, sieht man das da Wasser in Bewegung ist. Also mehr als tröpfeln. Wenn ich heute den Ablauf jetzt zusperre, verstopfe, verschließe ist mir morgen Vormittag der hintere bereich 1/3 überlaufen. Also da kommt schon noch genug, nur ohne Druck. Ist ja auch ein riesen Rohr. Was hab ich neulich gesagt, 100ter Rohr oder so?... 

Das mit der Sickergrube hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Und dann einfach mit Kies auffüllen? Da hinten im dem Schlamm wohnt ein Frosch, der buddelt da auch immer rum und baut sich sein Tümpelchenhöhlchen. Mit Kies würde ich ihm ja sagen er soll etwas weiter oben buddeln ???? Oder schmeißt er mit Steinen nach mir? 

Kann ich das eigentlich im hinteren Teil am ganzen Betonrand lang machen mit Grube und Kies, ich will da ja 8 Pflanzen zu je 2, __ Bachbunge, Kresse und noch zwei Arten Pflanzen die dann in den Teich sich hängen können. Oder reicht es wenn ich da einfach nur die Erde nen cm tiefer halte wie den Betonübergangrand?

Weil wenn die Pflanzen sich in den Teich hängen // wachsen, können sich meine Kleinen verstecken. Das haben sie letztes Jahr auf der anderen Seite mit der Bachbunge gemacht.


----------



## mitch (22. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> am ganzen Betonrand



oder sind das nur große Steinquader?


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

@mitch 
das ist gemischt. und Überzogen und umgossen mit Beton. Von oben. Hinten in den Teil ist es Beton pur, da sind diese Eisenrohre mit eingearbeitet und die Schrägen. Das ist purer Beton


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Ich denke, das Wasser versickert noch im Teich???

Du hattest geschrieben, dass der Zulauf es manchmal nicht schafft den Wasserstand zu halten(Verdunstung auszugleichen)


Anderer Versuch: nimm mal einen Müllsack und halte den vor den Zulauf und stoppe die Zeit, bis der voll ist.
Es ist viel davon abhängig, wieviel Wasser aus der Quelle kommt.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Im Sommer, sinkt der Grundwasserspiegel und somit die Leistung der Quelle. Da kommt noch mal weniger raus. Und dann kommen die Verdunstungen dazu. Das meinte ich damit. 

Aber jetzt wo der Grundwasserspiegel noch okay ist, läuft alles. 


Aber ganz ehrlich Thomas ich möchte jetzt nicht meine Hände in das Eiskalte Wasser rein machen nur um zu sehen wieviel das Rohr liefert. Es liefert Wasser, nicht so das man Forellen rein setzen kann, aber es kommt Frischwasser rein. Aber ich will jetzt nicht meine Hände und Arme in das Wasser tauchen. 
Und wenn die Quelle zu wenig Frischwasser liefert kann ich es auch nicht ändern. (Leider)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Oh je, an die Wassertemperatur hatte ic jetzt gar nicht gedacht. Machen wir im Sommer, wenn sie Abkühlung brauchen. Sorry 

Es ist in sofern wichtig um Dir zu raten filtern oder nicht. Der Ablauf sieht nicht danach aus, als  ob da viel kommt???


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Der Ablauf sieht nicht so aus als ob da viel kommt? 

Da läuft immer Wasser rein.. bzw .. dann raus .. durch die Erde raus aus den Garten. 

Auf dem Bild ist der Stand niedriger niedriger weil... wie erklär ich das jetzt. .... 
So ungefähr bei Wasserstand 60, führt das Rohr in die Wand, in die Erde und raus aus dem Garten.
Im Teich ist ein Winkelstück drauf, damit das Rohr an die Oberfläche kommt. = Maximaler Wasserstand. 
Als wir den Garten bekamen, war dieses Winkelstück weg. Gott sei dank das Rohr verstopft. Wir haben dann ein Winkelstück besorgt, man hat ja oft viel Kram zu Hause 
haben dann mit Hilfe von Schlauch und anderen biegsamen stabilen Dingen in dem Rohr herum gestochert bis wir es draußen im Bächlein platschen hörten und Wasser aus dem Teich strömte. Bis mein Mann nun das Winkelstück sicher drauf montiert hatte, war der Wasserstand niedriger als das Rohrwinkelstück . 

Ich mach morgen ein Foto, da siehst du das immer Wasser am Ablaufen ist. Versprochen es hat die letzten 10 Tage hier nicht geregnet


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde
last uns mal rechnen , was wäre wenig Wasser mmmmh ich würde sagen ein Flow im 100 Rohr das Fadenalgen bewegen kann , sind sicher mehr als 50 L Wasser in der Stunde, aber nehmen wir mal an diese Menge würde durchlaufen.

50L x 24 Std x 7 Tagen = 8400 L die Woche

Ich als 20 TL Koipoolbesitzer mit 2300 L Helixfilter und einer11er Koi bande von 40- 70 cm , mache einen Wasser wechsel von ca. 4-6 TL in 14 Tagen , ich würde sagen du benötigst keinen Filter bei dem Fischbesatz.
Ist nur eine Annahme ,begründet auf niedrigen Besatz und 50L Wasser zulauf in der Stunde
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2015)

Fadenalgen sind so fein, die bewegen sich be der kleinsten Bewegung?
Man müßte es wirklich mal rausbekommen. Ich bin ja gespannt auf die Bilder von morgen. Der Ablauf dürfte ja ungefähr Aufschluß darüber geben, was da kommt. 

Wenn der Zulauf es zeitweise nicht schaft die Verdunstung auszugleichen? 50 Liter/ Stunde Verdunstung? Schaun wir mal.

Auf jeden Fall halte ich es für Wichtig, dass Ihr die Ablagerungen am Boden raus bekommt und keine neue Erde reingespühlt wird.


Hab mal gerizzelt:

Nachträglicher Bodenablauf mit Sickergrube:
So kommen Bodenablagerungen raus wie Fischkot, die A giftig sind für die Fische und B für gutes Algenwachstum sorgen:

 
Hier das Ganze nur mit Teichfolie ausgeschlagen und schon könnte man einen Pflanzenfilter draus machen:


----------



## Michael H (22. März 2015)

Hallo

Ich hab bei Seite 10 aufghört zu lesen , weil das hier wieder ein Endlos Projekt mit immer wieder den gleichen Hinweisen gibt . Nun lass sie doch mal machen und vorallem lasst es mal Wärmer werden . Dann wachsen die neuen Pflanzen und und und .
Nun immer weiter das hier durchkauen bringt auch nichts .

P.S. Sorry kann ja sein das ihr schon weiter im Thema seit , aber wie oben beschrieben ** hab bei Seite 10 aufgehört zu lesen **


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2015)

Seite 10 ? 
ich hab nur 7 Seiten


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Seite 10 ?
> ich hab nur 7 Seiten


Bin erst bei Seite 5, stellt mal eure Ansicht auf volle Pulle 

Zum messen des zufluss könnte man auch den Ablauf zu machen und den Anstieg im Teich ermitteln. Die cm welche das Wasser in einer oder zwei Stunden ansteigt mit der Oberfläche des Teiches und schon hat man eine Zahl ermittelt.
Vielleicht geht es auch mit dem Auslauf und dort einen Eimer drunter.


----------



## muh.gp (22. März 2015)

DANKE, Michael H!!!!!!!!!!

Ich würde sagen, dass Thomas den Garten und Teich übernimmt, alle vorgeschlagene Maßnahmen umsetzt und dann, aber wirklich erst dann, meldet er sich wieder und wir schauen mal...

Ich wiederhole mich, aber die Penetranz ist nicht nur beeindruckend, sondern auch beängstigend, aber letztlich auf die Dauer langweilig.

Grüße,
Holger
der jetzt auf Spannung hofft und sich deshalb auf den Tatort vorbereitet...


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Um für heute Feierabend zu machen, weil ich erst morgen ein Bild liefern kann, und für alle die noch mal rechnen wollen. 

Mein Abflussrohreinlauf ist auf Wasserstandspiegel. Da dort IMMER Wasser abläuft, muss ja wohl Wasser in den Teich kommen. Also kommt das ja von dem Rohr, welches mit der Quelle verbunden ist. Ansonsten gibt es in diesem Teich kein Zugang von jedwedem Wasser.... Außer es regnet.  Oder die Fische machen Pipi rein.

So aber dieses "Beweis" Foto kommt erst morgen. Weil ich morgen Mittag, frühstens erst in den Garten komme. 

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust irgendwo Wasser zu sammeln, weil mit ein wenig Hirn und Augenfunktion und dann noch etwas Logik, kann man sich sobald man den Abfluss anschaut logisch erdenken, "Ahja, da läuft Wasser!" und wo Wasser abläuft muss Wasser zulaufen. .... Also bitte. Es läuft Wasser ab, also kommt Wasser rein. 
Ich hab da ein Netz über dem Abfluss laufen, damit mir Blätter und Stöckchen und sowas nicht das Rohr verstopfen. Und damit mir kein Fisch in der Schlammpfütze draußen erstickt. Ich hab nämlich in den Netz schon Fische gerettet. Und Schwimmpflanzen werden so auch aufgehalten, wenn sie auf der Flucht sind. 

Noch ein Beispiel... Ich steh vorne am Teich. schmeiß ne Handvoll Futter rein. Und wenn die Fische nicht schnell genug sind, schwimmt das Futter binnen 15Minuten hinten wieder raus. 
Also läufts doch.

Okay und jetzt schlaft ihr alle und morgen gibt´s das Bild. 
Und ich baue da keine weiteren Rohre in diesen Teich rein. Diesen Platz verwende ich für Pflanzen, Fische und mich. 

Gute Nacht Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Also bitte. Es läuft Wasser ab, also kommt Wasser rein.
> Ich hab da ein Netz über dem Abfluss laufen, damit mir Blätter und Stöckchen und sowas nicht das Rohr verstopfen. Und damit mir kein Fisch in der Schlammpfütze draußen erstickt. Ich hab nämlich in den Netz schon Fische gerettet. Und Schwimmpflanzen werden so auch aufgehalten, wenn sie auf der Flucht sind.


Mach auf den Ablauf einen Bogen so das der Ablauf wieder nach unten zeigt. Dort dann das Gitter vor und schon saugst du kein Futter mehr aus dem Teich. Blätt oder Pflanzenteile welche nicht an der Oberfläche schwimmen können sich dann natürlich noch davor setzen. Oben am höchsten Punkt des Bogen ein kleines Loch damit sich keine Luftblase im Bogen bilden kann. Könnte alles um einiges erleichtern.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand hier anmeldet mit Einem Wasserzulauf, der nichteimal die Verdunstung (Eingangsthema) abdeckt, sind das Pi mal Hosenknopf weniger als 8 Liter am Tag.
> .



Im Hochsommer, wenn die Sonne brennt. Da verdunstet bei euch allen das Wasser. Und wenn´s zu heftig ist, kommt Regenwasser aus der Tonne rein. 
Und ich habe gesagt da nimmt sich nichts. Das geht ca 1:1 auf.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Sagen wir es mal so,

Wenn ich nicht den Dickkopf von meinem pfälzer Papa hätte und nicht dir Sturheit von meiner sächsischen  Mama, dann hätte ich den Pächter angerufen und gesagt;
"Du, nimmst den Garten wieder zurück, schaust was mit den Fischen machst, aber ich gebe das Projekt Teich auf.
Ich war da auf so´nem Forum und da hab ich das so verstanden, dass ohne Filter und ohne Technik und Strom das unmöglich bis schier arsch teuer ist."
Weil so ne Solaranlage, fast so viel wie mein Gartenhäusle kostet, wenn sie denn was bringen soll. .... Auch schon informiert.

Also, alles easy. Letzten Endes entscheiden mein Mann und ich was noch in dem Teich gemacht wird. Und das haben wir ja. Und ich hab dir ja gesagt, was ich umsetzen kann und möchte und was nicht.

Schlaf gut Thomas.


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2015)

Also bei mir gehen in Sommer am Tag zwischen 40 und 60 Liter in die Luft über


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

So Abwasser und Zulauf Runde 2 !!!!

@muh.gp  ich kann dich zudecken mit Bildern, hab ganz viele. Nur manchmal spiegelt das Wasser so doof.

Okay, dann wollen wir mal zum Ablauf. Foto;    .... wie man sieht, LÄUFT ... sehr schön. (Wir achten bitte nicht auf die Veralgungen und Schmutz am Rohr und so)

Und dann muss ich ja mal was sagen. Unser Gartennachbar hat heute rüber geschaut, während ich mein Fitnessprogramm durchlaufen / geschüttet / gefiltert habe, und sagte "Wow, der ist ja schon viel klarer geworden, zum Anfang." damit meinte er das letzte Jahr. *STOLZ*

So und damit ihr das annähernd sehen könnt, und ich hier ja nicht mein Grinsekuchengesicht reinstellen kann, hier ein paar schöne Bilderchen.

  Quer übern Teich kann man bis 40cm locker schauen, und man erkennt schon mal Schattenverhältnisse. Also d.h. man kann erkennen wo die Wand dieser Pflanzenstufe aufhört und der Boden beginnt durch hell - dunkel Effekt.

  Das sind 30 cm. Und man erkennt die Sandkörnchen. EINZELN ... des ist mal was!!!
Und wenn mein weißer Koi auf dem Grund schwimmt, dann kann man den erkennen. Die Karpfen nicht, weil die tarnen sich.
Und Goldfische seh ich auch net, die verstecken sich. (Ich hab aber noch welche, hab schon drei gesehen den Monat // weiß nur nicht wie viel und vielleicht hat der Eisvogel ja welche)

So und heute haben wir mind. 2000 L geschafft, weil mein Mann auch mal lieb zu den Fischen sein wollte 

Und meine Karpfen sind sehr hilfsbereit. Wühlen den Boden auf, immer da wo ich am Werkeln bin, damit ja auch viel vom Dreck mit raus geht. Sehr fleißig meine Jungs. Hugo 1 , 2 , 3 , der Andere und Ralf (Koi) lala5

So und jetzt zeig ich euch noch die blöden Schrägen bzw. nur eine, die andere Seite kann man auf dem Foto nicht erkennen,  mit denen ich immer noch zu knabbern habe was ich genau da anstellen kann.
Gehen jeweils, bis auf den Boden runter. Die, die man sieht, ist weniger steil, die auf der anderen Seite ist steiler. Beide jeweils so lang wie die jeweile Wand ist.
Und auch eben der Ablauf dort.
   


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2015)

Blöden Schrägen ?

Inwiefern ?

Du willst sie bepflanzen, aber das Substrat rutscht immer in die Tiefe ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

Ja da hält ja nichts, das ist Beton.

Dachte vielleicht an die Maurergase, die samorai zur Sprache brachte, Wenn man da wie so ne Art länglicher Beutelsack "näht" den von oben befüllt und befestigt. Und dann je nach Tiefe was rein pflanzt. ... Weiß nicht ob das sinnvoll ist. Aber so hätte ich mehr Raum zum Pflanzen.

Und die Elritzen falls sie noch leben, "Ufer ähnliche" Bedingungen zum Ablaichen?


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2015)

Hallo ihr hier so.

Ich habe mir jetzt echt die 150 !!! Beiträge  durchgelesen und will nun auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben. Man sollte natürlich andere Meinungen auch zulassen und berücksichtigen. 

In erster Linie ist es wichtig, dass man den Wünschen und Vorstellungen des TE versucht gerecht zu werden und dessen Möglichkeiten berücksichtigt. Dazu sind die vielen verschiedenen Meinungen schon ganz wichtig, denn von Allem ein wenig, führt am Ende bestimmt auch zum Ziel, auch wenn der Weg mühseelig scheint. Bislang habt ihr Euch ja tapfer geschlagen und gut durchgehalten.Respekt! 

Ich hätte an dieser Stelle erst einmal zwei-drei Vorschläge: 

Durch die natürlich zulaufende Quelle habt ihr Frischwasser, was nach euren Angaben von den Werten her in Ordnung zu sein scheint. Ob es dann wirklich einen biologischen Filter benötigt, vermag ich sicherlich nicht zu sagen, ausschließen will ich es aber mal auch nicht.
Da sich das Quellwasser in den Teich durch ein 100er Rohr unterhalb der Wasserlinie ergießt, würde mir evtl. ein wenig der Sauerstoffgehalt zu denken geben. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich den Gedanken des Lufthebers nochmal aufgreifen und würde vorschlagen, dass ihr in den Teich einen Kombi-Luftheber einbaut. Dieser Luftheber sollte nach unten teils offen sein und seitlich, sofern möglich, auf den Zulauf der Quelle gesteckt werden. Damit würdet ihr zum Einen das Wasser innerhalb des Teiches bewegen und belüften und zum Anderen würde das Wasser aus der Quelle gleich mit aufgenommen und ebenso in den Teich gepumpt werden. Dies kann man sicherlich irgendwie konstruieren. (Luftheber gehen auch in klein & fein und sieht man, wenn sie bewachsen sind, fast gar nicht mehr)

Durch den Einsatz des Lufthebers hättet ihr dann wiederum die Möglichkeit, vorne am Auslauf des Luftheber einen Vliesfiltersack dran zu hängen. Dies kann auch nur temporär erfolgen, wenn ihr am Wochenende oder Nachmittags mal im Garten seid. Durch diese Umwälzung würden natürlich wieder Sedimente aufgewühlt werden, welche dann aber durch den Filtersack gesammelt und entsorgt werden könnten. Dies ist auch eine geringe Hilfe, dass sich das zersetzende Material nicht mehr unmittelbar im Teich befindet.

Wenn die Luftmenge durch eine Solar-betriebene Luftpumpe gewährleistet werden kann, wäre das schon mal möglich und es müssen ja keine 10tsd l/h sein.

Den Überlauf in den dahinter liegenden Bach würde ich ggf. modifizieren und auf das Rohr - je nach Möglichkeiten - einen kleinen Skimmer drauf setzen, welcher mit einem Korb versehen ist. So würde kein Fisch oder Pflänzchen durch dieses Rohr die Flucht ergreifen können. Damit der Teich aber nicht wieder überläuft, wenn der Korb ggf. verstopft ist. das Ganze mit einem etwas höher liegenden Notüberlauf auf gleichem Rohr versehen.

Was die Plfanzen betrifft, würde ich evtl. auch mal die Pflanztaschen aus Ufermatten oder ähnlichem Material mal genauer ins Visier nehmen und dort ggf. Plfanzen einsetzen, die wiederum am Beckenrand hängen und nur mit dem Wurzelwerk im Wasser stehen/hängen. Mir ist klar, dass auch diese Sachen wieder Geld kosten würden, aber man muss ja nicht alles auf einmal umsetzen.


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

wenn das Netz, welches auf dem Rohr ist, verstopft ist, läuft mir direkt der Teich über. Das Rohr liegt wirklich schon am maximalen Wasserstand. 
Tiefer kann ich es nicht setzen da es ja einbetoniert ist, und wenn ich tiefer gehen könnte, hätte ich keine 80cm Wassertiefe mehr. 

Der Luftfilter ist mir zu teuer. Bis ich da ein mind. 20Watt Solar dran gebaut habe, bin ich schon ein zwei drei hunderter los. Diese schei...ß Solardinger sind verdammt teuer, wenn sie was bringen sollen. Und billig ist oft nicht langlebig. Da hab ich auch nichts von. 

Wenn Fische Sauerstoff brauchen, kommen sie nach Oben. Sieht man im Aquarium, und Miniteichen ganz oft. 100% versprochen, ich hab keine Fische an der Wasseroberfläche im letzten Jahr gesehen. Außer es gab was interessantes zu bestaunen. Also scheint ja der Sauerstoffgehalt dort schon ausreichen gewesen zu sein. Und Diesjahr wird er noch besser.

Der Koi, kam aus einem "optisch perfekten" Hausgartenteich. Perfekte Filterung, perfekter Sauerstoff, der fühlt sich pudelwohl. Der ist frech und jagt auch gerne den drei mal so großen Karpfen durch den Teich. 

Also so schlimm kann es ja dann gar nicht sein.

Und bitte nimmt es mir nicht böse oder übel aber über diesen Luftfilter will ich wirklich nichts mehr hören. 
Die einen sagen Hü die anderen Ho. 
Mir is noch kein Fisch Kieloben geschwommen, sie sind flink und wusselig. Da entscheide ich mich sehr gerne gegen diesen Luftfilter und all das drum herum. 
Und nehm die kostengünstigere Variante Pflanzen und Ideen. (Die Tasche find ich auch genial, nur weiß ich noch nicht was ich da alles reinpflanzen kann // was geeignet ist dafür)
Um die Pflanzen komm ich ja eh nicht rum  das muss ja.

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2015)

Ok, das ist doch eine Meinung. Kein Problem.

Die Pflanztasche kann man auch aus günstiger Maurergaze zusammen nähen und so kommt das Wasser an die Wurzeln bzw. die Wurzel an das Wasser ran. Wenn die Wurzel frei "atmen" und Nahrstoffe ziehen, dann wird das auch.

Das mit dem Sauerstoff geht mir nicht primär um die Fische, sondern mehr um die lebensnotwendiggen Bakterien, die sich in deinem Teich sicherlich irgendwo angesiedelt haben. Diese brauchen sehr viel Sauerstoff um mögliche Überschüsse an Schadstoffen umzuwandeln.


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

Achso die ganz Kleinen. Oh die hab ich vergessen. 

Ich behalte den Sauerstoff mit diesen Testdingern da mal im Auge. Neulich war ja noch alles super, als ich messen lassen habe. 

Und gibt es Pflanzen die sich nicht so eigenen in diesen "Taschen" oder kann ich mich da rein an der Tiefen-Ordnung orientieren?


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2015)

Würden da Sandsäcke auch runter rutschen ? So steil ? 45°

LG
Helmut


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

Ich muss es halt anbinden können. Aber ein Blumentopf/Korb kann ich da nicht festmachen, denn reist mir mein großer Karpfen weg. 
Wenn ich es aber an diesen Metall Dingern anbinden kann rutscht nichts weg. Es muss halt festgebunden werden, lose bleibt da nichts liegen. 
Mein Großer wirft mir Blumenkästen mit Steinen gefüllt um. Nachher macht der mit den Anderen Sandsackquetschen ... Goldfischflunder 

Deswegen wollte ich ja wissen wie langwierig diese Gaze ist. Aber is ja Plastikart oder? Geht ja nicht kaputt. ??


----------



## Tanny (23. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Deswegen wollte ich ja wissen wie langwierig diese Gaze ist. Aber is ja Plastikart oder? Geht ja nicht kaputt. ??



Bei der Verwendung von Kunststoffen solltest Du bedenken, dass diese durch 
den Einfluss von UV Licht und der Tatsache, dass 
sie im Wasser hängen nicht nur ständig Weichmacher in den Teich abgeben, sondern auch über kurz oder 
lang Plastikpartikel auslösen, die die Lebewesen im Teich dann ständig aufnehmen.

Gleiches Prinzip in kleinerem Maßstab, wie in den Weltmeeren mit unserem Plastikmüll....

Evtl. könntet Ihr aus etwas dickeren Ästen und Zweigen eine Art Gitterwand bauen (Gitterabstände so, 
dass die Karpfen da nicht durchpassen, die Ihr dann an der 
senkrechten Wand mit etwas Abstand zur Wand ins Wasser stellt (natürlich auch die Seiten 
mit Gitter zu machen).

Dann kannst Du hinter der Gitterwand Pflanzbehältnisse anbringen und die Pflanzen können 
an der Naturwand hochranken und in dem langsam verwitternden Holz weiter wurzeln. 

Das haben z.B. auch meine Pflanzen an den Totholzästen im Tümpel gemacht....

 an einer Stelle hat sich sogar mitten im Tümpel auf dem über Wasser befindlichen 
Teil des Astes eine Erle gepflanzt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

mal sehen ob ich das Gittergeäst festmachen kann. Die scheinbar senkrechte Wand hat ebenfalls eine dreieckige Stufe. ... 
mal tüfteln.... ... irgendwas fällt mir ein. .... 
Thuja Äste gehen nicht wegen dem Öl oder? Da hätten wir im Moment noch so viele *hüstel* ... Aber ich glaub ich hab da mal irgendwo was gelesen.... ... *denkt nach*

Also mit anderen Worten, wenn Maurergaze, dann nur wenn ich auch nen gescheiten Filter hätte, wegen den Stoffen.    ??

---verfluchte Schrägen ---


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2015)

Servus

Gebe zu bedenken das Naturmaterialien verrotten und sich in Nährstoffe auflösen.
Folge wären Algen wenn nicht genug Pflanzen im Teich sind.

Ich könnte mir eher ein Baustahlgitter vorstellen, dessen Enden senkrecht aufgebogen werden und eine Stütze für beispielsweise Sandsäcke ergeben.
Der Rost spielt keine Rolle im Teich.
Nur würde ich die Enden wegen eventueller Verletzungsgefahr entschärfen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2015)

Thuja ist ganz schlecht ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

Gutes Hirn, gutes Gedächtnis. ... böse Thuja

Rost macht nichts? ... okay.. dann denke ich Gitter, . .....                        "Schatz du musst Männerarbeit machen für mein Teich!" 
Und wegen den Pflanzen, eignen sich dann da alle je nach Tiefe oder eher nur Bestimmte?


----------



## RKurzhals (23. März 2015)

Hallo Lyliana,
bei Pflanzen kannst Du ja bei Werner mal vorbeischauen (nymphaion.de), der hatte immer eine Pflanzenliste mit Winterhärte, Lichtbedarf und Wassertiefe. Und das Zweite, für mich wichtige - auch was anderes, als im Baumarkt, und das auch noch preiswerter.
Du kannst an die Schrägen auch Ufermatte mit Innotec (oder "Polymerkleber", den gibt's mit der Ufermatte bei NG) ankleben. Die läßt sich einsanden, oder Du nähst Dir Taschen daraus, die mit der Unterseite fixiert werden.
Euer Teich gefällt mir, und insbesondere das einfache Prinzip mit Zu- und Ablauf.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2015)

Ich würde sie nicht allzutief setzen ... also kaum bis geringe Wasserüberdeckung.

Eher Ufer/Sumpfpflanzen, wie Carex, __ Binsen, __ Seggen, eventuell sogar __ Rohrkolben.
Gelbe Sumpf/Wasserschwertlilie sind auch gute Nährstoffverwerter.
In nährstoffarmes Substrat setzen, also Kies/Sand mit Körnung von unter 5mm.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Lyliana (23. März 2015)

@RKurzhals  ... danke für die Tipps. Wenn ich die festklebe, muss das Wasser da weg. ¿ (Ironie) Das wird schwierig. 


@Helmut .... dachte auch eher an Sumpf/Uferpflanzen da das der Bereich im Teich ist, den ich am wenigsten zur Verfügung habe. 

Die drei Stufen liegen ja in 20/25cm, 30cm und 40cm Tiefe. .... 

__ Lilien sind super? Das finde ich große Klasse!!! Die dürfen als erstes Einziehen 


Zum Sand hab ich schon soviel gelesen. Die einen sagen das muss ganz spezieller Sand sein, andere sagen Bausand, bis hin zum Spielkastensand. 
Worauf genau muss ich da achten? Irgendwelche Werte? Drei Tage in extra Wasser einweichen? 

Oder kann ich ganz einfach in unser nah gelegenes Sandwerk // Sandgrube // Kieswerk... wie auch immer. Die holen das aus einem Altrheinnebenarm. oder so. 
Das sollte ja eigentlich fast TOP sein oder?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. März 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

es besteht ein großes Problem, dass der Teich gerade im Sommer wo er es am nötigsten hat nicht mit genügend Frischwasser versorgt wird.

Man kann auch einen Pflanzenfilter im Teich platzieren .
Ist mir beim lesen Eurer Pflanztipps so durch den Kopf gegangen.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. März 2015)

Hallo Lyliana,
dieser Polymerkleber/Innotec klebt auch unter Wasser. Er "härtet" von alleine aus, sobald er mit Luft in Kontakt gekommen ist. Er gibt keine Essigsäure (wie z. B. Silicon) an das Wasser ab, Du kannst ihn also unter Wasser verwenden. Zum Beispiel so in der Art: Ufermatte mit Klebepunkten/Strichen auf der Unterseite versehen, dann an Ort und Stelle drücken und gleich mit (wenig reicht erst mal) Sand beschweren, damit sie nicht aufschwimmt. So eine 290 ml-Tube kostet zwischen 10-20€, ist also so nicht billig wie Baumarkt-Silicon oder -Acryl.
Helmut hat schon viele Pflanzentipps gegeben. Die meisten der Wasserpflanzen (wie Carex, Juncus, Schönoplectus, ...) wachsen auch sehr gut über Wasser. Mir persönlich gefallen Riedgräser und __ Binsen außerordentlich gut wegen ihrer eigenwilligen Sproßformen und Grüntöne. Auf __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben würde ich aus gärtnerischen Gesichtspunkten verzichten. Ich würde auf keinen Fall auf solche Hingucker wie Kuckuckslichtnelken, Sumpfprimeln (u. a.), __ Wasserdost, __ Iris, ... verzichten. Davon bekommt man auch im Gartencenter/baumarkt einiges. Anhängend eine kleine Liste über Pflanzen, denen ein gewisser Wasserreinigungseffekt bescheinigt ist.


----------



## muh.gp (24. März 2015)

Rolf, die Liste ist Klasse! Schon gespeichert.

Blöd nur, dass ich in Bio so eine Pfeife war und daher mit den Namen nicht viel anfangen kann. Aber nachschlagen bildet ja auch... 

Nochmals Danke, so einen Überblick habe ich lange gesucht.


----------



## Christine (24. März 2015)

So Ihr Lieben, nachdem ich alle Seiten (bei mir sind es 17) gelesen habe, habe ich mir erlaubt, mal etwas überflüssigen Ballast aus diesem Thread in die Uups-Abteilung zu verschieben. 

Zu Lylianas Teich: 4 Karpfen auf 16.000 l mit ständiger Frischwasserzufuhr - wo ist denn da das Problem? Solange die Wasserwerte o.k. sind - und die behält Lyliana ja im Auge - ist der Rest doch reine Optik. Natürlich ist klares Wasser schön, aber grünes Wasser hat noch keinen Fisch gestört.

Die Elritzen, wenn sie noch da sind, bevorzugen es kühl und sauerstoffreich. Zum Ablaichen würde ihnen der Bachlauf reichen, wenn er Kiesgrund hat und sie die Möglichkeit  haben, da hoch zu steigen. Und da sind sie sehr talentiert. Meine zumindest. Ausserdem sind sie kleine __ Raubfische und dürften den vermuteten Goldfischnachwuchs durchaus in Schach halten.

Zu den steilen Wänden: Wenn eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit gegeben ist, sind Taschenmatten eine feine Sache. Man kann sie fertig kaufen - bei ebay oder Naturagart z.B. - oder man kann sie aus Ufermatte mit Angelsehne selber nähen. Wenn sie bepflanzt sind und die über der Wasserfläche liegenden Teile bewachsen sind, sehen sie sehr natürlich aus. Ufermatte ist überhaupt schick: Rohre und Schläuche damit umwickelt passen sich der Teichumgebung recht schnell an. 

Mach weiter so Lyliana, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg und nicht vergessen: Teichbauers Tugend ist die Geduld.  Teiche brauchen Zeit, keine Chemie.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. März 2015)

Danke Christine

Wenn ich Mandy richtig verstanden habe schaufeln sie seit Tagen die Ablagerrungen raus. Da sich diese wieder bilden werden und zu dem giftig sind für die Fische, wäre es schon gut diese laufend zu entfernen und nicht nur 1 mal im Jahr. 

Für mein Verständnis sinkt das Grundwasser soweit, dass die Frischeasserzufuhr in der Hauptsaison völlig versagt, weil dann mit Regenwasser nachgefüllt wird.

Es kein großes Hexenwerk, einen kleines Stück vom Teich abzutrennen und das Ganze dann Pflanzzone zu nennen. 

Im Bedarfsfall kann man eine Pumpe anschließen und dann heißt das Ganze Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Lyliana (24. März 2015)

Pflanzzone kommt. Deshalb die Tausend Fragen, zu den Schrägen und Möglichkeiten 

Zwei Händler auch schon gefunden 
Jetzt geht's ans Bestellen und arbeiten, damit sie Schaufelei nicht umsonst ist.

Und sobald optisch sich etwas tut, zeig ich euch das.

Und ich bin mega dankbar für eure Tipps. 
Hat mir ne Menge Zeit und Fehler erspart 
 
Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. März 2015)

Feldsteine aufstapeln, so Ihr den welche raumkullern habt und hinter die Barriere Kies.
Da stören auch die schrägrn wände nicht so.


----------



## koile (24. März 2015)

Hi Mandy,
wenn Du warten kanst , habe noch gelbe __ Iris , und Tannenwedel.
Kannste haben, brauchst nur Zeit bis zum TT.

Ps : Hast Du dir nal Überlegt , eine Pflanzinsel auf Deinen Teich zu bringen ?


----------



## Lyliana (24. März 2015)

@koile da sag ich nicht Nein 

Tannenwedel will ich eh viel, auch für die Goldies . 
Fanden die letztes Jahr super, bis der Karpfen-Spaßbremsen-Club aufgeräumt hat. 

Und __ Iris nehm ich auch. Hab ja ne menge Rand


----------



## koile (24. März 2015)

Ok , geht klar
aber erst zum TT.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. März 2015)

Das Rohr von Deinem Ablauf im Teich würde ich soweit kürzen, dass kein Wasser mehr über den Rand läuft, weil dadurch auch Erde in den Teich kommt.

Ich will nochmal den Gedanken, aus der Skizze aufgreifen und evtl. einen Bausteltipp für einen Bodenstaubsauger geben:
 
Das Rohr kannst Du beschweren und an jede beliebige Stelle im Teich werfen.
Wenn Du den Schlach angeschlossen hast, werden Dir die die Schwebeteilchen vom Boden aus dem Teich gespühlt.
Ich würde es nicht als permanente Lösung sehen, sondern nur im Bedarfsfall anschließen, denn die Skimmerfunktion Deines Ablaufs ist auch wichtig.


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2015)

Hallo Lyliana!
ich verfolge dieses Thema seit ein paar Tagen und würde Dir auch gern mit ein paar Tipps helfen. Vorausgesetzt,  ich habe das jetzt alles noch richtig in Erinnerung: also, zwar kein Stromanschluss vorhanden, aber schwankende Frischwasser-zufuhr aus einer Quelle zzgl. ein Überlauf am unteren Ende. Nach Deinen Beobachtungen geht es den Fischen gut, Wasserqualität sollte also gegeben sein. Test wäre gut, wenn noch nicht geschehen...Technische Umbauten sind also jetzt erstmal vom Tisch, Du möchtest, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, nun noch die Ablagerungen komplett entfernen, die Wasserklarheit verbessern und vor allem die Bepflanzung aufstocken, und etwas für die Optik tun, richtig? ich glaube, die Tipps für die Pflanztaschen, die hier kamen,  sind ideal für Deine Schrägen. M.E. gab es auch flache Bereiche in dem Teich, wo man grosse schwarze Mauertuppen, evtl. auf ein paar Ziegel gestellt, plazieren könnte. Oberer Rand natürlich unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Diese mit SandGemisch befüllt und starkzehrenden Sumpfpflanzen bepflanzt, dürften von Deinen rabiaten Karpfen sicher nicht umgerissen werden. Sie würden nicht nur zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität beitragen, sondern den Fischen auch Versteck und Meetingpoint bieten. Und nett aussehen. Habe auch mehrere solcher Bottiche in verschiedenen Grössen, die Fische lieben den Kreisverkehr! Zur Bepflanzung dieser und auch der Ufertaschen hast Du ja oben schon u.a. von Helmut ne gute Liste bekommen! Wichtig ist die Beachtung der bevorzugten Pflanztiefen der einzelnen Sorten, und vielleicht für den Anfang auf kleine und teure Mimosen verzichten, sondern das nehmen, was wie Unkraut wächst, das lässt sich nämlich nicht so schnell von den Nachbarpflanzen überwuchern. Grundsätzlich gilt ja, je mehr Pflanzen, desto klarer das Wasser. Nun weiss ich aber nicht, inwieweit dieser Effekt durch den Ablauf des so gereinigten Wassers wieder verloren geht, m.a.W. kommts drauf an, wie sauber auch das zulaufende Wasser ist. Zumindest aber ist das Herausholen der Ablagerungen ne zwar schweisstreibende, aber sehr wichtige Arbeit, die Du schon begonnen hast. Eventuell am Rand stehende Laubbüsche und auch Nadelgehölze mit überhängenden Zweigen, wo auch viel Laub und Nadeln ins Wasser wehen kann, könntest Du mal radikal stutzen, denn die verunreinigen das Wasser sehr.
auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zum eigenen Gewässer, Respekt für Deine Initiative und viel Spass beim Weiterwerkeln!
liebe Grüße Ina


----------



## Lyliana (24. März 2015)

@Thomas. Die Bodenteilchen schwimmen mir seit heute alle auf der Oberfläche..... Einerseits sieht´s total dreckig aus.... andererseits, freut es mich sehr das die Arbeit sich wirklich lohnt. 
Nach Recherchen sind diese Flocken tote Algen aus dem letzten Jahr, die sich über Winter auf den Grund gelegt haben. Und jetzt schwimmen sie alle oben. Ich hab weitest gehend die Teichoberfläche wieder Flocken frei, .... zumindest wohl bis morgen. 
Und der Schlauch den du da gemalt hast, da hab ich keine Saugpumpe wie auch immer, dafür und von alleine schwimmt es leider nicht durch den Schlauch. Egal, da unten scheint ja bald nichts mehr zu sein. 

Ich hab mal ins Wasser gefasst mit Hilfe bis auf den Grund. Und der momentane Bodenbelag ... *räusper* wenn man das Belag nennen kann, ist nur wenige Millimeter hoch. Mein geschätzter cm, war also glatt übertrieben (!) .  noch mal Glück gehabt.

Hallo @ina1912 
Die Wasserqualität wurde vor kurzem getestet und für  1A  befunden. Aber ich behalte die Werte auch im Auge.
Ja genau, im Moment dreht es sich mehr oder weniger nur um das HALTEN des Teiches und um die Optik. Ja die Pflanztaschen sind gut für die steilen Wände. Bei den Schrägen liegen mir die Pflanzen im Wasser. Da muss und werde ich basteln, aber die Tipps dazu waren auch alle sehr hilfreich. 
Die Thujas umher haben wir radikal gestutzt die waren eh zu hoch und wurden schon licht. Das sieht jetzt nicht sonderlich schön aus.  ... Aber sie erholen sich hoffentlich wieder. Sind auch schon sehr alt. 
Ja das Filtern macht ne Menge arbeit, aber was ich da schon rausgefiltert habe .... heute war bei ca 2000 Liter der Socken 4mal (!!!!) verstopft. 
Leute da tut sich echt was. (!!!)
Ooh und nebenbei hab ich auch noch abgenommen. Wer also ein Frühjahrs-Teich-Abnehmkurs besuchen will, meldet sich bitte bei mir 

Morgen bekomm ich vom Nachbarn (der Spender von 1Koi und 1Seerose und 2Goldies) nen Haufen Pflanzen. Sein Teich überwuchert. ... Haha, als her damit!!

So nun denn, noch mals vielen Dank für eure SUPER Ideen und Ratschläge. Wir kommen voran im Projekt "Wilder-Natur-Teich" 

Liebste Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. März 2015)

Welche Saugpumpe? Hab ich eine eingemalt? 

Erledigt Dein Zulauf. 

Gaaanz einfach... wenn Du den Oberflächenablauf verschließt, welches Wasser
Soll dann abfließen? 
Das aus Deinem Staubsauger. 
Ich weiß doch, das Du keinen Strom hast, drum die Stromlose Variante um den Bodendreck rauszubekommen.


----------



## Lyliana (24. März 2015)

Ich befürchte eher das mir der Rand überläuft.
Der Teich hat am Boden kein Gefälle, das schaut nur so aus, weil hinten der Rand tiefer wird. Da müsste ich das Rohr/Schlauch durch den ganzen Boden bewegen. 
Und dann saugts mir meine "Minibewohner-Mikroorganismen" ja aber auch mit weg. Und dann muss ich doch auch von vorne Anfangen. 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. März 2015)

Warum? Das Wasser kommt halt nicht von der Oberfläche, sondern aus den Tiefen des Teiches. 
Deine Bakterien wissen schon, wo sie sich festhalten können.


----------



## Lyliana (24. März 2015)

Ähm... blöd gefragt.
Wenn ich einen Schlauch ins Wasser halte, läuft da kein Wasser raus. Das bleibt genau (wenn überhaupt) am Wasserspiegel stehen. Das schafft es doch dann nicht ins Rohr zu laufen. Und so arg kürzen, dass es mit Schlauchanschluss unterhalb des Wasserspiegels ist, kann ich nicht. So ne kleine // kurze Rohrkurve krieg ich nicht. und Abschneiden is auch net. Und dann wenn ich den Schlauchadapter abschraube, is das Rohr ja tiefer als der SOLL Wasserspiegel. Und dann fehlen meinem Teich Liters. Viele. 

Entweder bin ich jetzt echt für diese Technik zu doof und versteh das net.... oder ich versteh es wirklich nicht... 
ich tipp auf beides


----------



## Lyliana (24. März 2015)

Verdammt bin ich doof... ich weiß was du meinst....

So "saugt" man auch ein Aquarium aus. 

Aber das geht nicht, das haben wir schon versucht. Entweder verlieren wir den Druck wenn wir den Schlauch ins Rohr schieben, oder irgendwo anderst geht der Drang verloren.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. März 2015)

Einen Schlauch kann man als Wasserwaage verwenden, da läuft hüben wie drüben nix raus.

Hat man aber eine Quelle, die auf der einen Seite die Wasser einleitet kommt es auch auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. Genau das ist die Besonderheit an Eurem Teich, die man nutzen kann um Stromlos zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. März 2015)

Die Idee von Thomas kann funktionieren aber nicht einfach mit einen Adapter. Da wird immer eine Luftblase im Schlauch sein, welche das strömen des Wassers stört. Bei dem dicken Rohr bekommt man keine Luftfreiheit. Was klappen kann ist das man einen Schlauch über die Böschung schmeißt bis an den Tiefpunk wo Auslaufes raus kommt und ansaugt


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. März 2015)

Moin Totto, 

der Hinweis ist gut, der Schlauch sollte vorher mit Wasser gefüllt sein.

Motor des ganzen ist  die Quelle. Verschließt Mandy den Oberflächenablauf, kann nur noch das Wasser vom Boden abfließen. 
Von daher funktioniert das schon.

Frage die ich mir stelle, wo läuft es eigentlich hin? 
X Jahre Kompost kann man nicht in der Erde verpressen. 
Läuft das Ganze in einem Bach ab oder ist hinter dem Teich eine Sickergrube?


----------



## Patrick K (25. März 2015)

Hallo 

Totto und Thomas reden über zwei verschiedene Dinge ,

bei Thomas ,drückt der Wasserzulauf den Teichinhalt durch ein am Boden liegendes und gelochtes Rohr , Wasserstand bleibt Konstant

bei Totto saugt ein tiefer endender Schlauch Wasser aus /durch einem am Boden liegendes gelochtes Rohr , Wasserstand sinkt bis Schlauchende erreicht ist

bei zweiteren kann es sein, das der Teich einfach leer gesaugt wird

Ah  Mandy und noch was aus eigener Erfahrung, nimm nicht den ganzen Dreck raus ,den darin befinden sich auch nützlich Filterbackies und wenn die plötzlich im grossen Maße fehlen ist dein Wasser ruck zuck Grün und die Wasserwerte schiessen in den Himmel , (kann sein / muss nicht sein)

Gruss Obs


----------



## Lyliana (25. März 2015)

@Patrick K 
Das hatte ich auch gar nicht vor. Aber man hört mir ja nicht zu 

Ich hab gestern ja geschrieben, was mit meinen armen Kleinstlebewesen passiert, da sagte man, die flüchten schon. Aber die Frage ist, WOHIN?!
Die brauchen nämlich den Schlamm (ja die Mandy liest nicht nur diesen Beitrag hier  ... auch die anderen machen Schlau)
Und wenn ich da aber mit nem radikal Sauger drann gehe, is kein Schlamm mehr da, weil ....das hat die Mandy auch schon geschrieben, haben wir nur noch ein paar Millimeter auf dem Boden.
Und jetzt wo ich die ganzen toten Algen aufwirbel durch die Filterei, fehlen ja noch mal mind. ein zwei Millimeter.

Verrats keinem, aber ich lass den Boden vorerst mal gewaltig in Ruhe. 


@Gartenteichumbauer
Ja Thomas, das Ablaufrohr mündet in einen Bach. Das ist so ein ganz kleiner, der im Sommer meist vertrocknet. Von daher ist es gar nicht schlecht, dass da ein Netz drüber ist. Ich will den nämlich nicht zu schlammen. Der ist zu geschlammt, aber nicht von uns.
..................

So delle, an alle die noch mal unbedingt Rechnen wollen.

Die ganzen Flocken auf meinem Teich, haben mir mein Netz verstopft. Das geschah über Nacht. Denn als wir gestern Abend 17Uhr den Teich/Garten verließen, war keine Flocke mehr auf dem Teich. Und heute 14Uhr sah das ganze so aus.
 
Keine 24 Std und mein Teich is Hinten übergelaufen. Ich hoffe wir haben jetzt keine Kamikaze Fische im Teich, denn wir haben das Netz jetzt weggelassen.


Neue Teichpflanzen sind heute ein paar Eingezogen. Hinten in die Ecke so Gräserzeugs ... und vorne auch bissi was. Das gute ist, die Dinger sind so mit einander Verwurzelt gewesen, das man die nicht auseinander bekommen hat. Steine waren auch noch mit drinn, also wenn mein großer Karpfen es schafft das auseinander zu machen, oder die Pflanzen umzuschmeißen .... dann bekommt er ne Medaille  .... aber er wird es nicht schaffen.  Sieg für mich.


Hab ich was vergessen? .... ich glaube nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


P.S. Wenn man richtig  etwas sieht, werde ich ein Album in der Galerie erstellen, welches heißt  "Von der Plörre zum Teich - mit EURER Hilfe!"


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Verrats keinem, aber ich lass den Boden vorerst mal gewaltig in Ruhe.



Du machst das ausgezeichnet ...
Mit Gefühl, Sachverstand und der nötigen Geduld 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (25. März 2015)

Hi,

hier ne idee für den überlauf: 

 einen eimer mit großen löchern auf den seiten  und einem netz herum auf den überlauf stecken, dann verstopft er ned so schnell


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> , also wenn mein großer Karpfen es schafft das auseinander zu machen, oder die Pflanzen umzuschmeißen .... dann bekommt er ne Medaille .... aber er wird es nicht schaffen.  Sieg für mich.


Na das warten wir mal ab  ! .... 
Ansonsten ... es geht vorwärts


----------



## Lyliana (25. März 2015)

@mitch  die Idee is super, die geb ich an meinen Mann weiter.  

@Andre 69  vorbei geschaut hat er schon, da war ich noch am Pflanzen. Wenn ihr es die Tage laut schreien hört in der Luft. Dann war ich das


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 

mit dem Bach ist doch Klasse. 
Wenn Du den Staubsauger anschließt, wenn der Hochwasser hat haben Deine Kleinstlebewesen eine Chance und die Libelle schlüpft halt woanders. 
Oder bei Trockenheit stellst Du einen Eimer drunter und schaust den dann durch.

Ich finde die Einstellung Klasse. 

So wie Du das machst und Helmut auch schon schrieb, braucht ein Teich Geduld und Spucke. 

Die Staubsaugeridee soll Euch nur lästiges Schaufeln Sieben... ersparen. 

Wenn Ihr den im Spätsommer bis Herbst einsetzt, ist alles geschlüpft und viele Kleinstlebewesen schon wieder aus dem Teich. 

Polliert auf keinen Fall den Teich sauber.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. März 2015)

@mitch 

evtl. Wäre ein Langloch auf der Wasserline besser, damit es richtig skimmen kann. 
Wie denkst?


----------



## samorai (25. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy!
Hast Du ein Gefälle-Grundstück? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du es zur Absaugung mit einen Schlauch nutzen.
Zu dem Skimmer (Überlauf) habe eine ich ganz andere Vorstellung.
Ich würde es mal mit einen Blumentopf- Untersetzer probieren, der sollte dann (mittig gebohrt) mit ein kleineres Rohr in Deinen Abfluss passen.
Alles was sich in der Schale sammeln würde, wird dann abgesaugt.
Da Dein Wasserstand immer die gleiche höhe erreicht brauchst Du keinen Skimmer der sich den Wasserstand anpasst.
Aus solchen Untersetzer wird kein Zeugs mehr in Deinen Teich zurück schwimmen, denn er hat eine Krempe die es zu verhindern weiß.
Im Herbst solltest Du den Skimmer vor Blätter schützen, das kann man dann wieder mit der Maurergaze machen, entweder einen stehenden Ring mit Klammern an der Wulst befestigt oder einfach abdecken und auch wieder mit Klammern befestigt o.a..

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (25. März 2015)

Das skimmt recht gut. Da ist schon ein guter Sog drann. Würde ich jetzt vom Gefühl her nicht unbedingt verlängern oder so. 
Sobald etwas in die Nähe kommt, landet es im Netz mit einem feinen Strudelabgang. 

Wie gesagt, von daher würde ich das genau so lassen. 
Klar wenn die Pflanzen mal alle drinn sind und auch bleiben wo sie sollen (Finger heb rüber zum Karpfen) werd ich das weiter beobachten. Also "Langloch auf der Wasserlinie" ist abgespeichert.


----------



## Lyliana (25. März 2015)

Das ist uns im ersten Winter passiert, dass es die Blätter verstopft hatten.
Da haben wir auch einen flachen Blumentopf mit Löcher verkehrt herum drauf gebastelt.
Die Kleinteile waren alle Weg, lief super, bis das Laub fiel.  ... Dann hatten wir den Topf seitlich eingebohrt und drauf gesetzt, war auch ne miese Idee, das Laub war wieder schuld.
Und im Frühjahr kam dann das Netz, da es einige cm mit INS Rohr eingesaugt wird. so hatten wir etwas Spiel in der Leerungszeit/Abständen.

Aber wenn dies Jahr das Laub fällt, (bitte nicht so bald) kommt die Maurergaze in Einsatz.

Gefälle Grundstück ja, der Teich ist aber nicht mit dem Gefälle gebaut. Da hat sich der Erbauer die Mühe gemacht und das Loch "gerade - in der Waage auszuheben.

Übrigens haben wir heute erfahren dass der Teich schon über 40 Jahre alt ist. Respekt!!!
Vor 20 Jahren wurde er mal komplett geleert und gesäubert. (Feuerwehrfreunde) ... und dann später noch mal den Grund.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. März 2015)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Gemeinde, dass dies ein spannendes Thema wird.

Ich hoffe Mandy sieht es genauso, weil sie jetzt wirklich spannende Ideen von vielen Usern mit auf den Weg bekommt, um Ihren Teich voranzubringen. 

So macht Forum Spaß


----------



## Lyliana (25. März 2015)

Da hast du Recht Thomas. 

Es ist spannend und wird spannend bleiben. 
Ich hab wirklich sehr sehr viel gelernt und finde es im Nachhinein erschreckend wie "schlecht" so manches Teichbuch ist. 

Ich bin wirklich totale Neuanfängerin und mein Mann auch. Er kennt sich hier und da bisschen mit Fischen aus aber das wars. 
Als wir zu dem Teich kamen, hab ich Bücher gekauft und Foren durchforstet. (Diese hier nicht) ... Und ich dachte das ist jetzt okay. 
Aber ... nichts ist / war okay. 
Ich hab hier wirklich in den letzten Tagen so viel gelernt und neue Ideen bekommen. DAFÜR bin ich euch ALLEN sehr sehr dankbar. 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (25. März 2015)

ja ist schon GEIL wie sich hier verschiedene Idee zu einem Strang formen können ,wenn man es möchte

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (25. März 2015)

Ach mann machen wir Dich so nervös? Der Teich oder das Wasser ist immer in Waage!!!!!
Etwas anderes geht doch gar nicht.
Bleib mal cool und mach ein paar Tage *Pause*,Du mußt jetzt auch nicht alles "über einen Faden reißen".
Verarbeite erst mal die ganzen Tipps und wenn Du nicht weiter weißt oder andere Probleme auftreten, fragst Du einfach noch mal nach. Wir gehen Dir doch nicht verloren. 
Mach erstmal was Du machen möchtest und dann fragst Du weiter.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (25. März 2015)

Hallo Ron 


samorai schrieb:


> das Wasser ist immer in Waage



mmmh ich glaub der Bodensee ist in der Mitte 4 oder 6 Meter höher als am Rand

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> mmmh ich glaub der Bodensee ist in der Mitte 4 oder 6 Meter *höher* als am Rand
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ich dachte immer ein See ist in der Mitte immer tiefer als am Rand 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2015)

Ja dort ist er tiefer und höher , super  oder  , darum könnte man auch bei bester  Sicht nicht am Ufer steht und das andre Ufer  sehen 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. März 2015)

Ist bei uns an der Goitzsche genauso.
Deswegen gibts auch Sportarten wie Bergauf- oder Bergabsegeln.
Ich hatte mal Foddos dazu eingestellt


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2015)

So meinte ich das doch alles gar net  und das ein Wasser nicht schief laufen kann is mir auch klar. 

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Erbauer vorne tiefer buddelte als hinten. Der Teich ist somit hinten eben mit dem Gartenboden (fast) und vorne hats Stufen zum Teich. 
Aber der Teich selber ist durchgehend gleich Tief. Er hat keine Vertiefung oder Schräge. Ebend in der Waage. 

Aber mit dem Bergauf Bergab. gibt´s in Bayern nicht diese Bergziegen die auf einer Seite kürzere Beine haben als auf der anderen Seite? Hang 
Sachen gibt´s wie hier unsre Elwetrischen. Klasse Tiere


----------



## samorai (26. März 2015)

Also ich kenne nur Hang-Hühner und die gibt es sogar im Erzgebirge.
....Das kurze oder das lange Bein hat mich eigentlich nie gestört ......


Gruß Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Erbauer vorne tiefer buddelte als hinten. Der Teich ist somit hinten eben mit dem Gartenboden (fast) und vorne hats Stufen zum Teich.
> Aber der Teich selber ist durchgehend gleich Tief. Er hat keine Vertiefung oder Schräge. Ebend in der Waage




mmmh ich weis was du meinst ,aber den Satz hab ich 5 mal gelesen und nicht kapiert
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2015)

Warte ich zeigs mit Bildern. Meine Worte sind so schlecht. Bei mir braucht man wirklich ne Ausgabe von "Frau-Deutsch  Deutsch-Frau" Aber ich finds ja logisch für mich 

  
  von Oben nach Unten ...... Und es geht noch höher weiter hinter mir.
  von Unten nach Oben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. März 2015)

Hi Mandy,

auf der Seite findest Du ein paar Bergauf und Bergabsegler...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/großer-goitzschesee-bitterfeld-wolfen.43161/page-3

Vons wegen, das Wasser ist immer in Waage. 

Danke für die Zeichnung und Bilder. Ich hatte es auch völlig anders verstanden.

Problem bei so einem Gefälle ist, dass es die bei Regen alles reinspült, was Ihr dann Müsam wieder rausschaufelt.


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2015)

ja so hab ich es mir gedacht ,aber auf keinem Fall gelesen


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2015)

Da haben wir *bisher den Göttern sei Dank* immer Glück gehabt. Von Oben kam noch nie etwas in den Teich, außer der Hundeball vielleicht mal.
Nur hinten, beim Ablauf, da kommt ja jetzt ne Reihe breit und breiter Kies dazu.


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2015)

Ich red nur noch in Bildern mit euch lol


----------



## samorai (26. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> breiter Kies dazu.



 Wot issen dat?????

Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2015)

Eine Reihe breit und breiter, Kies .... Also so 15cm breit einen Kiesrand. Normaler Kies. Nur kein Matsch mehr. 
Da hab ich leider noch kein Foto von, da ich das noch nicht gemacht habe. Aber wenn erklär ich das wieder in Bildern


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. März 2015)

Regnet es bei Euch  nicht? Mach ma nen Bild davon , Du kannst soooooo  schön zeichnen.


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2015)

So, auf der Zeichnung kann man wunderbar sehen, dass der Regen schön absickert. Hinten wenn das Rohr verstopft ist, schwemmt es über, da dort die Wand relativ niedrig ist, spült es mir da alles wieder in den Teich. (Das wird ja behoben)
Maximal die Fische werden bei Regen nass, das stellt sich als etwas schwierig noch da. Der Vorschlag wäre ein Schirm.

So und nu mit ernst *ggggg*

  Wir haben dem Gefälle mit einer Treppe die Regenflussmöglichkeit genommen. Schön mit viel Kies aufgefüllt und Lehmboden, den haben wir ja im Überschuss.
  Hier auch kurz vor dem Teich ist Kies und Lehmboden. Da ist noch nie etwas überschwemmt und in den Teich geflüchtet. (Selbst ich noch nicht, als ich mal überschwemmt war *haha*)

Da läuft wirklich ringsherum alles schön in den Boden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. März 2015)

Picasso kann seine Farbtöpfe einpacken im direkten Vergleich mit Dir...


----------



## Lyliana (27. März 2015)

@samorai  hier sieht man wie ich das meinte mit dem Kies. 

   Da liegen 20kg Kies. ca 5cm tief und höher als der Betonrand. Und das wird ausgebreitet auf die ganze Länge. Dahinter kommen dann Pflanzen die zum Teich hin // rein wachsen können.  (Bin ich froh wenn diese Schandeck-Ecke endlich fertig ist) Allerdings waren diese 20kg aus dem Geschäft, (war ein Test ob die mir in dem Schlamm auch nicht versinken) der Rest wird im Kieswerk geholt ist wesentlich günstiger(!!)

So und das sind die Pflanzen vom Nachbar. Eingepflanzt nach Anweisung.
   sieht gleich anders aus.
  weiß nicht, ob das noch lebt. Schauen wir mal  liegt  5-10cm tief.
  Da bin ich mir ganz und gar nicht sicher. Aber nachdem ich das Foto gemacht hab, schwamm aus dem Untergrund ein Wassergras dahin und nimmer weg. Vielleicht wächst ja das Wassergras in dem Ding da an. AH... und es dient derweil als "Ablenkung" denn die Karpfen-Bande findet dieses Gestrüpp sehr interessant. Konnte schon beobachten, dass wenn der Koi drann ist, das Ding sogar verteidigt.  .... Interessant diese Fische.
  Des fühlt sich wohl. Das wird grüner seid es im Teich ist. .... Das hat die Mandy gut gemacht 

So und jetzt warte ich auf meine Unterwasserpflanzen damit die einziehen können solang das eine Gestrüpp noch super interessant ist. Dann hat es Chancen. 


So und obwohl mein Wasser normal mittlerweile trüb sein sollte, weil bei uns ab Sonntag Regentage angesagt sind und es heute Nacht richtig gut geregnet hat bereits, kann ich immer noch mind. 30-40cm relativ klar ins Wasser sehen. Den weißen Koi kann man auch erkennen wenn er auf dem Grund schwimmt. Filtern lohnt sich. 

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


----------



## ina1912 (27. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy!
ist doch schon ein Anfang mit Deinen Pflanzen. Ich glaub, tot ist keine, die kommen alle wieder. Aber das dauert noch etwas, geht im Wasser immer etwas später los als an Land. auf dem zweiten Foto müsste ein __ Rohrkolben sein, die schauen hier auch noch nicht grün raus. Das dritte Foto ist denke ich eine Segge, das vierte hat zwei verschiedene Pflanzen drauf, das grüne ist Binse, gerne auch mal im Winter grüne Stengel hat und das flache trockene wahrscheinlich auch Segge, die kommt etwas später.  Siehste und Deinen Fischen gefällts auch, denn nur so ohne irgendwelche Hindernisse in der leeren Gegend rumzuschwimmen, langweilt die eben auch. Du könntest ihnen auch Versteckmöglichkeiten in Form von Aquariumwurzeln oder Ziegelsteinhöhlen hinsetzen, wenn es Dich nicht zu sehr beim Reinigen behindert später. Also, super Teilabschnitt geschafft, mach weiter so!
liebe Grüße Ina


----------



## samorai (27. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy!
Na Mandy, doch mit den vielen Beiträgen überfordert.
Deine Pflanzen haben definitiv die falsche Höhe! Nicht 5 cm unter der Wasserkannte sondern 5 cm über der Wasserkannte."Konzentratione" beim lesen, oder mach Dir schriftliche Stichpunkte.
Hast Du bei Dir ein Naturgewässer "zur Hand", wenn ja dann schau Dich mal richtig um, wie die Pflanzen dort wachsen, wenn nicht kannst Du in vielen Profilen der User sehen wie sie es gestalten, schau mal rein!
Dein Eigenlob lassen wir einfach mal außen vor, denn 3 eingesetzte Pflanzen machen Den Teich nicht besser und nicht in so kurzer Zeit.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (27. März 2015)

Hallo Ron! Haste das aufm Motivationsseminar gelernt 
drei ist ein Anfang, und Mandy sagte ja schon, dass sie weitere besorgen will.... eine  sehr motivierte Teichfreundin, aber man bzw frau schafft halt nicht alles mitm mal... das alte Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut! mit der Tiefe hast Du recht, ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen. Wobei ich sagen muss, diese drei Sorten sind so robust, dass die das nicht übel nehmen, ich hatte meine ersten dieser Sorten auch so tief und da sind sie immernoch, haben dicke Wurzelballen gebildet und sich nach oben gedrückt. Wenn möglich Mandy, setze doch die Töppe auf Ziegelsteine, dann biste auf der sicheren Seite!
liebe Grüsse Ina


----------



## samorai (27. März 2015)

Nein Ina, habe ich nicht. Ich versuche einfach nur gute Tipps zu geben. Und wir waren schon mal bei dem Pflanzenthema, irgendwo zw. Thema 7 u. 8 oder Seite und die Ideen waren besser wie irgendwelche "wackligen" Mauersteine mit dem Du den Teich verkleinerst. 
Im Gegenteil zu einen Korb oder eine ganze Reihe die an einen Zoll-Rohr hängen gibt es doch nichts auszusetzen, Hängt das Rohr in der Mitte durch, kann man einen Galgen setzen.
Der Teich wird nicht verkleinert, die Pflanzen werden gut durchströmt....... was will man mehr?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (27. März 2015)

Also ich bin eine totale NIETE was Pflanzen an geht. ABER SOWAS VON TOTAL .... und ich weiß noch net mal was das alles ist. Aber wenn der Nachbar zu mir sagt, schmeiß die einfach in den Teich, die wuchsen im tiefen Wasser, was macht die Mandy dann da? Genau sie setzt sie auf die Stufen die sie zu haben will und die nicht tief im Teich sind. 
Und das Eigenlob war bezüglich dahin gemeint, weil die eine Pflanze grüner wurde seit ich sie dahin gesetzt habe. Das Eigenlob steht auch genau zu dieser Pflanze. Kannst also ruhig mal netter sein 

Und ich hab ja Blumen bestellt, aber NG sind nicht die Schnellsten. Die sind sehr langsam und pflanzen ihre Pflanzen wohl mit Pinsel aus. Also auch nicht meine Schuld. 

Die Töpfe, die Pflanzen sind das reinste Wurzelwerk ohne Töpfe. Gut ... dann setz ich die hinten in den Matsch. Außer die einen, denen scheints ja zu gefallen....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. März 2015)

Aber zeichnen kannst Du, dass haut selbst den Picasso um.


----------



## Lyliana (27. März 2015)

Öhm... 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/rohrkolben-zwerg.41783/
ist das dann so ein Unterschied zum großen __ Rohrkolben? .... Weil der Kleine darf ja auch leicht baden gehen.


----------



## ina1912 (27. März 2015)

Also Ron, von wacklig war nicht die Rede. Und Platz um unter den Pflanzkorb ne Erhöhung zu packen, ist da wohl genug.
Lg Ina


----------



## samorai (27. März 2015)

Okay Mandy, ich kann auch netter sein.
Aber ich erklär Dir alles, auch im einzelnen, mache Fotos und stelle es nach, zeige wie und was richtig zu machen ist oder die beste oder einfachste Lösung.
Und dann kommt der Nachbar ...... . Nichts für ungut.

Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. März 2015)

Ich hab das mit den Pflanzen nie so eng gesehen. Rein ins Teichlein und was wird wird und was nicht eben nicht. (Natürlich keine Iris bei 1,50 metern versenkt. ) 

Pflanzen lohnt sich aus anderen Teichen zu besorgen, da man sie gleich in größerer Menge bekommt. 

Ich weiß noch, wie ich Pflänzlein gekauft habe. Wasserpest 1 Stängelchen 1,00 Euro. Reingeworfen eingegangen gut.

Wasserpest vom Kanal in Leipzig geholt (sehr sauberes Gewässer) 
Einen Arm voll reingeworfen und ab gings.


----------



## Lyliana (27. März 2015)

Der Nachbar sagte mir ja auch nicht was für Grünzeug das ist. Wenn du liest, steht in meinem Beitrag das ich kein schimmer hab, was das ist. Woher soll ich dann wissen was ich wie einpflanzen soll? 
Und wenn ich dann frag und wohin mit dem Zeug? Sumpf, trocken, nass? Sagt der, schmeiß rein, wuchs im Tiefen hoch. 

Da nutzen mir die ganzen Bilder und Beiträge nichts, weil des is alles braun


----------



## samorai (27. März 2015)

Toller link und auf den ersten Bild steht die Pflanze wo? Über oder unter Wasser?

Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (27. März 2015)

Und dann steht da Pflanztiefe in cm.: 0- -10 (-20)

Und in Beitrag XY als wir es von diesen Randpflanzen hatten die im Flachen Wasser sind schreibt der Digicat auch was von __ Rohrkolben. 
Bin jetzt echt nochmal alles durch gegangen. 
Und dann bin ich doch mit meinen -10cm gar net so falsch.


----------



## Andre 69 (27. März 2015)

@ron 
Die Pflanze sitzt in geselliger 4er Runde und heißt Helmut ! Da war weder auf noch unter'm Tisch Wasser !


----------



## samorai (27. März 2015)

Ja ist gut, dann gebe ich nach. Ich kann ja auch nur nach meinen eigenen vier Wänden beurteilen.
He Andre, wenn kein Wasser, so muss es eine Art "Orchiede" sein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## mitch (28. März 2015)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/categories/pflanzen.210/

das Lexikon hilft mit dem Grünzeugs sehr gut weiter (Bilder sind auch meist dabei)


----------



## Andre 69 (28. März 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> das Lexikon hilft mit dem Grünzeugs sehr gut weiter (Bilder sind auch meist dabei)


Naja 
Bekomm mal nen "braunes , verwelktes Irgendwas" Versuch mal es zu identifizieren !
Das ist schon schwer genug wenn ES noch " lebt "


----------



## Patrick K (28. März 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> "braunes , verwelktes Irgendwas"



Hört sich an als hättet ihr es von meinem 9o  jähriger Nachbarn, dem alten Wehrmachtler

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (28. März 2015)

Danke, mitch für diesen Link, da bin ich schon die ganze Woche unterwegs 

Aber der __ rohrkolben, darf nachher in das sumpfgebiet um wandern. 

Will ja nicht schuld sein wenn des alte ding kaputt geht.

Gruss Mandy

Die vom Handy grad schrieb, was net ideal ist.

Oh und meine Blumen kamen heute wieder nicht. Bestimmt wenn's nächste Woche regnet


----------



## Andre 69 (28. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Will ja nicht schuld sein wenn des alte ding kaputt geht.


Jetzt passt es besser !


Patrick K schrieb:


> Hört sich an als hättet ihr es von meinem 9o jähriger Nachbarn,


Dugg unn Wech !


----------



## lotta (31. März 2015)

Mandy, 
ich bewundere Dich für Deine Unerschütterlichkeit
und den langen Atem, hier mitzuhalten
Klasse... ich mag so taffe Menschen
Gruß Bine


----------



## Lyliana (1. Apr. 2015)

Danke lotta 

  Sumpfpflanzen sind eingezogen. 

Und schaut mal die wundervolle Farbe des Wassers. Herrlich und das trotz Regenwetter und sehr starkem Wind/Sturm. Da sah das Wasser noch nie so aus!!!
Also jeder der glaubt er müsse verzweifeln, es lohnt sich jeder noch so kleine Schritt - ohne Mist - zu 100% !!!
  
Und seht ihr die schwarzen Striche???? DAS SIND FISCHE!!!! Man kann sie sogar jetzt schon auf den Fotos sehen, auch wenn man sie nicht direkt fotographiert.

Wunderbar!!!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Apr. 2015)

Supi Mandy

Ich will mal an Deinen Pumpeln rumnörgeln... 

Du hast sehr schwache Solarpumpls. Mit jedem cm, den Du nach oben förderst sinkt die Leistung Gewaltig.
Wenn Du also nur  knapp an der Wasseroberfläche die Pumpen betreibst, haben sie deutlich mehr Leistung.

Ich meine den Gartenschlauch, der in die Wurzel geht. Ihr pumpt 1m nach oben.

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Lyliana (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo @Gartenteichumbauer 

Die Pumpeln  stehen nicht auf dem Grund. Ca 20cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Bin doch kein Doofchen 
Die Große schafft wohl sogar bis 2m und der Gelbe Schlauch am Bachlauf ist keine 2m lang. öhm... glaub das waren ca 1,60 + die 20 cm sind wir bei 1,80m . Und die Leistung passt aber bisher. Wie gesagt, noch keine volle Sonne gehabt und mind. die Hälfte der angegebenen Menge//Vörderleistung bringt sie schon. Ich muss ja immer alles kontrollieren.
Das einzigste "Problem" was wir haben, sie filtert nicht wirklich. Oben kommt super klares Wasser raus, im Filter selbst hängt aber kaum bis kein Schmutz. 
Wir haben super sauberes Wasser *hahaha* 

LG


----------



## Patrick K (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy 

Du weist schon das die Förderhöhe erst ab Wasserspiegel gerechnet wird ,egal ob die Pumpe 20cm oder 2m unter Wasser steht

Gruss Obs


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Apr. 2015)

Hi Mandy, dass Du kein Doofchen bist habe  ichschon lange Verstanden.

Es geht nicht darum, wie tief Du die Pumpe im Teich versenkst. Sondern darum, wie hoch Du fördern willst. 
Halt den Schlauch mal 2 Meter in die Höhe und es tröpfelt nur noch. Probierts aus.


----------



## Lyliana (1. Apr. 2015)

ja dann sind wir ja gaaaaaaaaanz weit weg von den 2m. ... Stimmt, da hab ich nicht mitgedacht .. man is das peinlich in aller Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Lyliana (1. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Mandy, dass Du kein Doofchen bist habe  ichschon lange Verstanden.
> .



ja nach der Leistung aber schon


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Apr. 2015)

Wie jetzt? hier hat sich der OBS eingeschalten, weil Dein Thema spannend ist. 
Was OBS bedeutet sag ich Dir nicht. Es ist der Ober...


----------



## Lyliana (1. Apr. 2015)

DAS find ich auch noch raus, ich wollt ja ne Weile hier bleiben


----------



## Patrick K (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy
Ist nicht so schlimm, wir verraten es auch keinem , das bleibt quasi unter UNS

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Was OBS bedeutet sag ich Dir nicht.


*Dr.obs Apfelsaft - frisch aus der Presse*


----------



## Lyliana (5. Apr. 2015)

So nach 15 Tagen Arbeit am Teich. Mit und ohne Unwetter, mit und ohne Regen, muss ich mal an dieser Stelle sagen: *räusper* ICH BIN EUCH SOOOOO DANKBAR!!!
Wir waren heute wieder im Garten und trotz der Regentage mit Sturm etc. kann man immer noch die Sandkörner // Steine auf dem Boden sehen. 80cm Tiefe. !!!!
Jeder eurer Tipps, die ich schon ausführen konnte (Filtern und ein wenig Bepflanzung ((Angebots bedingt)) ) Waren GOLD wert. 

*Hüstel* ich hab sogar Sachen an den Karpfen gesehen die sind mir ja vorher nie so aufgefallen. Der Blick war ja so trüb.  
Und es macht riesen Spass sie noch mehr zu sehen und besser. .... DANKE DANKE DANKE

Das wollte ich mal heute gesagt haben, denn zum Sonnenschein war es richtig schön am Teich zu sitzen und das zu Beobachten. Vorallem hat unser Hund auch nicht mehr soviel Angst, da die Seemonster ja nicht mehr aus dem Nichts auftauchen und den Hund fressen wollen. Man // Hund, sieht sie jetzt vorher und beobachtet mal das Treiben ganz genau.

Desweiteren haben wir vielleicht einen neuen "Bewohner" oder Gast. Leider hab ich kein Foto machen können, die Mandy war zu langsam. 
Und Trommelwirbel.... es war ein Teichhuhn. .... Soooo süüüüß, vielleicht kommt es ja nun öfter mal vorbei. 

Also, wie gesagt,
nochmals vielen vielen DANK... 
und frohe Ostern euch noch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy,

dankeschön für das Dankeschön.
Das freut jeden hier, der Dir versucht mit Tipps Ideen und Anregungen zur Seite zu stehen.

Was natürlich fehlt sind Beweisfoddos von dem Erreichten und dem Bauwerken.

Frohe Ostern auch Euch


----------



## lotta (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 
ich freue mich mit Euch an Eurem Erfolg.
Fotos wären klasse,
Du weißt, hier sind wir alle Fotosüchtig

Ja, hier kann man auch durch viel Querlesen 
und anschließendem Ausprobieren, irre viel lernen. 
Weiter so
Alles Liebe Bine


----------



## Lyliana (5. Apr. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Ja, hier kann man auch durch viel Querlesen
> und anschließendem Ausprobieren, irre viel lernen.



Japp da geb ich dir zu 100% recht. Die zwei drei Bücher die ich habe und manche in ner Bücherei ausgeliehen waren ja nicht das Wahre wie ich ja feststellen musste. 




lotta schrieb:


> Fotos wären klasse,
> Du weißt, hier sind wir alle Fotosüchtig





Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Was natürlich fehlt sind Beweisfoddos von dem Erreichten und dem Bauwerken.



  ... Bilder mach ich gleich nächste Woche. An die hab ich ja nur nicht mehr gedacht....


----------



## Lyliana (5. Apr. 2015)

Doch ich hab noch welche. Nicht von Heute, aber da kann man erkennen das es mit der Sicht .... öhm... Teichabwärts geht 
Die sind von Freitag Morgen. Heute wars halt noch mal ein ganzer Tick besser. Aber ... ach schaut selbst.
Sind leider mit dem Handy aufgenommen, nicht mit meinem tollen Foddoabarat 
     Hugo(linchen) und Randale Ralf (Koi)
  Spiegelkarpfen 2 und 3 ... 3 ist Junior.  2 hat noch keinen Namen. Der/Die Arme.
  __ Schuppenkarpfen .. heißt "der Andere" oder Schuppi, und noch mal Randale Ralf.
   und ein etwas missglücktes Gruppenfoto.

Ich verspreche bessere Bilder.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ich verspreche bessere Bilder.


Das hoffen wir..


----------



## lotta (5. Apr. 2015)

Cool,
das wird ja

Klasse!
Bine


----------



## Patrick K (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
wie ich gelesen hab sucht ihr Infos über den Obs , die Bezeichnung Obs wurde mir verliehen und ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen , Anbei wurde mir dieses ominöse Schlumpfmützen Beweisfoto dazu geschickt ......
 
*O*ber* B*astel *S*chlumpf

Liebe Grüsse an den Verleiher (mitch)

Patrick alias Obs


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Apr. 2015)

Ja, das isser unser OBS.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Apr. 2015)

Ha da fällt mit ein altes Obs Lied ein





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ccQwNaymJ4_

Naja zumindest das erste
Gruss Obs


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Apr. 2015)

Das Original:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...hIHgCg&usg=AFQjCNGOFaZsCN0JHjSKhPyLvhtvk1x-Fg


----------



## Lyliana (6. Apr. 2015)

Ihr seid mir ja ein verrückter Haufen. 
Ich fühl mich wohl bei euch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Apr. 2015)

Sind wir denk ich mal, wenn wir das Kriegsbeil einfach mal zu Hause begraben können.


----------



## bekamax (7. Apr. 2015)

Thomas, warum willst du es zu Hause begraben?

Je weiter weg, desto besser, oder?

Duck, und weg..........


----------



## Lyliana (7. Apr. 2015)

So delle... ihr wollt Fotos, ihr bekommt Fotos. 

Also einmal Zeig ich euch die *Sichtverhältnisse. *
*VOR *dem ganzen Arbeitsbeginn und euren Tipps. 
    

Nach ca* 2 Wochen bei trübem Wetter *(6.April)
  Quer über den Teich, Blick 3.50m und man sieht was. 
  Meine Babys auch von der Ferne. Ja Leute, der Teich hat Fische 
  Ahja, mein super Steinhaufen ... Dient zur Zeit als Versteck für die Kleinen, Schatzkiste für Ralf (Koi) und im Laufe der Zeit, Möglichkeiten für Unterwasserpflanzenwurzeln

So und jetzt das ganze *bei Sonnenschein*. Achtung, haltet euch fest... Jetzt wirds Hammer... (7.April)
  Aufgenommen Oben auf dem Weg. Also hinter der Sitzbank. 
  Das ist mal ein Ausblick .. geiler Teich. 
  und hier noch mal. Weils einfach herrlich ist. 

So das waren die Bilder zum AUSBLICK // SICHTTIEFE ... jetzt kommen die Anderen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Apr. 2015)

Superpuper 
Saubere Arbeit. Wo sind die Strapse für die Fische????


----------



## lotta (7. Apr. 2015)

Gratuliere Mandy,
das ist ja ein enormer Unterschied.
Klasse
Das wird noch mal besser werden, wirst sehen
Weiter so
und viel Freude an Eurem Teich
wünscht Bine


----------



## Lyliana (7. Apr. 2015)

Runde 2 ... 

  Mandy am Arbeiten ... 



  Meine Kiesgrube, jetzt schwämmt nichts mehr in den Teich ... Die Pflanzen dahinten müssen jetzt nur noch wachsen. 

  Meine __ Bachbunge vom Letzten Jahr treibt aus. 

  Pflanzt sich selbst neu an. Sehr gut

  Und __ Pfennigkraut macht es ihr auch nach. ... Läuft. 

  Und das sind meine Pflanzsteine, die verschwinden auf den Stufen und bieten mir Fordnox-sichere Pflanzmöglichkeiten für meine Unterwasserpflanzen... 
Jetzt müssen die halt nur noch kommen. Ich wär bereit. 

So und nun auf zu Teil 3... Die Bewohner des Teiches.


----------



## Lyliana (7. Apr. 2015)

Darf ich bitten, meine Jungs und Mädels. .. Und soll ich euch was sagen, sie sehen prächtig aus. Sehr schön ... aber schaut selbst. 
(Und ja ich hab sie mit Futter gelockt  )
   Schuppi und Junior (__ Schuppenkarpfen und kleinster Spiegelkarpfen) 
  Kobold (mittlerer Spiegelkarpfen)  wenn die Anderen zu langsam sind, macht er sein Mäulchen auf und alles Futter ist weg. 
    Ralf. Randale Ralf, mein hübscher Koi mit Lachsfarben und schwarzen Punkten. Aber er "verprügelt" gern mal die Anderen. Heute hat er Junior auf den Grund gedrückt. .... Junior kam zu nah an seine wertvollen Ecken. 
  hier ein schönes Gruppenfoto, wollt halt jeder den besten Platz haben. 
  Ralf und Junior, da sind sie wieder lieb mit einander.
    mein Dicker, mein HUGO. Hat im letzten Sommer an meinem Finger genuggelt und kam ganz nah. Dies Jahr fangen wir wieder von vorne an. 
  Mäulchenbild


----------



## Lyliana (7. Apr. 2015)

Tja das war´s. Aktuell zu meinem//Unserem Teich. 

Es wird, es wird. Und es macht Spass die Veränderungen zu sehen. 


Und jetzt dürft ihr sie auch sehen. 
DANKE


Oh und das hab ich auch aufgenommen... keine Ahnung was es ist. Ich konnte es aber noch nicht erfolgreich vergrößern. 
  
Für einen Frosch zu eckig. Keine Ahnung zu wem dieser Kopf gehört. Als ich Aufstand, war es verschwunden. Jetzt kann ich bis auf den Boden schauen und finde trotzdem nichts. 

Mal sehen, ob ich es schaffe das Bild zu vergrößern. Mit Paint ist bisschen vergrößert aber man erkennt auch nichts.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2015)

Heute bin ich an den Westwallausläufern den Panzersperren vorbei gefahren , schade das du nicht online warst 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Apr. 2015)

Hätest sie wenigsten mal mit Strapsen knipsen können, wenn sie im Gebüsch rumhopsen. . 
Nein Scherz...  zeig mal mehr Eure Baustellen und veränderungen mit den Überlegungen dazu.


----------



## baddie (7. Apr. 2015)

Hi, welch ein geiler Teich !!!!  Sowas wäre genau das was was ich auch haben wollte.

Weiter so , ich glaub du bekommst das hin.
Ich muss dies Jahr kürzer treten( Filter wird nicht angeworfen aber dafür gibets auch kein Futter)  aber die Allgemeinheit sagt ja das Fische trübes Wasser lieber haben haben als Bodensicht 

Werde wohl dies Jahr nur den CSII laufen lassen und bei Bedarf UVC dazuschalten.
.


----------



## muh.gp (7. Apr. 2015)

Mandy, dein Gewässer hat ja einen Teichgrund... 

Glückwunsch, sieht echt toll aus. Der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## Lyliana (7. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Heute bin ich an den Westwallausläufern den Panzersperren vorbei gefahren , schade das du nicht online warst
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Ich war im Garten. Hinter den Panzersperren und auf der anderen Seite vom Panzergraben. Hättest mal gehubt, vielleicht hät ich dich gehört. Nächstes mal kommst vorbei.!!!




Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> zeig mal mehr Eure Baustellen und veränderungen mit den Überlegungen dazu.


Veränderung war bisher nur hinten die Pflanzen im Sumpfbereich, kann ich aber noch Vorher Nachher Bilder zeigen. Die Kiesgrube, und das Gestrübb. Die Anderen Pflanzen sind ja noch net da. Aber sobald sich da was tut, zeig ich es euch wieder. 



baddie schrieb:


> Hi, welch ein geiler Teich !!!!  Sowas wäre genau das was was ich auch haben wollte.
> 
> Weiter so , ich glaub du bekommst das hin.
> Ich muss dies Jahr kürzer treten( Filter wird nicht angeworfen aber dafür gibets auch kein Futter)  aber die Allgemeinheit sagt ja das Fische trübes Wasser lieber haben haben als Bodensicht
> ...


Danke Danke, bin auch ganz schön stolz auf mein Teichlein. 
Wir haben nur kleine Pumpen, betrieben mit Solar. Bisschen Wasserbewegung. Filtern mach ich gerade per Hand. Und sonst sollen in Zukunft viele Pflanzen darin einziehen.


----------



## Lyliana (7. Apr. 2015)

So Vorher Nachher Bilder. ... Und da fand ich auch die ganz ganz ganz vorher Bilder. 

  Das war der Teich ganz am Anfang.    Herbst 2013
  Da haben wir ein wenig angefangen  Frühjahr 2014   Sauber. 
  2015 ... da haben wir dann angefangen den Bachlauf zu bauen   
und Pflanzen zu pflanzen. 
Und jetzt schauts aktuell so aus:
    

Wie gesagt, die Wasserpflanzen brauchen halt noch - da kann ich noch nichts zeigen


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2015)

...dann hätte ich dich besucht


----------



## Lyliana (7. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> ...dann hätte ich dich besucht


Joar ich beiß ja nicht. ... Glaub ich ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Apr. 2015)

Ja klar... durch den Stacheldraht robbend mit Panzersperre... Pfälzer....


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2015)

Ich hab da keine Probleme........
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/user-treffen-user.36775/

Stacheldraht hab ich keinen gesehen aber die Panzersperren sieht man gut, da fährt man fast drauf Hahahahaaa

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

So ein kleines Update, weil ihr ja so Bildernärrisch seid 

Da ich beim Umpflanzen und Einpflanzen und Aufräumen das Wasser etwas .... *hüstel* schmutzig gemacht habe, wollte ich ein wenig ... *hüstel* Wasser ablassen. Aus dem Wenig wurde ein bisschen mehr so 4 -5 cm... ABER dadurch konnte ich ja glatt errechnen was unsere Quelle bringt. In einer Stunde steigt das Wasser exakt bis zu 5mm das sind auf jedenfall über 60 Liter die Stunde.  SEHR GUT!

Die Oberfläche war dann etwas sauber, aber dann kamen wieder die braunen Flocken hoch... man man man 

So @samorai  kannst du dich an die Marke der Filterpumpe erinnern *haha* Ich schrieb ja Oasis. ... Heut geh ich ins Gartenhäusle, schau auf den Karton, und was steht da drauf. Tatsache OASIS... aber das ist nur der Name der Pumpe. Die Firma is ne ganz andere  ... aber jetzt wäre ja doch geklärt warum die Fische so abgehen 

Heute sind noch Wasserlilien eingezogen, am Wasserrand und __ Hechtkraut und irgend ne Binse. Ich brauch ja was blühendes für Flatterwelt. 
Und ich hab en Zaun gestellt für meine Räuberbande. Bis da alles richtig angewachsen ist und zu gewuchert. 
Sieht nicht super hübsch aus, aber selten 

Und jetzt was fürs Auge.
     Pflanzen-Fordnox .. von der Seite gehen sie nicht ran. 
  Brunnen bei voller Frühlingssonne. Läuft
  schmeckt auch gut. 
  plätschert schön.

Nächstes Update - wenn der Teich weggelaufen ist oder meine U-Wasserpflanzen da sind. ...


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy, Lyljana oder auch gnädiges Burgfräulein !
Nun hast'e dir so ne Mühe gegeben !Aber warum soll er denn weglaufen ? 


Lyliana schrieb:


> der Teich weggelaufen ist



........!


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

Burgfräulein, .. klingt ja sehr verlockend, trugen die auch Äxte und Dolche?  

Ja ich hoffe ja nicht das er wegläuft, aber vielleicht gefällt ihm ja schön nicht


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2015)

Hi Mandy, 
Du hast den Teich nicht dreckig gemacht, sondern Dreck von Jahren rausgespült. 

Der Teich ist im Gleichgewicht, wenn der Mulm am Boden abgebaut werden kann. 
Kann er nicht abgebaut werden entstehen Faulgasse im Teich, was den Tieren nicht gut tut. 
Also raus damit und den Teich dreckig machen. 
Viele hier im Forum Filtern den Koiteich mit 20.000 Litern oder mehr die Stunde. Heißt, im Sommer wirds nicht reichen... Zumal die Quelle die Leistung nicht mehr hat. 

Bevor Du die nächste Pumpe kaufst, lasst Euch von den OBS'n im Forum inspierieren... (von denen es viele gibt) 

Habt Ihr mal den Bodenstausaugergedanken aufgegriffen?

Grüße hinter die Panzersperren
Thomas


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

Doch ich hab den auch schmutzig gemacht. Teicherde ist nicht schwer, glatt gelogen auf den Beuteln.  
Nee ich bin ja froh wenn die Flocken hoch kommen. Ärgerlich (fürs optische) aber es tut sich was. 

Ja klar haben und machen wir uns Gedanken. Noch mehr Pumpen kommen nicht in den Teich, weil kein Platz mehr und Sonne muss ich ja auch planen. Und einen Solarpark um den Teich fänd ich jetzt nicht so dolle. Und nein wir kaufen uns keine komplette Gartensolaranlage, da ich den Garten wenn es schlecht läuft gar nicht für immer haben werde. 

Zum Bodenstaubsauger, haben wir uns für die mühvolle-aber-Naturliebere-Methode entschieden. Bei warmen Wassertemperaturen das selbst erledigen. Wir Keschern den Schmodder am Boden raus, langsam und sachte mit Fluchtmöglichkeiten. Entsorgen den Schmodder so das es niemanden stört. Der Bach ist nämlich schon genug zu geschmoddert der brauch keinen Eimer mehr.
Is Arbeit, aber man tuts ja gerne. 

Winkt mit dem Steakmesser zurück


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2015)

Ich meinte nicht, einen Solarpark kaufen, sondern die wenige Energie sinnvoll einsetzen.
Der Staubsauger kostet einen Schlauch für 20 Euronen...

Personal hab ich noch nicht eingeteilt... Wir werden sehen, wie wir in die Pfalz kommen
Die Panzersperren macheb mir Sorgen. Ich würd ja einfach die Autobahn runterfahren. Das es so kompliziert wird...


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Die Panzersperren macheb mir Sorgen. Ich würd ja einfach die Autobahn runterfahren. Das es so kompliziert wird...



Mit dem Rad darf man nicht mehr auf der Autobahn fahren. Das war mal.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Burgfräulein, .. klingt ja sehr verlockend, trugen die auch Äxte und Dolche?


Ich dachte ja Burgfräulein mit Knappen ! 
Hier richtiger ? !  Fräulein im Graben ! 
Aber warum du uns erst fragst wie den Teich sauber bekommst und dann alles wieder schmutzig machst , versteh ich nicht !


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2015)

Ja eben... Ich such schon bei Google, mit welcher Strategie ich ins Pfälzer Land einfallen könnte. Bin inspiriert von nackte Dubbergläsern ohne Dorfdruck....


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

1. Möglichkeit ....   Ich hab da wohl mit zuviel Eifer gearbeitet und gewütet ... und wo Mandy Arbeitet da entsteht Chaos. 
2. Möglichkeit ....   Das Filtern war jetzt so erfolgreich, ich wollte einfach mal wieder was zu tun haben. Einen "sauberen" Teich kann ja jeder Filtern. 
3. Möglichkeit ....  Mandy hat sich nur mal wieder zu doof angestellt. (Fände ich persönlich ja am wahrscheinlichsten) 

Vikingbraut oder Keltenwaib ... beides gefährlicher und robuster .. die haltens auch mal im Graben aus.


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

@Gartenteichumbauer  des wäre auch noch sehr hilfreich. ... Is ja ned so als wolle ma jo ned mit de annere Leid spreche

http://www.schobbeglas.de/webshop/images/product_images/info_images/129_0.jpg

http://www.schobbeglas.de/webshop/p...nglas--pfaelzisch-fuer-anfaenger---1-rot.html


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Bin inspiriert von nackte


 Nein ! Nicht doch ! Thomas ...
Wir wollen doch auch kommen, aber mit Augenklappen durch Sperren , tiefe tiefe Täler , nicht ganz so hohe Berge  um Burgen rum wo lauter Teiche lauern !


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2015)

An die Mitleser, ich hoffe Ihr könnt Lachen oder Schmunzeln oder Lächeln. Wäre schön, dass macht Forum entspannter lustiger, witziger...
Liebe Grüsse 
Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Burgfräulein, .. klingt ja sehr verlockend, trugen die auch Äxte und Dolche?


Nein, kleine haarige Hunde, welche die Flöhe von Ihnen runter holen sollten.


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

Ach, so Kampfratten? .... Nee ich bleib lieber bei Vikingbraut und Keltenwaib.
Würd ja auch nen Wolfshund nehmen, Vorteil für den wäre, ich bin immer auf Augenhöhe mit dem. Meistens, wenn es nicht ein sehr großer Hund ist. 

Und "privat Pferd" immer Start


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2015)

> Welche die Flöhe von Ihnen runter holen sollten.


Ja klar... Warum bin   ich kein Floh geworden????
Der schlachtplan zum Einfall   in die Pfalz ist in Arbeit...


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ja klar... Warum bin   ich kein Floh geworden????
> Der schlachtplan zum Einfall   in die Pfalz ist in Arbeit...



Weil du abgeschlabbert werden willst oder weil du Frauen beißen darfst


----------



## Lyliana (9. Apr. 2015)

Neues Update... 
 Ich habs gewusst. Es ist sehr wohl was weg gelaufen .... MEIN GRUND 
Ich hab keinen mehr seid heute. Die Sonne und diese bösen Partikelchen. Wo sind meine Unterwasserpflanzen 

Hab natürlich trotzdem fleißig weiter gefiltert, und alle gefühlte 500 Liter das Sockensieb gereinigt 

Das war das erste ärgerliche und dann kam grad noch eins oben drauf. Immer wenn man den Foddo nicht dabei hat, würde man die besten Bilder bekommen.
Mein Hund, und mein dicker Karpfen, Auge in Auge. 
Hund liegt mit dem halben Kopf über dem Wasser und chillt am Rand. Hugo kommt kurz vor der Hundeschauze hoch. Mäulchen auf und zu, auf und zu ... Still halten
Hund blinzelt, reist die Augen auf, und starrt den Fisch an. 
Beide gleichzeitig erschrocken und weg warn se. 

Und dann hab ich ein Goldfischi gefunden, eins ganz alleine, keine Ahnung ob noch mehr da sind. 
  

Dann erhaschten meine Augenwinkel etwas und ich legte mich auf die Lauer. 
     ... habt ihrs auch gefunden? .... Scheint ja doch ein guter Teich zu sein. Draußen sind zwei riesen Naturweiher.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Apr. 2015)

Also Ick hat gestern auch was im Augenwinkel 
War aber bestimmt wat andres 
Und den Boom brauchst nicht auflauern , der war schon da ! Und so wie dit aussieht geht der auch gaaaaanz langsam !


----------



## Lyliana (9. Apr. 2015)

Achso, ich dachte schon des is  jetzt ne gefährliche Schlingmich-Schlange. 
Puh, okay dann hab ich ja noch mal glück gehabt


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich ein Goldfischi gefunden, eins ganz alleine, keine Ahnung ob noch mehr da sind


Nasowas!Nö!Bestimmt!


----------



## lotta (9. Apr. 2015)

Hey Mandy,
m.M.nach sind:
wo ein __ Goldfisch...
sicher noch viel mehr davon...
und irgendwann wisst Ihr nicht mehr wohin damit.
Trotzdem gratuliere ich erstmal zu der farbigen Neuentdeckung.

Was Deine Augenwinkel heute im Teich erhascht haben,
konnte ich leider auf den Fotos nicht entdecken.

Vielleicht magst Du uns ja demnächst aufklären und Detailfotos hier einstellen?

Ansonsten finde ich diesen rasanten Teichfortschritt bei Euch superklasse
Sonnige Grüße Bine


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Bine 
Siehst du die __ Ringelnatter nicht?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (9. Apr. 2015)

NEE,
leider nicht,
gebt mir doch mal bitte einen Tipp...
Auf halb 8, viertel vor 6 oder so
Ich blind Bine


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2015)

Du hast echt über 10 Stunden gesucht und nix gefunden???
Ok ist schlecht zu sehen aber man erkennt es , ein Tip  , es schwimmt im Wasser

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (9. Apr. 2015)

nee, habe fast 10 Stunden gearbeitet...
und eben auf den ersten, zweiten und dritten Blick nix erkennen können, 
(wo hab ich denn meine Brille wieder verschusselt?)
 egal


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt dürfte Sie leichter zu erkennen sein


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2015)

....eine Geierschildkröte?


----------



## koile (10. Apr. 2015)

Da ist Sie ja ,》 Nessy 《und alle suchen sie in Schottland.

Habe schon immer gesagt, die wurde Entführt, 

un bei de Pälzer geht alles uff de Schwenker


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2015)

Auf n Schwenker!? Niemals! Es bekommt einen Namen. 
Wir haben die Regel, alles was Mandy einen Namen gibt, wird nit gegessen.


Mal sehen ob Schildi bleibt.

Näher kam ich gestern nicht ran. Sehr scheu. Fische scheint's gewohnt zu sein lässt sich fast von meinen Neugierigen schuppsen


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2015)

Viel Spass beim schauen, näher kam ich nicht ran.


----------



## lotta (10. Apr. 2015)

Die Ente unter dem Ast, sehe ich deutlich
das dunklere Etwas dahinter, kann ich noch immer nicht eindeutig erkennen
finde es aber trotzdem spannend
Wie heißt es denn nun Mandy?
Oder kommt's doch auf den Grill?
Bine


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2015)

Es ist ne Schildkröte @lotta 
Keine Ahnung wo die herkommt. 
Heute hat sie mal den Teich erkundet. Schwamm hier und streckte den Kopf weit raus, dann schwamm sie dahin und streckte sich. Hinten an meinen Sumpfpflanzen hat sie geschaut welche sie bald fressen wird. 
Dann spielten die Karpfen mit ihr und dann tümpelte sie noch eine Weile daher. 

Es scheint ihr zu gefallen. Unser Hund kann um den Teich laufen, das macht ihr nicht. Ich durfte auch langsam vorbei nur vor meinem Mann hatte sie Angst


----------



## lotta (10. Apr. 2015)

so cool,
Dann gratuliere ich zum unerwarteten "Familienzuwachs"
und hoffe, dass sie schnellstmöglich einen Namen bekommt.
Gruß Bine


Lyliana schrieb:


> Es ....  @lotta


(Lotta Hund, lebt leider seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr...
bleibt trotzdem mein Nickname... ich bin die Bine)


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Apr. 2015)

Gelbwangen oder Rotwangenschildkröte?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Apr. 2015)

Wolln wir mal hoffen, dass Mandy bald einen Namen findet. Ich hätte spontan keine Schildkrötenrezepte parat   ...

Meine Namesvorschläge:
Horst Schildkröte,
Frau Meier,
Herr Lehmann .


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2015)

Danke Bine

@Alfii147  Ich kenn mich nicht mit __ Schildkröten aus. Aber ich denk mal von deinen Vorschlägen würde Gelbwange  eher zutreffen.  Is nämlich gelb drann.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2015)

Da Kuno der Killerkarpfen und Rudi Rollmops der Rächer von Razeburg schon vergeben sind wäre ich für grüner Klaus. Wie sieht Sie den aus ?

Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröte
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröte

Gelbwangenschildkröte
http://www.haustierratgeber.de/reptilien/arten/gelbwangenschildkroete/

Europaeische __ Sumpfschildkröte
http://www.zierschildkroete.de/page...ische-sumpfschildkroeten-emys-orbicularis.php


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2015)

Alle Achtung,
ich wusste gar nicht, was man sich mit einem Teich so einfängt . Badende Vögel (die einen frühmorgends schimpfend anfliegen) oder nasse Katzen  sind ja ein ...dreck dagegen.
Dein teich ist sehr schön geworden, Mandy . Lass Dich von der aktuellen Phase nicht so ärgern, er ändert sich hinsichtlich Wasserqualität ohnehin übers ganze Jahr, ab dem Sommer wird's auf jeden Fall besser. Ich kann bei mir jeden Fussel auf dem Boden erkennen - und das ist ist nicht unbedingt besser so  (weil ich da nicht "aufwische").


----------



## Lyliana (11. Apr. 2015)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie die Veränderungen zum nächsten und übernächsten Jahr sind. Wenn die Pflanzen (alle ) dies Jahr eingezogen sind dann teils über Winter auch arbeiten. Und vorallem jetzt schon.

Können U-Wasserpflanzen Wasserfall ähnlich in die Tiefe wachsen? Oder treiben die dann auf Pflanzhöhe?
Erklärung; ein Pflanztopf auf halber Höhe Ca. (Da hab ich u.a. Karpfen sichere Zonen,) lassen sich dann die Pflanzen runter treiben?

Versteht man mich, wie ich dass meine?


----------



## Lyliana (11. Apr. 2015)

@Tottoabs 
Laut den Bildern von den links scheint's echt die Gelbwangenschildkröte zu sein.

Hat mal wieder jemand sein Haustier entsorgt. 

Aber kein Wunder wenn die dann hier her zieht, da mein Teich ja nicht zu friert. 

Dann gibt's als mal noch Salat und Eierschale // gekochte oder rohe Schale? Oder ist dass bei einem Ei egal?

Bei den Franzosen hol ich mir die Schneckenhäuser ausm Restaurant.


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2015)

Als Gelbwangenschildkröte hätte sie bei mir den Namen " Yellow submarine "


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2015)

Smiley wäre auch schön


----------



## Lyliana (12. Apr. 2015)

So, da mein Grund ja immer noch verschwunden ist, (wehe dem der ihn mir geklaut hat) Sichttiefe liegt bei 30-40cm leicht getrübt, und tiefer wird es halt immer drüübär. *grummel*
So aber da man ja eh nichts sah und ich immer noch auf meine 15 Wasserpflanzen Ankunft hoffe, haben wir heute den hinteren Bereich (dort wo __ Tausendblatt und die Schwindelalge // Armleuchteralge einziehen sollen) grad erst recht eingesaut. 
3Eimer Schmodderschlamm rausgeholt (nur den Stinke Teil) den anderen Grund haben wir drinn gelassen, weil meine Karpfen sollen ja Grundeln und meine Pflanzen sollen sich ja auch da unten anwurzeln, sofern sie das tun.

Nun denn beim Schlammangeln, haben wir ein oder zwei Goldies gefunden. Einen ohne Zweifel feststellbar doch sein Schwimmpartner war schwarz. 
Genauso groß, genauso geformt, aber ebend schwarz. ... Eine __ Elritze wars nicht, die sind ja um einiges schmaler und schlanker als so ein __ Goldfisch.
Waren ca 5cm groß, scheint ja die Fortpflanzung im letzten Jahr geklappt zu haben. Ich bin mal gespannt was mich noch so erwartet



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2015)

Goldies färben sich um. Die einen Früher die anderen später.


----------



## Lyliana (12. Apr. 2015)

Der bleibt nicht schwarz? ... Schade, wäre ja schon fast cool gewesen. ... Kann ich ihm auch nicht erklären das Schwarz das neue Goldierot sei? 
*zwinker-nurSpass*

Kommen dann Goldies schwarz und rot auf die Welt? Weil ich hab im Teich meiner Schweigermutter schon winzig kleine rote gesehen. Oder ist der meinige Schwarze echt so übel spät drann?


----------



## ina1912 (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo! 
Draussen kommen sie meist dunkel zur Welt, die Innenaufzuchten sind oft als ganz kleine schon gefärbt. Wann sich Deiner umfärbt, kann keiner so genau sagen, vielleicht dieses Jahr, vielleicht nächstes oder vielleicht nie. Ich habe bei mir im Teich schon rote gesehen, die waren mal gerade 6 cm groß. Manch einer war schon über 20 cm groß und war noch dunkel und fing dann langsam an. Es fängt meist an __ Nase und Bauch an, der Rücken bleibt als längstes dunkel, manche schwimmen mehr als 2 Jahre so zweifarbig rum. Bei manch anderen wiederum kann man zugucken, da wird er plötzlich rot. Machmal sogar färben sie sich ein zweites Mal, habs schon mehrmals erlebt, innerhalb von vier Wochen von rot auf weiß.  Andere wiederum lassen die Zwischenstufe aus und gehen von dunkel langsam auf weiß.  Dein Goldi allein weiss, wann er soweit ist...
liebe Grüsse Ina


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

Also es ist und bleibt eindeutig eine Schildkröte und sie ist ja sooooo süß. 
So verdammt neugierig. Hundebellen und langsames Laufen macht ihr/Ihm gar nichts aus. Einzig mag sie nicht, dass die gelbe Plastikente mit der Mamaplastikente schmußt. Die werden dann auseinander geschoben. 
Und wir vermuten sie ist etwas  nun... darf man sagen doof. ?!
Steile Wände würde sie gerne hochklettern aber an den Schrägen oder unseren Steinmöglichkeiten nicht. ... Oder sie will das einfach so. Wir werden es heraus finden.

So hier noch mal ein paar Bilder für euch. Ich weiß ihr liebt ja Bilder 
  die Karpfen finden das "Ding" auch interessant
  
  da schaut sie mich genau an und lächelt in die Kamera. 
  hier hängt sie dann mal in den Seilen öhm Kabel 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## lotta (13. Apr. 2015)

DANKE Mandy, 
nun konnte selbst ich sie erkennen.
Unglaublich, 
wo die "Dame" wohl herkommt?...
LG Bine


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> "Dame"


Jetzt konntest du so genau hinsehen !? 
Und Ick freu mia das Ick das erste mal __ Molche hab ! Und da kommt Brutus im Panzer daher ....


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

Keine Ahnung, entweder aus den umliegenden Gärten oder man sie mal in die Angelweiher geworfen. 
Naja, bei uns friert sie nicht mehr ein 

Wenn sie bleibt, wäre sie fast schlau. Denn was ich über Gelbwangenschildkröten gelesen habe, wollen sie ihr Wasser nicht viel wärmer als so etwas um die 20°C und nicht viel kälter als so um die 5°C
So um die 5°C liegt der Teich im Winter und im Sommer hatte er letztes Jahr zur heißen Zeit so maximal 28°C an den Stellen wo die Sonne rein schien. Im Schatten war es kälter. *wäre ich fast erfroren im Schatten*


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

@Andre 69 
ich hab noch nie __ Molche gesehen. Ich komm mal vorbei. Bei uns gibts keine  ... Der Opa erzählte als sie den Teich vor 20 Jahren leerpumpten waren im Schlamm viele viele viele Molche ... aber bisher hab ich keine gesehen.


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ich komm mal vorbei.


Dann aber zum Huisitenfest !


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

OH!! .. Sowas habt ihr bei euch in der Nähe?! ... Ich lauf schon mal los.


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2015)

Ja , Ca 250m entfernt !


----------



## lotta (13. Apr. 2015)

Ich warte auch seit Jahren auf __ Molche... 
und seit eben sogar noch auf Gelbwangenschildkröten
Man weiß ja nie


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

ich beneide dich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Apr. 2015)

Hat sie einen Namen oder wird (oder ist) sie gegessen?
Hm? Frau Schulze, Smile, Yellow Uboot ??? 
Aufgefuttert denk ich mal???


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

Also ich fand ja hier Smily am besten 
Vielleicht bekommt sie ja den Namen. Ich muss sie mal noch beobachten was sie so tut außer freeclimben 

Ein Kumpel von uns nennt sie schon Schiggi. Hat irgendwas mit Zeichentrick und Pokemons? zu tun.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Draussen kommen sie meist dunkel zur Welt, die Innenaufzuchten sind oft als ganz kleine schon gefärbt.


Wieso ?

Schätze mal du meinst die kleinen roten im Handel. Ich habe aber auch schon farbige Schlüpflinge im Teich gesehen. Extra mit Feinstkescher im Teich rum gepuhlt, weil ich dachte es sind junge Koi.
Im Aquarium aufgezogen und da sahen die eher nach Shubunki aus, als man erkennen konnte das sie keine Barteln haben. Sehr weiß mit rot und wenige schwarze Punkte.
Sind drei Rote und zwei Weiße von geworden. Davon  drei mit Kometschwanz. Einen Weißen mit Kometschwanz habe ich nicht mehr. Die anderen schwimmen in meinem Teich.

Ich denke eher das es in den Genen liegt.
Wenn die Fische gut durchgezüchtet sind, dann scheinen die eher farbig zu werden.

Eltern können Gelbe/Rote/Komet und __ Shubunkin sein. Bei gelben, Komet und Shubunkin


----------



## lotta (13. Apr. 2015)

Ich hab auch schon mal
ganz wilde Junge gehabt:
 
Manche noch viel Kleinere, oder erst 1 Jährige, waren da bereits schon rot gefärbt...
Diese Kandidaten sehen nach 2 Jahren noch immer so aus
Alles scheint möglich
Bine


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

Boah Bine die sind ja hübsch.

Bin gespannt wann sich meine dies Jahr mal zeigen. Und dann hoffe ich ich hab den Foto in der Hand, natürlich nur für euch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Auf n Schwenker!? Niemals! Es bekommt einen Namen.
> Wir haben die Regel, alles was Mandy einen Namen gibt, wird nit gegessen.
> 
> 
> Mal sehen ob Schildi bleibt.. .



Bine hat Horst, Hermann, Günter und Lieselotte abgelichtet...
Haben alle Namen... (Biene, ich hoffe, ich bin mit den Namen nicht durcheinandergekommen?)


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Apr. 2015)

Habe auch einen komplett schwarzen, leicht vergrößerte Flossen aber kleiner als bei einem Sarassa!
Wohl eine Kreuzung zwischen __ Goldfisch und __ Shubunkin. Ist mittlerweile auch über 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy,
auch bei meinen als "grau" gekauften Rotfedern hat es bunten Nachwuchs gegeben, es geht auch anders herum:   .
Das liegt wohl eher an der Herkunft der Fische, und weniger als an einem glücklichen Zufall, den mal auch "Nicht-Züchter" haben können . Leider wurde der Fisch vom __ Wels gefressen (den ich mit viel Mühsal und Hilfe wieder aus dem Teich gefischt habe). Man lernt halt mit der Zeit, was wirklich in den Gartenteich darf... .


----------



## Lyliana (14. Apr. 2015)

Bin mal gespannt was meine mir dann noch an Farben zeigen und was nicht. Heute hab ich einen unserer Jungtiere vom letzten Jahr gesehen. Der war schätzungsweise schon ganze 10-12 cm groß WOW. Hab ihn aber nur erkannt, weil er/sie der Einzigste war der den Rand der Schwanzflosse weiß hatte.

  __ Hornkraut hab ich zwei Töpfchen eingesetzt. 
  Und das __ Hechtkraut wächst .... hab das letzte Woche als Knolle eingesetzt. Junge junge, 
__ Moderlieschen sind heute eingezogen, haben auch alle Namen bekommen, Zombie-Lisa, (Moder=Zombie, Lieschen=Lisa) haben sofort angefangen zu arbeiten und ich kam mit dem Abfischen nicht mehr hinterher. Abfischen, Filtern, Abfischen, Filtern .... nach 2000 Litern hab ich Feierabend gemacht und mich mit meinem Foto auf die Lauer gelegt. Und natürlich hab ich wieder ganz tolle Bilder für euch. 


Sonnenbaden;
      

Spannend, aber auch sehr frech dieses merkwürdige Ding im Wasser. 
      

An alle die sich mit __ Schildkröten etwas auskennen. Auf die Baumstämme im Wasser, kommt die Süße nur schlecht bis gar nicht hoch. Ist das nur ne Übungssache oder sollen/müssen wir die Stämme präparieren ... es scheint als könne sie sich nicht richtig festkrallen. An der einen Stelle hat es dann funktioniert, kurz nach dem Foto hat sie sich wieder ins Wasser gerollt.


----------



## Lyliana (17. Apr. 2015)

Schildi ist immer noch sehr neugierig und die Freundschaft zwischen ihr und unserem Hund wird immer besser.
Zum Namen: es scheint nach div. Internet Seiten ein Weibchen zu sein. Jetzt passt mein Name nicht mehr, der mir in den Sinn kam als ich ihr beim schwimmen zu sah. Dazu müsste es ja ein Junge sein, Tyrion. (Wer die Bücher von Game of Thones kennt) .... Vielleicht nenn ich sie Smily Tyrion.

Aber was wollte ich eigentlich erzählen? .... ah ja, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werden Morgen 9 Pflanzen in den Teich einziehen. __ Hechtkraut und __ Seekanne. Letzteres erst auf der Stufe, dann später in die Tiefe.

Meine andre Großbestellung lässt noch auf sich warten. 

Unsere Zombie-Lisas fühlen sich sehr wohl, sind neugierig und haben vor Hugo Angst. Alles bestens 

Wasserwerte sind auch okay. Bis auf eben halt den Algen-Wachstums-Wert
Aber an dem wird ja mit Zwangspausen gearbeitet. 

Allerdings schwamm gestern eine __ Elritze auf dem Wasser, seitlich 
Wir wissen jetzt nicht ob es noch mehr werden oder es bei dieser einen bleibt. Wenn es mehr werden zeigt sich leider dass die damalige Beratung richtig übel gelaufen ist. 

Mal abwarten.

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (18. Apr. 2015)

Es wurden dann doch etwas mehr Pflanzen heute *hüstel* 

Nachdem wir noch Sand und Steine gekauft haben, und Pflanzensichere-Ausbruch-Zäune  ... musste ich natürlich noch __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest mit nehmen. Es dauert ja leider immer noch bis meine Großlieferung kommt *tick-tack-tick-tack-tick-tack...*
Kurzum heute durften 6 __ Hechtkraut, 3 __ Seekanne (mein Mann glaubt nun dass wir einen See bekommen, weil die Teekanne den Tee macht ... so macht also die SEEkanne was?.. genau), 2 Töpfchen Hornkraut zu den bereits 2 vorhandenen und 2 Töpfchen Wasserpest. 
Das ganze kam dann nun in ein Pflanzengehege. Nicht schön aber wie immer auch sau selten. (siehe Foto)  
Links kann man seht gut erkennen, da kommt der Zaun wieder weg, sobald mir dort das Hechtkraut richtig angewachsen und gewachsen ist, sowie das ein oder andere Hornkraut und Wasserpest.
Rechts ist nur leicht zu erkennen, da wohnen derweil die drei Seekannen drinne bis sie größer sind, und dann dürfen sie in die weite Tiefe sinken .... 

Alles was kleiner ist kommt rein, und wieder raus. Alles andere muss von außen schauen und hoffentlich auch das was da so randaliert hat !!! 
Da waren meine Karpfen endlich mal brav und dann kommt ein anderer Randale-irgendwas.  
Mein Filter-Sport-Fitnesssystem musste halt dann jetzt etwas umziehen. Vorne rechts hab ich kein Platz mehr. .... 

So dann wollen wir mal hoffen das sich alles wieder einpendelt und der Besucher nicht wieder kommt oder beim Nächsten mal bitte meine Pflanzen in Ruhe lässt. 

Bis die Tage, 

Eure Mandy
*die jetzt ein Frustbierchen trinkt--Prost*


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2015)

dein mann hat recht...du weisst sicher wer die zitronen faltet?!


----------



## Lyliana (18. Apr. 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> dein mann hat recht...du weisst sicher wer die zitronen faltet?!



Der Zitronen-Walter .. aber obacht, manchmal hat er ne Brechstange dabei und schlägt dir aufs Knie, wenn er sauer ist.


----------



## Lyliana (20. Apr. 2015)

*ALLES UMSONST!!
*​Heute ist/war ein scheiß Tag, und das ist sogar noch untertrieben. Ich könnt nur noch heulen und bin gefüllt mit Wut und Hass und purer Verzweiflung ....

Ich kam von der Arbeit nach Hause und sehe in ein misserables Gesicht von meinem Mann. "Hol dir ne Tasse Kaffee, und dann setz dich..." waren seine Worte.
Dann sagte er mir, dass unser Verpächter heute morgen da war und uns mitteilte das er den Garten verkaufen wird. Er ist nur noch am Verhandeln. Der Neue Besitzer will uns aber nicht. Also, entweder wir kaufen den Garten oder .... alles war umsonst. 

Meine Gefühle drehten sich im Kreis, mir war schlecht vor Fassungslosigkeit. Wie kann man ein Stück Garten verpachten, und dann doch verkaufen. Wie asozial muss man sein in der Birne?? Sorry für diese harten Worte aber das ist nicht annähernd das was ich wirklich in mir trage. 

Wir haben uns heute mittag gleich umgehört wo wir unsere Lieblinge dann hinbringen können, falls wir nun wirklich endgültig gehen müssen. Aber genau darauf wird es raus laufen. Es war klar, dass wir irgendwann in 10 Jahren gehen müssen (vielleicht) aber nicht von heute auf morgen!!! 
Leider ist ein Privatpacht-Vertrag auch kein Mietvertrag. Einen Pächter kann man bei Neukauf auf die Straße setzen. Einen Mieter nicht. Ich könnte versuchen zu klagen, aber wozu? Um noch mehr Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen, welches ich nicht habe? Jede verdammte Blume hat mich wertvolle Cents gekostet, wertvolle liebevolle Minuten um sie einzupflanzen ..... für nichts.... 

Ich hab den verdammten Teich mit meinem Mann entschlammt, mit der Hand ohne Strom ..... ich schmeiß jeden Schlamm wieder zurück, ich verstopf dieses Abflussrohr wenn all meine Süßen aus dem Teich sind. 

Falls ich meine Bestellung bei NG an ca 21 Teichpflanzen nicht stonieren kann, werde ich sie euch dann anbieten. Ich brauche sie ja dann nicht mehr. 

Es sei denn, wir haben ein kleines bisschen Glück, und können einen Gartenbesitzer für uns gewinnen der sein Stück verpachten oder verkaufen will zu einem normalen Preis. Nicht zu einem Preis eines Autos bis hin zur Eigentumswohnung. Und sollten wir dann dort einen Teich buddeln dürfen, dann dürft ihr alle mit planen  ... Das wird ein Traum bleiben....

Warum kommen miese Menschen im Leben besser voran ??? 

Ich danke euch für eure vielen vielen Tipps, Ratschläge und moralische Unterstützung mein Projekt nicht aufzugeben. .... Doch jetzt muss ich es doch tun. 


Verzweifelte Grüße
Mandy


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

könnt ihr nicht kaufen?


----------



## Lyliana (20. Apr. 2015)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich hab keine 35 000 Euro in meiner Portokasse


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

Neue Ideen, neu durchstarten. Es hilft nix Dingen nachzutrauern, die man nicht retten kann.

Blick nach vorn, das ist Geschichte.

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Lyliana (20. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Neue Ideen, neu durchstarten. Es hilft nix Dingen nachzutrauern, die man nicht retten kann.
> 
> Blick nach vorn, das ist Geschichte.
> 
> ...



Ja, sofern vorne etwas gibt. Im Moment steht wenig in Aussicht. Der ein oder andere hört sich für uns mit um. Aber trotzdem ist die Arbeit von den letzten 2 Jahren und das Geld  einfach mal umsonst. Wir haben seinen Garten aufgeräumt, ..... mehr nicht .. und dafür noch bezahlt. 

Ich muss schauen, wo ich meine Steine, meine Pflanzen, mein Haus zwischen lagere, .... da trauer ich nicht nach, Thomas, da verzweifel ich gerade und versinke im Chaos der Arbeit.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy,
Du hast mein ehrliches Beileid . Bitte vergiss den Ärger, und vor allem das Geld... . Erinner' Dich an die schönen Stunden im Garten ! Mach' Dir keine extra Arbeit, irgendwas unbrauchbar zu machen, oder Pflanzen und Fische etc. herauszuholen.
Such' Dir lieber ein neues Refugium, und plane dort. Meist kannst Du mit dem, was Du im alten Garten gerettet hast, weniger anfangen. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du einen neuen und schönen Garten findest. Wem hilft es, einen leeren Garten zu hinterlassen? Letzten Endes nur Dir, wenn Du einen neuen Garten an der Hand hast, und genau die Pflanzen und Tiere auch aktuell brauchst.
Anderenfalls hilft die Zeit darüber hinweg (man kann sparen, hat neue Ideen , etc).


----------



## bekamax (21. Apr. 2015)

Hi Mandy,
das ist heftig. In dem Grundstück ist sicher jetzt schon so viel. Nicht nur das Haus, die Steine, die Pflanzen... auch Zeit, Energie, Träume, Wünsche...

Und vielleicht ist der Verpächter gar nicht mies, sondern unterliegt nur Sachzwängen? Lass das Grundstück in Frieden "gehen". Sicher öffnet sich sehr bald eine neue Türe, mit vielleicht einem Stück Land, das noch viel, viel besser zu euch passt, und auf dem ihr noch vieeeel mehr Möglichkeiten habt! 

Es hat alles einen Sinn, auch wenn man ich erst im Nachhinein erkennen sollte, und, es hat alles seine Eigenzeitlichkeit!

Nachtrag: Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ein Haus mit Garten mieten?????


----------



## Lyliana (21. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

Natürlich nehmen wir nur dass mit, wo wir wissen es würde sterben oder auf dem Müll landen.
Ich nehm nichts mit was dann nur aus Hass sterben muss.
Aber meine Sandsteine die wir dazu getragen haben kommen auch mit. Die haben einen persönlichen Wert.

Wir haben ein Haus, nicht für immer und nicht alleine, aber kein Garten den man als solchen nutzen kann.

Ich weiss auch dass alles einen Sinn hat. Aus jedem Augenblick
Der uns irgend berührt, werden wir wie wir sind.
Wenn wir das Glück haben einen Garten zu bekommen und dort (muss) kommt ein Teich drauf, weiss ich schon mal was ich besser machen werde.

Soll der neue glücklich werden mit dem Teichverwüster, der hat übrigens gestern Pflanzen von außen in den Teich geworfen. Den großen __ Rohrkolben. Total kaputt. Die  Spuren konnte mein Mann einer Bisamratte zu ordnen.
Sieht halt alles aus wie Sau.

Nun ja, ich sag euch wie es weiter ging

Eure
Mandy

P.s. er hat es nicht nötig den Garten zu verkaufen. Es gibt Menschen die haben alles, wollen alles und sind nicht glücklich damit und wollen mehr.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy,
ich wünsch' Dir einen neuen Garten, wo Du Deine Teichträume verwirklichen kannst! Dafür opfere ich gerne auch ein paar meiner Teichpflanzen, damit Du nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben musst, oder warten! Vergiss den Rest um den alten Garten, auch wenn es weh' tut!


----------



## Lyliana (23. Apr. 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## jule (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy,

ich bin neu hier und habe gerade mal bei deinem Beitrag auf Seite 1 angefangen zu lesen... hätte ich da das Ende des Threads gekannt, hätte ich es wohl nicht gemacht 

Ich möchte einfach nur sagen, dass ich dir alles Gute auf der Suche nach einem neuen Garten wünsche! Es gibt Aushänge in Supermärkten, die Kleinanzeigen und das Internet - die Möglichkeiten sind ja wirklich groß. Erzähle jedem was du suchst, dann wird es auch kommen. Klar ist es von der Region abhängig, hier im Stadtgebiet suchen so viele, da ist es nicht leicht (und wenn dann nur mit gaaanz viel Geld) drum drücke ich ganz fest die Daumen und hoffe ihr findet was Schönes, etwas das euch richtig glücklich macht - auf Dauer!!! Auch wir haben einen Teich (mit dem Haus gekauft) der sicher nicht "ideal" ist, ich habe seit September auch viel Zeit, Liebe und Geld rein gesteckt und ich kann deine Enttäuschung und Verzweiflung gut nachempfinden.

viel Erfolg und liebe Grüße

Jule

P.S. eigentlich wollte ich mal ein paar Tage "nur lesen" - dieser Beitrag musste aber jetzt sein ;o)


----------



## Lyliana (23. Apr. 2015)

Viele Dank auch dir Jule.

Dem beiß Verpächter ist wohl der Käufer abgesprungen, denn auf einmal müssen wir uns nicht mehr ab hetzen.

Aber wir haben ja uns schon schon umgehört und vielleicht auch ein Paradies in Aussicht. Wenn alles so läuft wie wir gerechnet und geplant haben, dann wäre es auch für immer ohne WENN und ABER !!
Wir geben für uns große Opfer, die Frage ist nur, ob unser Opfer für die Besitzer groß genug ist.
In Ca. Einer Woche wissen wir mehr.

Bei NG hab ich angefragt, konnte meine Bestellung auf Eis legen an. Sehr sehr gut!!

Ich hab noch einige Termine, um alles abzuklären und auf kleine Wunder zu hoffen. Hoffe kann dann im Mai freudige Nachrichten bringen.

Liebe, hoffnungsvolle Grüße

Mandy


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Apr. 2015)

Ich drücke dir fest die Daumen, dass das was wird

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2015)

Mandy, 
ich hoffe für Dich, daß alles positiv endet . 
Euer Verpächter kann Euch ja nicht von heute auf morgen vom Grundstück jagen . 
Atme einfach mal tief durch, und bedenke : Alles Negative birgt auch irgendwo etwas Positives in sich .


----------



## Tanny (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 
ich habe eben erst die traurige Botschaft gelesen 

(war leider "out of order" ) und war völlig geschockt. 

Es tut mir so leid für Euch!

Umso mehr freute es mich, als ich i letzten Beitrag von Dir schon wieder 
Hoffnung lesen konnte!

Ich drücke Euch ganz doll die Daumen, dass das, was Ihr da an der Hand habt, klappt. 
...und schön, dass der andere Interessent auch noch abgesprungen ist 

....vielleicht könnt Ihr so erst das neue Objekt in trockene Tücher packen und ganz gemütlich 
Eure Lieblinge und alles, was Ihr mitnehmen wollt umziehen, bevor Ihr dem Verpächter 
dann die sofortige Kündigung präsentiert......

Viel, viel Erfolg bei der Sache 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (23. Apr. 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank, 

Ihr seid einfach die Besten.!!!

Von heute auf morgen kann der Verpächter und nicht raus setzen, drei Monate Kündigungsfrist. Aber es drehte sich ums Prinzip, ich verkaufe nicht also verpachte ich, ....... Oh da wedelt einer mit GELD - hächel hächel -

Wir haben halt geplant auf zehn Jahre nicht auf 1 1/2.

Aber jetzt haben wir etwas Luft, und dass ist gut. So muss ich weder Pflanzen noch Tiere noch Naturwichtel noch uns, stressen.

Jetzt fehlt nur der Geld-Regen 
Aber an der Lösung wird gearbeitet.

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Kraft


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2015)

Hi Mandy,

Es  geht weiter und es gilt dass allerbeste daraus zu machen.
Ich selbst hab seeehr viel verloren, aaaaber meine Tochter und einen Strebergarten direkt am Badestrand. 
Neu suchen, neue Ideen finden und loslassen von Dingen die Geschichte sind oder werden. (Sch... schwerer Schritt...) 
Muß aber sein. 

Liebe Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Wir haben halt geplant auf zehn Jahre nicht auf 1 1/2.



Habt Ihr die 10 Jahre denn schriftlich ? Dann kann er docj gar nicht kündigen, oder ?


----------



## Lyliana (24. Apr. 2015)

Doch kann er. Ein Pachtvertrag ist ein lockerer Mietvertrag. Er kann nur nicht von heute auf morgen, drei Monate Kündigungsfrist. 

Weißt du Thomas ich weiß richtig gut wie das ist im Leben mit dem auf ab, und wie oft die Menschen auf dich eintreten, nur manchmal hat keine Lust drauf die Schnauze voll diesem auf ab.
Und wenn du gerade mitten drin streckst, kannst es nicht einfach hinten hin legen.

Wenn die Sache rum ist, hoffentlich ja positiv, dann zeug ich ihm mein Hinterteil und lache laut


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2015)

Mandy!
Schau Dir das mal an:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/003-jpg.129985/
So meinte ich das mit der Bepflanzung bei Dir!Ich dachte einst Dein Teich besteht "nur" aus steile Wände, eine Stange durch all diese Körbe gesteckt und eventuell mit  einem Galgen in der Mitte gehalten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Apr. 2015)

Neue Ideen finden, die besser sind als die Alten. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob 


Lyliana schrieb:


> Doch kann er. Ein Pachtvertrag ist ein lockerer Mietvertrag. Er kann nur nicht von heute auf morgen, drei Monate Kündigungsfrist.
> 
> Weißt du Thomas ich weiß richtig gut wie das ist....
> Wenn die Sache rum ist, hoffentlich ja positiv, dann zeug ich ihm mein Hinterteil und lache laut


Frage ist ja, ob er sich bestraft fühlt dadurch


----------



## Lyliana (24. Apr. 2015)

Ron, das ist eine gute Idee! Falls ich an diesem Teich noch mal pflanze, ich den Kampf gegen den Vandalismus von der Ratte oder was auch immer gewonnen habe, dann werd ich das mal versuchen.

Thomas, ich hoffe doch! Aber solche Menschen haben keine Schuldgefühle oder Reue. Egal.

Schildkröte ist zauberhaft. Hab heute den Teich abgefischt, filtern hab ich erstmal eingestellt, da kam sie ans Netz geschwommen direkt auf mich zu und ich schwöre sie sagte “he Futterfrau, ich hab Hunger und die anderen Monster auch“ also Futter reingeworfen und seelenruhig aß sie direkt vor mir im Wasser. Super süß!!!

Heute hat sich leider entschieden, dass wir den Garten nicht direkt kaufen können. Blöde Banken.
Jetzt hoffen wir auf unsere Vorschläge für einen Mietkauf.
Dazu müssen wir aber ne ganze Woche warten und bangen.

Hab mich aber schon dabei erwischt das ich plane und im Kopf arbeite wie ich meinen neuen Teich bauen und gestalten könnte.... Oh man Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Apr. 2015)

Uns Erich hat schon immer gesagt: Vorwärts immer rückwärts nimmer. Sein Plan ist nicht aufgegangen irgendwie???

Trennen, Durchstarten, Poppi zeigen, aber nur uns


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Apr. 2015)

... Ihr versucht eine Finanzierung auf biegen  und brechen zu machen. Macht es nicht! Ihr lebt entspannter.

So Exklusiv ist das Grundstück hinter der Panzersperre nicht, dass man all in gehen sollte.

Denkt und sucht neu und genau so, wie es zu Eurem Leben passt.

Vorwärts immer rückwärts nimmer... wir haben mit solch coolen Sprüchen gelebt. An diesem ist etwas wahres dran, Trotz fehlender Umsetzung.


----------



## Lyliana (25. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ... Ihr versucht eine Finanzierung auf biegen  und brechen zu machen. Macht es nicht! Ihr lebt entspannter.


Nicht auf biegen und brechen. Ich kann viele Dinge nicht, ich brauch bei vielen Dingen Hilfe, aber eins kann ich - mit der blödesten Erfindung (Geld) umgehen.
Ich kann mich nicht reich machen aber aus dem bisschen was ich habe meine Familie glücklich machen.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> So Exklusiv ist das Grundstück hinter der Panzersperre nicht,



Nein du hast recht, es ist nicht exklusiv .... Es ist ein Traum - perfekt - für uns. Wir liebäugeln vom ersten Tag an, mit diesem Grundstück.

Weißt du Thomas, Land ist für uns unbezahlbar. Es ist das wertvollste was ein Mensch haben kann. 
Ich würde alles aufgeben, und mir im Wald eine Lichtung suchen um dort zu leben. Dass darf man aber nicht. Aber so verstehst du vielleicht wird wertvoll mir Land/Natur/Leben ist.

Wir fahren nicht in Urlaub, weil das für uns keine Erholung ist. Es ist Stress und umgerechnet viel zu teuer - für ein paar Tage ..... Was?
Also kann ich mir dieses Geld umrechnen und in den Garten investieren. Dass ist für mich wertvoller Urlaub, Erholung entspannte wertvolle  Zeit mit meiner Familie.

Und vergiss nicht, es ist kein Schrebergarten ..... Es ist Land - Garten ..... Und wir reden hier von knapp 3000qm. Die ich noch nutzen könnte wenn ich alt bin. 



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> .
> 
> Denkt und sucht neu und genau so, wie es zu Eurem Leben passt.


Genau dass tut es. Glaub es mir. Und ich weiss was ich zu opfern bereit bin. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lyliana (25. Apr. 2015)

Achso, Thomas, es ist nicht dass Grundstück wo wir aktuell gerade nutzen. Ja rede von etwas neuem.


----------



## rollikoi (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy,

muss mich nun auch mal äußern. Verfolge den Thread schon von Anfang an.
Finde es toll wie du dich einsetzt für ein Stück Land.
Aber es stimmt, richtige Erholung (von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute) findet man nur im eigenen Garten.
Kämpfe weiter für dein Ziel es lohnt sich ganz  sicher.

LG Bernd


----------



## lotta (25. Apr. 2015)

Hey Mandy,
ich habe hier auch weiter mitgelesen.
Mir tut die Entwicklung Eures momentanen Gartens(besonders wegen Eurer Gedanken und Mühen am und um den Teich) sehr leid.
Allerdings würde ich den Besitzer nicht derart verteufeln, 
es ist nun mal sein Eigentum und sein gutes Recht, im Rahmen der Kündigungsfrist,
damit zu machen was er will und was für ihn sinnvoll oder auch rentabel erscheint.
Er tut das bestimmt ausschließlich in seinem Interesse 
und nicht um Euch zu ärgern oder gar zu verletzen.

Ich hoffe für Dich und Deine beiden Liebsten, 
dass Ihr ein geeignetes Grundstück findet und finanzieren könnt, 
um darauf glücklich Eure Freizeit zu genießen, ohne Angst, 
aus Eurem Garten Eden jemals wieder vertrieben zu werden.

Gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf und bleibt an Eurem Teichplan.
Vielleicht war der momentane Garten eine gute Übung um zu lernen,
was am nächsten Teich besser von Anfang an verwirklicht werden könnte/sollte.
Viel Glück und ein "fettes" *Daumendrück*
Grüße Bine


----------



## Lyliana (25. Apr. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf und bleibt an Eurem Teichplan.
> Vielleicht war der momentane Garten eine gute Übung um zu lernen,
> was am nächsten Teich besser von Anfang an verwirklicht werden könnte/sollte.
> Viel Glück und ein "fettes" *Daumendrück*
> Grüße Bine



Du glaubst es nicht Bine, aber genau das hab ich schon im Kopf, " Was die Mandy besser machen könnte"
Ich erwisch mich immer wieder dabei, wie ich das Sumpfgebiet gestalten kann, wie ich meine Pumpen anschließe, wie wir Fischbereich und Schwimmzone/Abkühlzone integrieren .... meine Randzonen, Hund und Kind gerecht. Wie der neue Bachlauf aussehen soll, wie ich das mit den Filtern (Natur!) hinbiege und und und Für Smily Tyrion (Schildi) soll es ja auch schon werden, denn ich denke ich werde sie/ihn mit nehmen. Ich kann sie nicht zurück lassen, sie kommt ja schon zu mir. 

Wohl ist, nein war da mal ein relativ großer Teich drauf. Den haben sie aber mit der Zeit zu geschüttet, weil sie keine Zeit und Kraft mehr dafür hatten. Sollte es klappen, werden wir das Loch mal ausheben, den Grund anschauen ob Beton oder anderst und dann weiter planen. Und so wie ich vermute (was von der Bodenstruktur zu erkennen ist) erstmal vergrößern  ... Was wohl auch super ist, ich müsste nicht auf meine Frischwasser Zufuhr verzichten, denn wohl kann man mit dem einen Brunnen den Teich speisen. Das fände ich ja super, weil das hab ich von euch schon gelernt, das stete Frischwasser Zufuhr ein Ideal sein kann 

Diese Woche wird so laaaaaaang sein .... werden...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, Mandy,
wenn man das alles so mitverfolgt, ihr seid ja wahre "Pioniere"! Euch kann man irgendwo im Urwald aussetzen, ihr macht mit Sicherheit ein schönes Fleckchen Erde draus! Laßt euch nicht unterkriegen, ich drück' euch die Daumen. like
Frei nach meinem Wahlspruch: von " Nichts ist nichts". 
Viel Glück
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Apr. 2015)

Hmm,
ich finde Urwald ist ein schönes Fleckchen Erde.
Aus einem zubetonierten Hinterhof ein schönes Fleckchen Erde machen, das geht sicherlich (wobei Schönheit ja immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt).
Aber hier würde Mandy plus Crew sicherlich auch vorzügliche Arbeit abliefern .

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Japp ein Urwald ist von ganz alleine schön.
Mir persönlich gefallen auch nicht die übersichtlich schönen Gärten. Alles steht in Reih und Glied und seinen festen Platz.
Ich mag __ Wildblumen. Und optisch darf es auch gern wilder aussehen. Klar schon “aufgeräumt“ aber dort darf Natur  schon gern wachsen wo und wie sie möchte.
Ich mag auch sehr gerne Nutzpflanzen.
Oder Gehölze aus denen man Amulette machen kann 

Mit Steingärten kann ich nichts anfangen. Hübsch anzusehen, wie eben auch die super gepflegten Gärten, aber nichts für mich persönlich.

Aber genau, hübsch - liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Und dass ist ja auch ganz gut so.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Apr. 2015)

Hi,
Naja, vielleicht hätte ich statt Urwald lieber Wüste schreiben sollen. Wußte nicht, daß ihr alles so auf die Goldwaage legt, war ja nur ein Beispiel.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Apr. 2015)

Tschuldige Goldkäferchen,

so war das natürlich nicht gemeint.
Ich wollte Mandy ein wenig aufmuntern.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Apr. 2015)

Hi,
ist schon ok


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich wusste wie du es meinst, 

Danke dafür


----------



## Lyliana (27. Apr. 2015)

Die Woche war heute morgen schnell vorbei.

Ich war heute morgen auf der Arbeit, da klingelte mein Telefon.
Termin hat sich erledigt, Anzahlung+ Mietkauf sind nicht mehr von Interesse.
Utopische Preise wurden in die Leitung gesprochen.
Fazit; es hat sich erledigt.

Manchmal frage ich mich wo diese Menschen diese Preise hernehmen.
Und dass Geld egal welchen Alters, oft einen sehr starken Sinneswandel hervor ruft.
Ich möchte bitte niemals in meinem Leben so besessen von Geld sein.

Nun denn, dabei hab ich so einen schönen Teich im Kopf gehabt.

Jetzt muss ich meinen Mann erstmal wieder aufbauen, und dann muss der Teichvandale ausziehen.
Und dann geht dass Projekt Betonteich weiter.
Dass Mistvieh reist mir alle erreichbaren Pflanzen raus. So wird das  nichts mit dem Super-Teich

Ich wünsche euch ne super tolle Woche

Mandy


----------



## juerg_we (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo mandy,
so sind manche menschen halt,immer schön die dollarzeichen in den augen.
aber trozdem nie sein ziehl aufgeben,wünsche dir trozdem noch viel glück.
grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## Lyliana (27. Apr. 2015)

Aufgeben ? ? Kenn ich nicht.


----------



## laolamia (27. Apr. 2015)

vielleicht pokert er nur?
wuensch dir jedenfalls glueck


----------



## Lyliana (27. Apr. 2015)

Er war richtig unfreundlich, abweisend.
Er wollte nicht verkaufen.
Generell nicht, an uns nicht, - dass weiss ich nicht.

Ärgerlich, aber egal.


----------



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 
 das tut mir leid für Euch. 

Aber wer weiss, wofür das gut war......vielleicht wartet irgendwo noch etwas viel passenderes 
auf EUch 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (27. Apr. 2015)

Ja, alles hat einen Sinn


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2015)

Och Mööönsch, Mandy
läuft aber auch alles doof bei Euch zur Zeit.
Dickes Daumendrücken von mir, kann nur besser werden .


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ja, alles hat einen Sinn


Des stimmt!

Also, neu denken, neu machen und irgendwann am Ziel ankommen. Das Leben geht manchmal komische Wege und uns Erichs Ideen sind auch nicht aufgegangen . Drum ist es wichtig neue Wege zu Suchen, wenn der A- Plan nicht aufgeht. 
Plan A fallen lassen und den B-Plan umsetzen.

Ziel ist: Ich zitere uns Erich: Vorwärts immer Rückwärts nimmer.
Die Nummer ist zwar grundsätzlich schief gegangen, aber ein cooler Spruch ist übrig geblieben...


----------



## laolamia (28. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ziel ist: Ich zitere uns Erich: Vorwärts immer Rückwärts nimmer.
> Die Nummer ist zwar grundsätzlich schief gegangen, aber ein cooler Spruch ist übrig geblieben...



diesen quatsch zitierst du seit kurzem oefter.... die nummer war mist und der spruch ist es auch!
nur ein idiot geht immer mit dem kopf durch die wand, manchmal muss man(n) auch einen schritt zurueck um 2 schritte vorran zu kommen.
das zeigt die geschichte, das zeigt das leben!

ich bin auch in dem staat gross geworden, es war nicht alles schlecht aber vieles!

auch wenn sie den garten verlieren, es schmerzt...der kopf weiss oft das es weiter geht aber trotztdem sitzt der schmerz tief...und das ist auch gut so sonst wuerde es keine werte mehr geben...und damit meine ich nichts materielles 

ich halte es lieber mit dem spruechlein das die kleinen madchen sich frueher in ihr album geschrieben haben "
Wenn du glaubst es geht nicht mehr
kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her."

kopf hoch, arsch zusammen und auf gehts


----------



## blackbird (28. Apr. 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> diesen quatsch zitierst du seit kurzem oefter.... die nummer war mist und der spruch ist es auch!



Dafür ein Danke!
Sowas Ähnliches lag mir auch auf der Zunge, ...

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Apr. 2015)

Hatte die Tage einen Stapel alte Zeitungen mit noch lustigere Sprüche gefunden und gelesen, die das Papier nicht wert sind auf dem sie gedruckt wurden. 

Dieser ist der einzige mit halbwegs Sinn und sollte nur sagen: Kopf hoch und weiter geht's. 

Es ist einfach witzig zu lesen, was uns versucht wurde als Warheit zu verkaufen.


----------



## Plätscher (28. Apr. 2015)

Vorsicht vor Menschen die einen Schritt zurück machen, sie könnten Anlauf nehmen wollen.


----------



## Lyliana (1. Mai 2015)

Diese Woche.. war ... mal so richdich .... bescheiden.... 

Angefangen hat es ja mit 
*Montag* dem negativen Anruf . PUNKT
Gut... alles hat ja seinen Grund....
*Dienstag *hatten wir dann sehr netten Besuch... Nein nett, darf ich nicht sagen, denn Nett is die kleine Schwester von Schei..e ... 
... Noch mal..
*Dienstag *hatten wir dann Besuch. Es war total lustig, locker  und der Kaffee schmeckte mal gar nicht aber Kuchen und Stückchen fahren sau lecker. 
*Mittwoch* war dann mal so richtig schei.... zum ... Ich von der Arbeit heim, konnte nicht auf meinen Parkplatz vor dem Haus, weil ein Affe meinte er müsse unser Grundstück zustellen in einer "Nicht-Parken-Zone" ich erstmal .. STINKESAUER
Auto dann vor der Garage von Schwiegermama abgestellt... brauch erstmal nen Kaffee.
Rein ins Haus, Hund begrüßt  dann mein Mann.  Rumgemeckert wegen dem tollen Autofahrerparker .... Und jetzt erstmal lecker schmecker Kaffee(der besser schmeckte ... diese Automaten verwohnen einen ja schon.)
Raus auf die Straße, Idioten Auto steht immer noch, also mein Auto auf die andere Straßenseite abgestellt INNERHALB einer erlaubten Parkbucht. 
Dann Hund, Mandy und Mann ins andere Auto,  ab zum Garten fahren... PUSTEKUCHEN!!!!
Wir fahren ein Stück rückwärts, stehen vor dem falsch geparkten Auto, noch auf dem Bürgersteig und warten bis alle Autos durch sind, dass wir rauskönnen. Tja ... soweit kamen wir dann leider nicht. Denn es knallte ein Auto auf das falsch parkende Auto und schob es uns gepflegt in den Hintern und hat unser Auto noch mal ganze 40cm rumgeschoben. 
Ich erstmal Schock, Hund erstmal Schock (die hat eh Angst vorm Autofahren) Körperkontrolle durchgeführt.... PUH alle Knochen noch heile raus aus dem Auto, das wars dann mit Garten.
Gut es ist niemandem was passiert. Das auffahrende Auto ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich toddal am Arsc...der falsch Parker BMW hat jetzt ein zwei Schönheitsfehler (näheres nicht bekannt) und unser Auto, sichtlich Kratzer am Po und wird gecheckt.
Menschen ist nichts passiert. .... PUH!!! .... 
Mein Schädelsaußen war am nächsten Tag auch weg. Pälzer Dickkopp 

So und gestern..... Donnerstag .... vermutlich müssen wir unseren Garten nicht hergeben. Aber dazu schreib ich euch, sobald ich was genaues hab. Es sieht mal sehr sehr sehr positiv aus. 

Bis die Tage, 

Mandy


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2015)

....na, das klingt definitiv danach, dass Du über Langeweile nicht klagen kannst 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Mai 2015)

Schön geschrieben 
Bekomms Dein Auto für lau durchgecheckt.... wichtig ist ja. das die Kaffeemaschine bei den Schwiegers noch lebt und sonst keiner zu wirklichem Schaden gekommen ist. 

Ein kratzer am Po... Armer Po...


----------



## Lyliana (1. Mai 2015)

Nä .. Langeweile hab ich nicht. 

Nee keiner hat nen Schaden... okay ja ich doch schon, aber der war ja vorher schon da. Also nichts Neues


----------



## misudapi (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mandy, 
trink noch mal ein Kaffee. Der beruhigt/tröstet mich auch immer.
Nach den ganzen Mist bei dir kann es nur noch besser werden( ich hoffe es!!!!!)
Gruß Susanne


----------



## maarkus (2. Mai 2015)

Wo im schönen Landau liegt der Garten eingelich in etwa?


----------



## Lyliana (2. Mai 2015)

Nicht Landau, 
nähe Herxheim .. da wo die Panzer nit hinkommen


----------



## Lyliana (5. Mai 2015)

So. Jetzt is  mein Auto auch kaputt.
Ich kündige bald. Mal sehen wo ich unterschrieben hab, dass ich 2015 allen Mist hab. ...... egal

Dafür hab ich heute was ganz besonderes aufgenommen 

Hier für euch ..... So süß!


----------



## jule (6. Mai 2015)

Mensch Mandy... wenns ein Mal läuft...  

Ich hatte 2000 und 2013 so Jahre... aber es wird dann hoffentlich ganz schnell wieder besser *daumendrück*

Das mit dem Garten liest sich doch ganz gut, bin gespannt, was du zu berichten hast


----------



## Lyliana (7. Mai 2015)

Joar wenn´s mal läuft, dann richtig. 
Da veräppelt mich sogar mein eigenes Auto.

Erst dachten wir, Batterie. Dann lies sich das Auto aber nicht mehr überbrücken. Tja shit. Nichts hat geholfen, also doch etwas anderes. Doppel Shit.
Da ich nen Automatik fahre, is das ja jetzt mit dem Abschleppen nicht ganz sooooo einfach. Also Werkstatt angerufen. Die kamen dann.... 
Haben geschaut, gerätselt... Batterie ausgetauscht.... und siehe da ... DAS AUTO LÄUFT! ... 

Wollt mich veräppeln der Kleine. .... Nun gut, einerseits TOP "Nur" die Batterie (nach knapp 10 Jahren darf die auch mal kaputt gehen) ... andererseits. DIE WIRD VERDAMMT TEUER WERDEN!!!! 

EGAL!!!  ich kanns eh net ändern.

So ... meine BLUMEN sind da von NG
   so waren sie verpackt
  sogar teils mit Wasser für die Pflanzen ohne Erde. 
Beide Daumen hoch!! So toll verpackte Wasserpflanzen hab ich noch nie bekommen. 

Da sie noch nicht in den großen Teich einziehen durften. Sie müssen erstmal wachsen und ich muss sie beobachten bevor meine Babys sie fressen und ausbuddeln. 
Mittlerweile herrscht glaub Teamarbeit im Teich. Die Karpfen buddeln aus und Schildi frisst. .... Frisst eh alles. Nur nicht die Pflanzen die von außen nach innen wachsen, __ Bachbunge, __ Brunnenkresse usw. Alles Schildileckerlies, nicht für Tyrion Smily. .... 
Nun gut, also wie gesagt, die Pflanzen wurden dann erstmal in einem winzigen mini Becken // Kübel versenkt.
   Nicht schön aber selten. 

So mal sehen. Das Wasser ist mit Regenwasser und Teichwasser gemischt. Also im Grunde auch das was nachher auch im Teich ist. 

Dachte alle paar Tage mach ich bissi Wasserwechsel? Rein in Teich und raus ausm Teich? Sinnvoll? Oder kann ich mir das auch sparen?

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (8. Mai 2015)

So delle, ... das Planen geht mal weiter.

Wir waren vorhin am Überlegen, da wir ja noch die Schmuddelecke bearbeiten müssen (wir bleiben dann wohl doch noch etwas in dem Garten, genaueres hat sich aber noch nicht ergeben) ob wir da einen Pflanzenfilter einbauen sollten/wollen/würden täten...

Eigentlich wollen wir das auch auf jedenfall, die Frage ist nur, ob so wie wir es geplant haben auch SINN macht. Und deshalb brauch ich euch 

Also es geht um diesen Teil // Bereich
 
da sumpft mir ja eh alles immer zu und ist bis auf die ganz ganz heißen Tage matschig.

Wir würden da den Boden ausheben, und dort einen BioFilter bzw Pflanzzone reinbauen. Auf der einen Seite wird das Wasser vom Teich reingepumpt auf der anderen Seite in den Bachlauf hoch und somit wieder zurück in den Teich.
Ich muss mit Pumpen arbeiten, weil ich keine Lust habe ohne Strom den Beton zu zerhauen. Außerdem wollen wir den Teich ja nicht kaputt machen sondern verschönern.

Das ganze würde sollte dann eigentlich so ausssehen:
   

Macht das Sinn?
Ich denke doch auf jedenfall oder? Da ich ja im Teich selbst kaum bis eigentlich gar keine wirklichen Pflanzzonen habe.
Das gelbe Fragezeichen soll andeuten, dass wir noch am rätseln sind, wir den Übergang mit diesem Betonrand einbauen oder eigentlich auch gar nicht beachten brauchen ???

Wie tief sollte die tiefste Stelle der Zone werden? Ich dachte so um die max 40cm? Oder ist das schon zuviel? Nach hinten (bzw oben hin zum Hang) immer flacher werdend.

Reich meine Solarpumpe die 800 Liter in der Stunde schafft  je für EINGANG und AUSGANG? Oder ist das dann zu schnell????

Ich hoffe man kann auf meinen Bildern was erkennen.....


Liebe Grüße
Mandy


P.S. Das eingekreiste A auf dem gemalten Bild ist mein Abflussrohr


----------



## Lyliana (9. Mai 2015)

Heute beim Füttern meiner Babys.
Ich hab ungefähr so  geschaut.

  
Das ist doch kein Zufall mehr....
  da war die/der Neue sehr mutig.

Tja scheint ja doch ein recht geiler Teich zu sein.


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo!


Lyliana schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn?
> Ich denke doch auf jedenfall oder?


Nicht direkt, wenn Du alles auf 40 cm machen kannst dann mach es.Bei 20 cm unter der Wasserkannte machst Du auf zwei Seiten eine Auflage für Bretter(__ Douglasie oder Bretter anbrennen,verkohlen hält ewig, siehe Venedig, die ganze Stadt ist auf verkohlten Holzstämmen gebaut) über dem Holz eine Gase legen, dann Steine, dann Substrat und etwas Kies oben drauf. Der Kies verhindert das aufschwämmen und die Gase verhindert das absacken vom Substrat.
Auch bei einen Pflanzfilter/Klärteich sollte von unten angeströmt werden, also unter den Brettern einleiten.
Auf der anderen Seite sollte Deine Pumpe in einen Pflanzkorb stehen, so verhindert man eine eventuelle Dreckaufnahme.
Diese ganze Sache funktioniert auch mit Unterdruck, dann brauchst Du nur eine Pumpe, die das Wasser in den Bachlauf pumpt. Den Schlauch/Rohrdurchmesser der Einleitung musst Du anpassen, bei zu wenig Querschnitt saugt die Pumpe den Klärteich leer.

Viel Spaß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (9. Mai 2015)

@samorai .. also Ron .. du bist mein Held. Ich war so am Überlegen und planen und rum schieben im Kopf, das ich an die Unterdruck Sache nicht mehr im geringsten gedacht hab. Manchmal erkennt man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.   mind. 80Euro gespart für ne dritte Pumpe

Wie stopp ich am Sinnvollsten den ZULAUF wenn die Pumpe still steht? Oder macht es dann nichts, wenn das Klärbecken dann über den Betonrand in den Teich läuft? Sollte ja dann nur das Oberflächenwasser sein. Und direkt am Betonrand wäre ja auch die tiefste Stelle.  Da dürfte ja dann wenn ich im Klärbereich "Hochwasser" bekäme das ja nur leicht in den Teich zurück fließen ... oder? 
Geht ja dann über die gesamte Länge des Beckens. ... Versteht man wie ich das meine?

Weil wenn es so gehen würde, wäre der Filter nicht sonnenabhängig und würde sogar 24Std/Tag funktionieren. Und ich müsste mir keine Gedanken machen wie ich den Unterdruck Stoppen und Starten kann ... relativ leicht zugängig

Oder?


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2015)

Es passiert gar nichts, wenn das Zulauf-Rohr/Schlauch unter Wasser steht und die Pumpe wegen Energiemangel abschaltet.Die Viskosität des Wassers verhindert es.
Ein 40 ziger HT-Rohr mit einen 90 Grad Bogen unter die Bretter mit ein bauen, zur Absaugung des angesammelten Schmodder, dann Gartenschlauch mit Wasser füllen, eine Seite in das Rohr ein stecken andere Seite frei geben Gefällegrundstück, also tiefer legen. Ist das selbe Prinzip.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (10. Mai 2015)

Als ich dein Satz eben gelesen hab dachte ich  peinlich.
Logo läuft nichts über, wenn der Wasserspiegel ..... 

Aber, dass mit dem Rohr check ich nicht ganz.
Ich verlege ein Rohr auf die gesamte Länge mit einem 90Grad Winkel?
Ich verlege “nur“ ein Stück Rohr weil ich theoretisch nur den Winkel brauch?
Und bei dem Rest, der Praxis, bin ich ganz überfordert.
Sorry.

Mandy


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2015)

Ne, einfach senkrecht; durch den ganzen Aufbau, wie ein* L.*
Man kann es bei der Absaugung drehen,wirbelt den Dreck somit auf und vergrößert den Einzugs-Bereich, jedenfalls ein wenig.
Der mit Wasser verfüllte Schlauch zum absaugen wird dann lose oben reingesteckt. Das andere Ende vom Schlauch sollte tiefer liegen, wird dann das Wasser im Schlauch frei gegeben, zieht es Dir den Dreck mit raus (Unterdruck).

Ron!


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2015)

Was Ron beschrieben hat, kannst dir so vorstellen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Lyliana (10. Mai 2015)

Okay, das hab ich jetzt verstanden.... DANKE

Also, dann sollte das Ganze dann ungefähr so aussehen? Ja?
  

Und von Oben... Die Bretter, haben zueinander nen Abstand? Deshalb die Gase drüber? Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?
Weil ein geschlossener Holzboden wäre ja fast unlogisch, wenn das Wasser von unten nach oben strömen sollte. 
Oder hab ich da auch noch etwas falsch verstanden?
  

Verzeiht bitte wenn ich da noch bissi hinten an hänge. 

Mandy


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2015)

Nein Mandy, alles richtig verstanden!
Deine Sucht zum klaren Wasser ist ja schier unerschöpflich,  ......große Hochachtunglike!!!!

@Digicat .....Danke für Deine Bereicherung......habe nicht im Traum gedacht das es für so etwas Formeln gibt!! ....Ist ja irre!!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (10. Mai 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Nein Mandy, alles richtig verstanden!
> Deine Sucht zum klaren Wasser ist ja schier unerschöpflich,  ......große Hochachtunglike!!!!



Nun ich muss ja gestehen, das ich vor zwei Jahren nicht im Traum daran gedacht habe ohne Strom und ohne Technik diesen Teich so dermaßen klar zu bekommen wie er überhaupt gerade mal jetzt ist.
Ich meine er ist nicht "klar" aber im Vergleich doch sehr klar. Und wenn es ja /derweil/ so ausschaut, dass wir den Teich behalten dann will ich doch, dass meine Babys es noch besser haben. Und .. ja ich gestehe, es macht riesen Spass beim Zusehen wenn ich auch noch bis fast auf den Grund schauen kann. Ich wusste gar nicht das Fische so Clowns sein können.

Und, da ich ja immer noch Probleme mit dem lang zeitigen Erhalt meiner Pflanzen habe (und jetzt auch noch __ Schildkröten dazu kamen und ich wirklich nicht glaube das sie nun freiwillig gehen) muss das Ganze ja nun ausarten 

Außerdem machts ja Spass, das Werkeln




EDIT:
Wenn die Pflanzenfilterzone überwiegend im Schatten liegt, ist das dann arg schlimm?
Wäre nur morgens und der frühe Vormittag Sonne dort. Dann kommt keine Sonne mehr dahin. 
Für die Wassertemperatur wäre das ja fast von Vorteil oder? So wirds im Sommer nicht zu sehr erwärmt.


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich bin voll Deiner Ansicht, es ist auch für mich immer wieder ein kleines Erlebnis in den Teich zu schauen,es entspannt nicht nur nach der Arbeit, eigentlich immer.
Es ist für mich ein wunderbares Hobby, auch wenn es Rückschläge gibt.
Meine bessere Hälfte sagt sogar; .....wofür brauchen wir Urlaub (Verreisen) , alles was wir als Ausgleich brauchen haben wir doch schon.
Und welches Hotel bietet Dir zB; Frühstück mit Teichblick!  :....sehr,sehr wenige.

Wenn Du fertig bist, lass doch mal (wie sagst Du immer) den Foto sprechen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mandy,
eine Pflanzenzone im leichten Schatten wird unglaublich grün werden, und die Pflanzen sehr groß. Ich stelle nicht nur bei mir fest, dass in der Sonne weniger starkes Wachstum ist (viele der Pflanzen bleiben da einfach kleiner). Das sollt schon mal ein gutes Zeichen sein. Mein Teich ist auch recht gut beschattet durch den künstlichen kleinen Wall gegen Osten und Süden.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich schliesse mich Rolf an, mein Pflanzenfilterteich liegt ab spätem Vormittag im Schatten, hat am frühen Nachmittag noch einige sonnige Minuten, aber dann ist definitiv Hausschatten. Und da wachsen Monsterminzen drin....also das kann nur gut werden bei Deinem!
lg ina


----------



## Lyliana (11. Mai 2015)

Ron, deine bessere Hälfte hat völlig recht. Bei manchen Dingen die man sich zu Hause erarbeitet, muss man nicht in Verreisen. 
Für uns, ist unser Garten auch wie Urlaub. 

Ina und Rolf, dann kann ich ja nur hoffen das alles prima gedeiht. 


So heute habe ich mal gemessen was ich mindestens zur Verfügung habe.
   Also wie gesagt um diesen Bereich dreht es sich.

Eine Länge von ca 2,60m  Viel Länger kann ich nicht gehen, da ja unser Abflussrohr da ja auch noch lang läuft. macht aber nichts, so hab ich immer noch im vorderen Teil eine sog, Trittfläche. Komm ich jederzeit sehr gut an den Abfluss im Teich. Darf mir ja jetzt nichts zu bauen.
Breite hab ich mind. einen Meter. Plus etwas mehr, denn so kann ich locker leicht den Hang mit einbauen. Logisch abgesichert das mir nichts in die Pflanzzone rein läuft/rutscht aber optisch muss ich es ja nicht abhaken. 
Muss bei meiner Mama mal noch heimlich ein paar Sandsteine ... öhm... ja... ernten. 
 

  hier liegt der Zollstock bei nem Meter Breite, da geht locker noch was. und der Bambusstecken, vom Rand aus liegt er über den Kiesel, zeigt den Verlauf des Abflussrohres. Also "erst" ab da kann ich dann richtig buddeln.

Leider muss ich jetzt warten bis nächsten Monat .....  .... Die Folie will ja auch bezahlt werden ... immer will jeder Geld 

Aber es juckt schon dolle in den Fingern ....


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2015)

So jetzt hab ich am Samstag den Filter VLFXGJ893 abgebaut (dieser Filter-Vliessack), weil ich Gäste hatte und da wollte ich nicht das braune Ding rumschwimmen haben statt dessen den tollen Bachlauf zeigen. ..... Da komm ich heute raus und was sehe ich?! .... Mein Boden verschwindet wieder !!!! tststs... Da muss noch ne menge gefiltert werden.

Aber... ein Teil meiner Gäste war genau seit einem Jahr nicht mehr am Teich und die staunten nicht schlecht, als sie da was erkennen konnten. Ein Kommentar war sogar "Habt ihr mehr Fische reingesetzt?" ----- "öhm nein, man kann sie nur jetzt alle auf einmal sehen" 

Ich hab am Wochenende zwei kleine rote Goldies gesehen und bei dem einen schwimmen zwei Schwarze mit. Klein is relativ die sind mind. 5cm groß. Babys vom letzten Jahr ... und das allerbeste, die schwammen auf dem Grund!!! *Freudentanz*

Und die Ablagerungen werden weniger. Normal war, dass ich alles von den Ablagerungen befreit hab und keine 24std später war wieder alles braun.  Und wie man sieht auf den tollen Foddos, alles hell sauber 
       heller Sand, man glaubt es kaum
  japp schaut gut aus. Und ich gestehe ich hab nicht mehr gefiltert. Schafft alles meine 800l/h Pumpe alleine. Gutes Ding.

Meine kleine 500l/h Pumpe ist kaputt.  Die läuft seit gestern nicht mehr. Mal sehen ob die Garantie noch greift.
Wenn net muss ne Neue her  .... aber erst ist mein Pflanzenfilter drann.

So und das hab ich auch noch gemacht am Freitag, so süüüß


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2015)

?? haben sich Deine __ Schildkröten vermehrt???


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> So und das hab ich auch noch gemacht am Freitag, so süüüß


Du machst __ Schildkröten 
Ist doch jetzt eine zweite oder?


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2015)

Irgendwer hat sie ausgebrütet. Die war auf einmal da. Ich hab neulich die Fische gefüttert  und dann ungefähr so  geschaut.
Kein Plan. Aber sie fühlen sich wohl sehr wohl. 
Schwimmen zwischen den dicken umher und streiten ums Futter. 
Meine Karpfen erfreut es, da ich nun ja auch Bachflohkrebse da rein werf, die sind auch ganz verrückt danach. Da müssen die Schildis schnell sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2015)

Die Bachflohkrebse müsstest du auch die __ Schildkröten in einem kleinen flachen Napf am Teichrand anbieten können. Oder mal kleines Häufchen beim Sonnenplatz machen.


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2015)

...vielleicht war die 2. Schildkröte ja auch schon von Anfang an da 
und hat sich nur nicht gleich mit gezeigt?

Ich meine, die meisten Leute kaufen sich ja mehrere __ Wasserschildkröten. 
Und wenn sie sie dann aussetzen, werden sie ja alle loswerden wollen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...vielleicht war die 2. Schildkröte ja auch schon von Anfang an da
> und hat sich nur nicht gleich mit gezeigt?


Also auf den ersten Bildern war nur die mit den etwas gezackten Backenflecken. Die jetzt mit dem eher gleichmäßigen Backenflecken ist nach meiner Meinung neu.


----------



## rollikoi (18. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Bachflohkrebse müsstest du auch die __ Schildkröten in einem kleinen flachen Napf am Teichrand anbieten können. Oder mal kleines Häufchen beim Sonnenplatz machen.



Das wird wohl nicht funktionieren, meines Wissens nach fressen __ Wasserschildkröten nicht an Land.

LG Bernd


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2015)

Japp an Land fressen sie nicht. Hab es ihnen schon angeboten. 
Mittlerweile scheucht zur "Fresszeit" mein Hund die __ Schildkröten ins Wasser damit sie auf Beutefang gehen. Klappt prima!! 
Danach kommen sie wieder raus und Sonnen sich. 

Ja ich befürchte auch @Tanny  das sie zusammen ausgesetzt wurden und hier zusammen einzogen. Die eine ist auch noch relativ schreckhaft und nicht ganz so neugierig wie die andere. Auf dem Bild, ist die Vordere die scheuere, die "Neue" ... die hat so einen leicht hubligeren Panzer. ist aber von der Zeichnung am Kopf mit der anderen identisch. 
Warum die eine einen "runzeligeren" Panzer hat als die Andere, keine Ahnung. Da hab ich noch nichts drüber gefunden. 

An einer Seerose, beißen sie immer das längste Blatt ab, kurz bevor es an die Oberfläche kommen kann. Meine Andere haben sie wohl noch nicht entdeckt *schön wärs* Die scheint nicht zu schmecken. __ Bachbunge, __ Brunnenkresse wollen sie auch alles nicht. Selbst wenn es ins Wasser rein wächst wollen sie es nicht. 
Und die neuen Pflanzen testen sie alle noch. 
Naja mal sehen wie lang sie brauchen bis sie dann in den Pflanzenfilter rein wandern. Bisher sind sie diese Mauer noch nicht rausgeklettert. 

Mal sehen, ich werds euch dann sagen


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2015)

Du könntest ihnen aber neben ihrer Sonnenplattform eine Art Mini-Miniteich mit einem Aufgang basteln 
und dann die Bachflohkrebse im Miniteich  ohne Fische servieren


----------



## Lyliana (19. Mai 2015)

Wäre eigentlich gar keine schlechte Idee, allerdings ist ihre selbst ausgesuchte Sonnenbank unser Weg zum hinteren Teich. Da kann ich nichts hin bauen ohne mich damit zu behindern.
Gegenüber wäre viel schöner, mehr Sonne, mehr Ruhe, mehr Platz ~~ Nein da sitzen wir nur wenn es halt unbedingt sein muss.

Und gegenüber liegt komplett frei, wenn dann noch ein Räuber kommt sind sie nicht schnell genug im Teich, wenn ich etwas baue. 

Außerdem glaub ich mögen sie dass  Spiel mit den Karpfen. Schwimmen manchmal für ein Stick um die Wette.

Sehr gute Idee Tanny, leider aus Platz und Räubergründen nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Lyliana (21. Mai 2015)

Vorab, ich kann am Handy keine Beitragsnr . Erkennen. Es war aber so um den 10.Mai rum. Bei mir zwei Seiten zurück.
Da ging es um den Pflanzenfilter.

Meine Frage, über dem Holzboden, kann ich da auch Ziegel Bruchstücke verwenden? (Z.b. an Stelle der Gase)
Wir haben noch so viel Ziegel rum fahren, die  man ja rein theoretisch verarbeiten könnte oder?

Oder haben Ziegel etwas an sich was nicht ins Wasser darf?

LG
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (21. Mai 2015)

So ich hab mal geschaut, am Rechner seh ich das ja.... das ganze fängt an mit Beitrag #397 ...

Und ich muss nachtragen... ich meine die DACHziegel. 
Ich hab im Internet und hier gesucht und stoße ständig auf die Ziegelsteine .... aber das ist ja was anderes. Also ich mein die Dinger
Schwarz und Braun ... bräunlich.... mind 20 Jahre alt. die aufs Dach kommen. 

Weil die haben ja noch mal ne Lasur? oder sowas? .... 

LG
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt Dachziegel studiert und die können bedenkenlos in den Teich. Also in dem Fall Pflanzenfilter.

Tut wohl den Pflanzen auch gut. Na dann. 

Ich wünsche euch schöne Pfingsten, ich tauch Morgen erstmal ins Mittelalter ab


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> ich tauch Morgen erstmal ins Mittelalter ab


Wo geht es den hin.


Ziegel können ins Wasser, auch Dachziegel.


----------



## Lyliana (23. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wo geht es den hin.



Philippsburg. Ist ein, sagen wir mal mittelgroßer Markt, sehr angenehme Veranstalter und Gäste.
Ist bisher unser Mittelaltermarkt-Highlight , jedes Jahr.

LG


----------



## Lyliana (29. Mai 2015)

So delle, des Mittelalter hab ich un verwundet und ohne Scheiterhaufen überstanden. *noch mal Glück gehabt*

Ich bin froh, dass die Sonne endlich wieder so langsam scheint, denn man merkt ja schon wenn der Filter nicht läuft ... *grummel*

So und die Planungen, für den Pflanzenfilter,  gehen in die Endphase. Ich muss nur noch mal meinem Mann alles ganz genau erklären, nicht dass ich nachher mit ihm schimpfen muss wenn in seinem Kopf das anders ausschaut als in meinem 

Teichfolie wird bestellt, Foddo wird aufgeladen, Vlies wird gekauft, bereits eingepflanzte Blumen werden zwischen gelagert ..... 

krempelt die Ärmel hoch, es geht los!!!

Ihr hört von mir, und versprochen bekommt ihr Bilder. 

Bis die Tage

Eure mandy


----------



## Lyliana (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hab euch nicht verlassen, geschweige denn vergessen. Bei uns geht es nur gerade drunter und drüber und noch mal kreuz und quer. 

Einen riesen Schock mit Zitterstunden hatten wir auch die Tage. Genau zu sein am Sonntag. 
Wir kommen so nichts ahnen in den Garten gefahren, und trauten unseren Augen kaum. Denn dieser Anblick hat uns erwartet 
    
Mindestens 30cm Wasser war einfach mal so .... weg. 

Sofort haben wir unsere Pumpe abgeklemmt, den Bachlauf still gelegt und gezittert ob der Spiegel weiter fällt oder das Wasser nun wieder steigt. 
Abends bin ich dann noch mal raus gefahren um zu kontrollieren und den Göttern sein dank langsam stieg das Wasser wieder. 

Wir hatten schon die Befürchtung das der Beton einen Riss bekam durch irgendwas ... so ist es "nur" der Bachlauf. Wo genau wissen wir noch nicht und sehen kann man auch nichts. Aber irgendwo geht das Wasser verloren. Es kommt oben raus, und läuft auch wieder in den Teich aber doch verschwindet es irgendwo. 

Ein Gutes hat das Ganze, denn jetzt weiß ich was meine kleine Solarpumpe drauf hat. Und zum Glück hatten wir nur mittelmäßig Sonne, nicht auszudenken was bei voller Sonne passiert wäre in ca 48std. 

Nun denn, das Wasser steigt, die Algen sprießen, die erste Schaufel ging kaputt als wir am Pflanzenfilter anfingen. Es geht heiter weiter xDDDD

Und zum Trost, Tyrion Smily, welche sehr Kamerascheu ist, denn wenn ich ohne am Wasser sitze schwimmt sie zu meiner Hand und frisst aus der, während sie sich am Daumen festhält. 
  
Die Andere ist noch scheuer, hat aber schon gelernt wie man nach Futter bettelt 

In diesem Sinne, 
bis die Tage... so hoffe ich....

Eure Lyliana//Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (20. Juni 2015)

So ... nu denn dann.

Also wir haben dann mal angefangen zu buddlern. Also mein Mann ... und ich steh mit der Peitsche neben drann und geb Anweisungen. .... Nein, ich hab die Peitsche weit weg gelegt weil am liebsten würde mein Mann mich damit verhauen, weil es nicht so leicht geht wie wir uns das vorgestellt hatten.   
So das vorher aus.  
Dann hab ich meine wertvolle __ Brunnenkresse zwischen gelagert und meinen Mann dirigiert. 
Der hat dann fleißig mit Spaten und Schippe geschufftet, erfolgreich zwei riesen Sandsteine an die Freiheit gesetzt, bis dann eine miese fiese alte Wurzel von irgendeinem längst ins Baumjenseits beförderten Baumes (wir waren das nicht) unsere Schaufel, besser den Stiel, zu Feuerholz verarbeitete. 
Feierabend,   ... man kam dann nicht sooo weit voran.

Neuer Tag, neue Schaufel und weiter ging es dann, aber nun auch mit der Axt bewaffnet. Tja so buddelt man heute 

Einerseits sind diese Regentage ja ganz praktisch, man arbeitet nicht in dieser Hitze, wenn man doch zu sehr schwitzt schiebt man es auf das Regenwetter. Andererseits, man sieht halt direkt gleich mal aus wie SAU ... 

Tiefer wie unsere geplanten 40cm kommen wir nicht, denn wir stießen auf Grundwasser ...(oder vielleicht auch unser verloren gegangenes Teichwasser)...  is jetzt nicht soooo mega viel und bis wir unseren Graben fertig bebuddelt haben soll es ja wieder heißer werden und dann verschwindet das .... 
Aber als der Regen stärker wurde und mein Mann feststellte, dass Gummistiefel jetzt nicht ganz so schlecht wären, machten wir für heute dann auch wieder Feierabend. 
    Die Hälfte haben wir schon mal. Dann wieder modellieren und den Übergang zum "Ufer" schön machen, und dann kommt schon das Vlies und die Folie, das wartet schon im Gartenhäusle und noch drei - vier - acht - viele Unterwasserpflanzen, Randpflanzen, der Rest wohnt noch bei meiner Mama im Garten. Und __ Pfennigkraut usw, hab ich ja in meinem Garten auch mehr als genug um es umzupflanzen. Ja das wird so schön werden. 

Unser Wasserspiegel hat sich, dank dem bisschen Regen, bis auf die letzten Millimeter wieder normalisiert siehe ---->   


Und dann haben wir was ganz tolles. ....  Wir haben ja für die ein oder anderen Pflanzen, zum Schutz vor den __ Schildkröten, ein "Gehege" gebaut. Gut, die eine Schildkröte hat heraus gefunden wie man da rein kommt. Frisst die Pflanzen aber nicht ... das ist gut. Wenn wir den Zaun abbauen, werden die Pflanzen gefressen... das haben wir auf der anderen Seite festgestellt. ... Ähm .. ja... 
Ja also, wie gesagt, wir haben da einen tollen Zaun gebastelt. Hassler (Haselnuss) Stöcke da rein gehauen in den Teich und schön Zaun rum gebunden. 
Perfekt.... 
Und was ist über die Zeit jetzt passiert? .... Genau, die Pflanzen wachsen, und alles ist super, und die Haselnussstöcke gedeihen. ... Hassler mag gern nasse Füße aber nicht IM Wasser stehen... Unsere vier Pfosten stehen alle bis zur Hälfte aber sowas von tief im Wasser und finden das total toll ...  
  
Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt einfach anfangen Hasselnuss zu pflanzen. Weder Fische noch Schildies fressen mir die leer und wenn es wächst zieht es Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. ... Und ich mach mir Gedanken, welche Pflanzen sich durchsetzen gegen die Räuberbande 

Nun gut, mehr gibt es derweil nicht zu berichten .... Die Tage dann mehr, wenn wir wieder weiter arbeiten. 

In diesem Sinne
 Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (10. Juli 2015)

So... was gibt's Neues...

Also unser Überlauf//Skimmerrohr währe dank Fermit wieder stabil *DANKE NOCH MAL FÜR DEN SUPER TIPP*
Es läuft nichts mehr raus, erstaunlicher Weise hatten wir trotz dieser (wunderbar herrlichen total super tollen) Hitze kaum Wasserverluste. Unser Wasser-Zulauf läuft irgendwie jetzt wohl ganz super gut nach. Das freut mich natürlich.

Da unser Pflanzenfilter noch nicht fertig ist. Das Problem mit dem Rohr, dann die Unwetter haben uns natürlich sehr aufgehalten .....
ist das Wasser jetzt so richtig schön super toll mega krass gesund GRÜN. .... Ich hab mich ja aber schon drauf eingestellt. Wer denn nun gerne ein gesundes Algen-Grün-Bad nehmen möchte, darf gerne mal in den Teich steigen. 
Die Fische stört es nicht. Wasserwerte soweit okaaayyyy bis eben halt die Nährstoffe für die Algen. 
In nem Kübel hab ich Pflanzen für den Pflanzenfilter, des Wasser sieht mal topp aus. Aber ... ich hab die Tatsache Algen die Woche da raus gefischt. tztztztz.. so eine Frechheit aber auch. Aber herrlich klar das Wasser. Wenn sie später weiter so arbeiten bin ich mit ihnen zu frieden. 

Okay, also unser Loch ist gebuddelt und wir warten das das Wasser schön versickert. Es ist jetzt auch nur noch minimal Wasser im Filter, so dass wir (geplant) morgen denn Rest heraus fischen, die letzten Wurzeln abhacken und Stöcke entfernen. Dann ebnen wir leicht den Boden und befestigen das erstmal wiederum mit Gartenbauzement. Wir gehen ja, dank den Erdbewohnern auf nr 3x sicher.

Wenn wir den Boden befestigt haben, formen wir die Wände und machen das auch noch "Sicher" und dann kommt Vlies und Folie und es geht ans Eingemachte. 

So morgen versuch ich mal drann zu denken dass ich wieder Foddos mache.

Natürlich auch von meiner Gesundheitssuppe. Aber noch ist sie nicht so grün wie vor einem Jahr, ich finde da geht noch was. Aber das seht ihr ja dann *ggg*

Oh und bevor ich es vergesse, ich hab vorgestern.... nein.... es war... sogar letzten Samstag bevor ich aufs Treffen fuhr, einen Koi vom letzten Jahr beim Füttern gesichtet. Mind. 15 cm groß kann auch gut mehr sein und mega wusselig. mittlerweile chillt er etwas. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Farbe des Wassers *hüstel*
Weiß mit schwarzen Flecken, soviel konnte ich schon erkennen. Mal gespannt, er schaut ja jetzt öfter vorbei. Meinen "Seeadler" hab ich allerdings noch nicht entdeckt. (Schwarzer Koi mit weißem Kopf) Auch vom letzten Jahr. Vielleicht ist er im Winter in den Süden geflogen..... 

Den Schildies geht es soweit super. Sie sind nur so verdammt neugierig, dass wenn ich das Wasser abfische, sie mir fast in mein Netz schwimmen um zu sehen ob da vielleicht was spannendes drinn ist. Und wenn ich auf der einen Seite auf die Schildie auf passe schwimmt mir von der anderen Seite mein dicker Hugo fast ins Netz. ich sag euch, da erlebt man was. 

So nu aber genug.
Die Tage die Bilder. 

Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (13. Juli 2015)

Foddos Foddos Foddos. Versprochen ist ja versprochen

hier mal etwas ganz Gesundes zu allererst .... SMOOTHIE a la Mandy ....
      
voll lecker, da bekommt man direkt Lust..... los zu heulen       oder zu lachen aber ich seh's ungefähr so ... 

Genug gesund. Ab zum Pflanzenfilter
Heute haben wir den Graben "entwässert" und den Boden geebnet damit wir da schon mal Gartenbaubeton einfüllen konnten. 
    
War jetzt keine riesen Stress-Arbeit und jetzt muss eh mal wieder alles trocknen... das nervt so ..... bin doch so ungeduldig ....
Wenn das so einigermaßen getrocknet ist, modellieren wir die Wände, (Igel ertrinkungssicher und eine pflanzenfreundliche Gestaltung u.a.)
Hinten heben wir noch ein "Verbindungsschacht//Loch" aus, wo das gefilterte Wasser dann rein läuft und mit der Pumpe dann in den Bachlauf, zurück in den Teich. 
Und dann wirds endlich fein fein fein .... 

Ein Teil der neuen Bewohner wartet ja schon ...   
werden auch hin und wieder mit frischem Smoothie gespeist äh .. gedüngt  Sollen ja schon mal wissen auf was sie sich in Zukunft einstellen können 

Ja ansonsten .... zeig ich euch im nächsten Teil den kleinen Koi... ich hab mich nämlich auf die Lauer gelegt. 

BIS GLEICH


----------



## Lyliana (13. Juli 2015)

So hier zu meinem Winzling. 

Nicht so einfach den aufs Bild zu bekommen. Ihr wisst ja wie das geht, bissle mit suchen  .. meist im Futterhaufen 
Hier ca mittig, der kleine weiße Fleck  
Hier etwas unten links am Bildschirm bzw Bild  
Hier kann man ihn/sie eindeutig besser erkennen.    Hübsches Ding und noch sooooo verdammt scheu

Ja und dann hab ich noch den wunderhübschen ...war etwas einfacher den zu fotografieren. 
      

Allerdings durfte ich unseren seltenen Gast "Bunt-Specht" nicht fotografieren.(Oh hab grad im Internet gesehen, dass es wohl ein Kleinspecht war.... mmhh... Klein fand ich den riesen jetzt aber nicht wirklich. Aber wohl haben nur die Kleinspechte eine rote Mütze auf. ... merkwürdig. ... egal) 
Immer wenn ich den Foto in der Hand hatte kam er nicht mehr angeflogen. Kamera weg, Specht wieder da. 
Aber das sind so hübsche Vögel.  ... 
Und unsere Kleiber sammeln schon fleißig für den Winter, in den Löchern unserer Holzhausverkleidung ... ähm ja okay...
Und die Buchfinken... ja glaub heißen Buchfinken, picken beliebt am Boden ... füttern ihre Jungtierchen und zeigen wie das mit dem Sammeln geht. Soooo süüüüß .... 

Ja die Natur ist was so feines. 

In diesem Sinne. 

LG
Mandy


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

wat ne bruehe 
solange es nicht stinkt und die tierse sich wohl fuehlen...ok

das flusspferdbecken im berliner zoo sieht auch fst so aus....ich weiss du bist mir nicht boese 

gruss  marco


----------



## Lyliana (13. Juli 2015)

Nee stinkt nicht. Ich riech da jeden Tag drann. ... Hände rein, Wasser raus, schnuffeln. Riecht nach ... nichts.... ich erwarte nur immer das ich eines Tages so ein Duft von saftig Grün in der __ Nase habe. Wie frisch gemähtes Gras. boah

Aber ... ja... das mit den Flusspferden kann ich nachvollziehen.... Wer weiß was da jetzt schon alles drinn wohnt ...


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

https://www.google.de/search?q=flus...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI7I_E7fDYxgIVJb1yCh1QNwDv


----------



## Lyliana (13. Juli 2015)

Ich schick mal mein Mann rein.... der soll mal guggen... dabei mach ich ein Fotto.... dann......... renn ich lieber ganz schnell sehr sehr sehr weit weg


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2015)

Gibt es denn kein update mehr?


----------



## Lyliana (20. Sep. 2015)

OMG ...... Ich / Wir Leben noch.

Was gibt es zu updaten? Unser “Filterbecken“ ist noch nicht fertig.

Stress stress stress.....

Erst Krankenhaus, wissen ja einige.

Dann hat unserem Teich die Dürre ganz schön zugesetzt.
Zuerst hatten wir Angst unser Ablauf isst schon wieder undicht, dann stellten wir fest aber fest wir haben einen Grundwasserteich, trotz festen Boden. 
Und da wir über zwei Monate keinen Regen gesehen haben war unser Teichlein nur noch halb voll.

Ganz langsam füllt er sich jetzt wieder. 
Die Schildies vermutlich ausgewandert, hab sie seit der Dürre nicht mehr gesehen.
Karpfen/Koi haben es geschafft.

Pflanzenfilter wartet auf Fertigstellung, denn jetzt haben wir ein bisschen ein Zeitproblem.

Ich mach grad ein Praktikum/Probearbeiten in einem Tattoo-Studio (als Shop-Girl - Mädchen für alles außer tätowieren) und komm erst nach 8 nach Hause. Da bleibt nur das Wochenende und jetzt regnet es ja aber mal endlich. 

Aber wir haben ja noch den Oktober bevor der Frost kommt.

Verzeiht, meine Abwesenheit.

LG
Mandy


----------



## Egon (29. Sep. 2015)

Was ist das eigentlich vom Aufbau her für ein Teich?
Folie? Gemauert? Gefliest? Lehm?



Lyliana schrieb:


> Ja und dann hab ich noch den wunderhübschen ...war etwas einfacher den zu fotografieren.


Ich glaube, er hört auf den Namen "__ Admiral".


----------



## Lyliana (14. März 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Ich denke jeden Tag an euch, spätestens jeden zweiten.

Es tut mir so leid. .... 

Unser Teich ist wieder voll, hat den Winter überstanden. Da man, während seines Schlafes, jedes Sandkorn auf dem Grund sehen kann ..... weine ich.
Die Dürre hat mein Fitness Programm als ünnötig stehen lassen.
.... Unser Filter wird am Wochenende sofern nichts dazwischen kommt, fertig gebaut. Filterpflanzen haben den Winter überlebt. Das unschöne Loch hat eine sehr schöne grüne Masse auf der Oberfläche. 

Aber, das arbeiten macht seid einem Monat spass, denn es ist für immer! Ja genau, wir haben jetzt endlich einen Miet-Kauf-Vertrag. ..... yes!

Sobald wir uns einen Überblick verschafft haben, welche Arbeiten noch dringlich sind suchen wir nach dem Schacht mit dem Quellzulauf zum Teich. Vielleicht ist noch was zu retten.

Ich hoffe ich kann euch nun mit mehr Informationen und mehr Zeit füttern.

Das Leben im Teich beginnt, uns rennt die Zeit.

Bis die Tage,
Ich


----------



## Lyliana (14. März 2016)

Egon schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich vom Aufbau her für ein Teich?
> Folie? Gemauert? Gefliest? Lehm



Gute Frage, 
Ich vermute, Beton, gemauert und aufgefüllt, bzw das Grundwasser und der Quellzulauf erledigten den Rest.


----------



## Tanny (14. März 2016)

Hallo Lyliana, 

 wie schön, dass Du wieder da bist! - Wellcome back 

...und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Teichbesitzerdasein" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (14. März 2016)

Hallo Hallo, anscheinend gibt es euch doch noch. 
Ich hoffe es geht euch, trotz Stress, gut?
Alles andere erledigt wie immer die Zeit


----------



## Andre 69 (14. März 2016)

Ist ja nicht 
Sie ist aus der Versenkung raus ! Muss aber anstrengend gewesen sein , selbst das Tattoooooh is wech !


Lyliana schrieb:


> wir haben jetzt endlich einen Miet-Kauf-Vertrag. ..... yes!


Na dann mal ran ! Wir wollen uns doch wieda amüsieren !


----------



## Lyliana (14. März 2016)

Nee nee Tattoo is noch da. Kam sogar schon das zweite dazu. Sitz ja nu an der Quelle


----------



## Andre 69 (14. März 2016)

Ick hab och schon ma an'ne Quelle jesessen , bekam aber nur nen nassen Ar...!


----------



## misudapi (17. März 2016)

Hallo Mandy,
schön das du wieder da bist. 
Und jetzt sogar als Teich-Besitzerin!!
Glückwunsch
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2016)

Sooooo, 

Erstmal frohe Ostern an euch. 
Und dann auch gleich mal ein paar Bilderchen.
  
Hier sieht man meinen fleißigen Mann der meine Anweisungen umsetzt. Wir haben heute für unseren “Naturfilter“ die Wände verstärkt, in der Hoffnung das sich keine Mäuse und ähnliches unter die Folie graben. Da Regen gemeldet wurde, werden wir erst nächstes Wochenende Flies und Folie legen können..... es wird.

Und unser Teich beginnt zu leben.
  
Meine __ Wasserminze... __ Bachbunge .... es wächst und wird schöne Teppiche am Rand bilden.
Und als ich so im Wasser schaute konnte ich kleine Seerosen Knospen im Grund erkennen wo ich keine pflanzte und noch was schönes.....
    
Den dritten hab ich erst später entdeckt.
Meine Babys haben überlebt und wachsen prächtig.

So und noch eins von meinem fast klaren Wässerchen.
  
Wir genießen noch, den Anblick der sandkörner auf dem Boden. 
Wobei ich schon sagen muss das ich stolz bin von 30cm Grund auf maximal 5cm reduziert zu haben.

Und die Schwebeteile schaffen wir auch noch.

Ich wünsch euch was 

Kisses Lyliana


----------



## samorai (26. März 2016)

He, Kisses empfangen!
Weißt Du es noch, vor circa einem Jahr bist Du zu uns gestoßen, warst resigniert und im "Gesicht ganz grün vor Algen".
Und jetzt kommt Freude auf, wenn Du in Dein Teichlein schaust.
Wünsche Dir und Deinen Mann recht schöne Stunden an Euren Teich und frohe Ostern


----------



## Andre 69 (27. März 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Hier sieht man meinen fleißigen Mann der meine Anweisungen umsetzt.


1. Bist du dir sicher , das das nicht du selber bist ?
2."der meine Anweisungen .... "


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. März 2016)

Hach schön dass du wieder da bist. Und mit eigenem Teich 
Das freut mich für euch.


----------



## Lyliana (5. Apr. 2016)

Guten Morgen,

unser Pflanzenfilter geht nur schleppend voran. .... Wir wollten ihn mit dem Sonnenschein fertig machen - allerdings hatte mein Sohnemann einen unschönen Zusammenstoß mit einem Hund aus der Nachbarschaft. 
Da muss die Natur leider warten 

  
Das Becken ist nun verstärkt, getrocknet auch. Zum Wochenende kommt Vlies, Folie und die Einrichtung hinein.
Steine, Ziegel, Schlauch, Pflanzen und Pumpe warten schon sehnsüchtig auf den Einzug.

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wunderschön, faszinierende .... jedes Jahr aufs Neue, wie rasend schnell die Natur erwacht. 
Mein Wässerchen hat gerade mal 11 Grad -ohne Sonnenschein- und das Leben tobt.
  
Jedes Wochenende mehr und mehr grüne Fläche. Und Hey, ja .... über dieses Grün freu ich mich 

Was mir auffiel, da ich ja immer noch auf den Grund schauen kann, 
Es sind immer noch genug Ablagerungen und Partikel die sich auf Pflanzen und Steine niederlegen im Teich aber ich hab auch vermehrt freie helle Stellen/Bereiche.

Der Grund auf dem Boden misst maximal 2 cm. Ich bin mir aber unsicher den zu entfernen. 
Karpfen wollen grundeln und ihr wisst sie dürfen es bei mir und hinzu kommt es haben sich hier und da Pflanzen auf dem Grund angesiedelt.... 
Schlecht ist es nicht wenn ich am Boden erstmal .... kaum .... Was mache ... oder? 

Schön ist, das sich die teilweise verzweifelnde Arbeit, sichtbar lohnt.

Ich melde mich .... hoffentlich mit Filter Berichten ...

Lyliana/Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2016)

Nun denn das Wort zum Sonntag,

Unser Pflanzenfilter ist .... soooooweit .... einsatz bereit.

Wir haben aus dem vorbereiteten Becken, erstmal das Wasser heraus geschöpft. Also mein Mann - Hund und ich haben erstmal genau beobachtet.
 
Nachdem das Wasser draußen war, haben wir das Vlies verlegt und mit der Folie gekämpft. Da mein Schatz während der Arbeit sehr reizbar ist, fehlen hier Etappen-Fotos.
Ich hab nur eins mit etwas Wasser zum fixieren.
 
Dann haben wir eine Mauer gebaut die den Pflanzenbereich zum Pumpenbereich trennt und den sog. Zwischenboden eingebastelt.
Mit Steinen und Ziegel und Geduld....
Während mein geduldiger schwarzer Ritter, in 10grad warmen Wasser werkelte, hab ich die Pflanzen vorbereitet.
Unterwasser Grünzeug (letztes Jahr von NaturaGard) welches den Winter überlebt hat.
Binse, Gras, __ Schwertlilien, noch eine Pflanze .... und an der tiefsten Stelle knapp 40cm eine Seerose inkl. Korb.
Sollte sie zu groß werden, kann ich ja ihr ein neues Zuhause bieten.

Und dann haben wir den Schlauch verlegt und Wasser MARSCH.
       
Jetzt muss sich erstmal alles setzen.
Sieht noch bissi .... unschön aus. Das wird aber noch. Und mehr Steine und Pflanzen außen herum.

Meine Pumpe darf morgen arbeiten, der Schlauch ist nun zu kurz.

Da wir Angst hatten falls kleinere Tierchen mal eine Reise vom Teich ins Becken machen, durch den Schlauch haben wir ihnen einen Fluchtweg gelassen und da können wir sie retten.

Ein Interessent hatten wir schon.
 

Wieviel Liter das Becken fast? Kein Plan. Unser überlauf-ablaufrohr hatte kurz Pause beim auffüllen. Aber unser Zulauf hat den “Mangel“ wieder aufgefüllt.

Freu mich auf Morgen, wenn die Pumpe läuft.

   

 

Liebste grüße
Lyliana


P.s. verratet meinem Mann   nicht, das ich schon  im Kopf plane zum Spätsommer oder nächstes Jahr noch ein Filterfass irgendwo, zu integrieren.

Dieser welcher aktuelle Pflanzenfilter soll ja meinem jährlichen Smoothie entgegenwirken.


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Mandy,
du brachst doch ned wirklich ein Filterfass (habt ihr jetzt Strom am Teich?), du hast doch deine Quelle als zulauf,
und wenn der Teich mal etwas Farbe bekommt was solls - es geht ja auch wieder weg.

Die U-Boote im Teich werden auch immer größer  und denen macht das grün nix aus.
da habt Ihr euch schon ein schönes Fleckchen geschaffen  echt gut das sich da alles zum guten gewendet hat.


----------



## Lyliana (11. Apr. 2016)

Hey mitch,

Nein kein Strom. Nur wie bisher Sonne.
Und meine kleine Pumpe. 

Meinst der kleine Filter reicht aus? Dann wäre es super! Wir sehen es ja. 

Und die Pflanzen im Teich, sind ja dieses Jahr auch super erholt. So grün von schön anzusehenden Pflanzen war er ... moment ich überlege ..... Noch nie 

Aber was ich wirklich überlege ... Meine Pumpenleistung zu verdoppeln. 
Die Firma bietet eine stärkere an, für gutes Geld. Da wären mir 1000Liter sicher in der Stunde. 

Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

Hi,
wenn deine großen U-boote das Unterwasser Grünzeugs ned immer vermampfen würden bräuchtest du gar nix machen, gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine Schutzzone für Grünzeugs im Teich einzurichten.


----------



## Lyliana (11. Apr. 2016)

Zwei drei Stellen hab ich im Moment, die lassen sie völlig in Ruhe.
Da wächst und gedeiht alles. Eine Stelle die ist mit nem Zaun umrundet bis die Pflanzen stark genug sind, denen tut das auch gut. Und eine Ecke, die ist so stark da gehen sie auch nicht mehr drann.

Und neu ist, ich hab drei pflanzlein entdeckt  sich auf dem Grdemund ein zuhause gesucht haben. 

Mehr kann ich leider nicht fischfrei halten. .... Da ist mein Ozean dann doch zu klein.


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2016)

Lyliana, da ward Ihr aber wirklich fleißig, die Idee mit der Absperrung gefällt mir. 
Weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich das bei mir verwirklichen sollte, meine Wasserschweine fressen jedes Jahr
alles weg.


----------



## Lyliana (11. Apr. 2016)

Wegfressen tun sie es ja noch nicht mal. Sie ernten nur.


----------



## Lyliana (11. Apr. 2016)

So.... 
Waren heute noch mal draußen im Garten, um die Pumpe in Gang zu setzen und zwei Blümelein in den Filter zu setzen (sind nicht auf dem Foto)

Hat sich alles gesetzt, zum Großteil, Pumpe läuft, Bach fließt und Überlauf funktioniert auch. 
Alles perfekt nur noch der Feinschliff.

Und die für Euch
    

LG


----------



## misudapi (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Mandy,
 bei dir kann man ja fast " Grund " sehen.

Herrlich!!!!

wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke


----------



## jolantha (13. Apr. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Alles perfekt nur noch der Feinschliff.


Wenn der dann da ist, gibts aber auch wieder Bilder !!


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2016)

Natürlich, 
Ich kann euch doch nicht verhungernlassen


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2016)

@misudapi 
Noch! 
Aber auf jedenfall schon um einiges länger als letztes Jahr.

Da war es nur an kalten Tagen, wenn die Bande nicht so aktiv war. 
Oder nach meiner Fitness Aktion. 

Mit jedem Tag mehr freu ich mich.

Ein Schritt näher, wo auch immer es hinführt


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2016)

Nach dem Regen, den es heute Nacht und den ganzen gestrigen Tag hatte, schaut es nun soooooo ....... aus. 

Sicht bis auf den Grund


----------



## Lyliana (18. Apr. 2016)

So, nach gefühlten “Sinnfluten“
Schaut mein Teichlein ungefähr soooooo
  aus.
Geht noch.

In meiner Pflanzzone (noch keine Tierchen gesichtet) wächst das Grünzeug welches man sehen will 

Hab gestern Nacht eine stärkere Pumpe bestellt, die schafft jetzt minimum 1000l/h und in Top-Form fast 1400 ... die kommt jetzt in meine Pflanzzone das es während der Sonneneinstrahlung einmal mind. Zum Wasserwechsel führt.
(Hoffe guter Plan)
Die aktuelle Pumpe, .... mmhhh .... da dachten wir, die bauen wir an das andere Ende des Teiches, schließen einen Schlauch an und lassen das Wasser in geschätzt 30cm Höhe wieder in den Teich fließen. 
Sauerstoff und Wasserbewegung .... So werden hoffentlich ein paar mehr schwebealgen Richtung “Skimmer“ befördert. 

Mal sehen, ob der Plan funktioniert


----------



## Lyliana (21. Apr. 2016)

So...

Meine neue Pumpe ist da. *jubääll*
Wurde heute morgen gleich eingebaut und das 20Watt Solarpanel gen Sonne gehalten - löpt!

Des weiteren haben wir noch ein zwei Steine gefunden die sich am Teich besser machen.

       
Wird - schaut gut aus.

Ich hab ein Foto von vor ca. Genau einem Jahr. Mein Pfützlein lebt .... *hüstel* kaum Unterschiede zu erkennen
  vor einem Jahr
  heute

Hachja .....

Und die Pflanzen im Filter wachsen auch  

Nur noch der Feinschliff .... aber daran arbeiten wir. TT 2017 dann hier


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2016)

Na der eine Drache muss bis dahin aber seine Scheu ablegen, nicht das er dann noch auf Tauchstation geht, wenn soviel Leute durch deinen Garten gehen


----------



## Lyliana (4. Mai 2016)

Wir  schreiben nun Anfang Mai und was will ich sagen? Ich hab immer noch einen sichtbaren Boden!!!

dance

Ich kann meine Babys sehen, egal wo ich stehe, ich kann Pflänzlein auf dem Grund sehen .... Ich kann euch gar net sagen wie gut sich das anfühlt .... jeder Tag mehr einfach goil...

Und die Ablagerungen werden weniger. Also die Massen an Schwebeteile die sich überall draufsetzen und alles braun machen... herrlitsch...

Schaut selbst - so gut es geht 
  __ goldfisch höhle
  Pflanzen ... fein und zart
  von hinten nach vorne. Hammer oder?
  
  noch mehr Pflänzlein
  dreckfrei 

Liebste grüße


----------



## Lyliana (5. Mai 2016)

Ich hab dann mal gemessen....

JBL-teststreifen
Cl 2 = 0 = sehr gut... was auch immer das ist.
Ph = 7-7,5 = okay letztes jahr um diese Zeit war er 7-8
GH  / KH = hoch .... war schon immer Sau hoch.
NO2 = 0 = mega geil .... letztes jahr war's um die +0,5
NO3 = 50 .... letztes Jahr um das doppelte. 
Nicht perfekt aber wirkt.


----------



## Lyliana (5. Mai 2016)

Fotos .... Ich weiß ihr liebt sie.


----------



## Lyliana (8. Mai 2016)

mein kleiner 20cm großer Koi ist tot.
  
Ich weiß nicht was ihm zugestoßen ist. Er schwamm Donnerstag  an der Oberfläche, nicht gleich sofort erst gegen Abend - später Nachmittag - und war aber schon etwas länger tot. 
Keine Verletzungen oder __ Parasiten zu erkennen. 
Er war immer mit den drei Goldies unterwegs. Denen geht es gut. Der eine ist mindestens 15cm groß die anderen beiden ein Stück kleiner.

Vielleicht haben die Karpfen ( mein dicker jagt sehr gerne mal) ihn gejagt oder der große Koi? 
....

Heute hab ich angefangen rings um meinem Pflanzenfilter aufzuräumen und zu gestalten ... Bilder morgen dazu, meine Hände waren zu schmutzig fürs Handy.
Und als ich so herum werkelte schaute keine 20cm von meinem Fuß entfernt ein Frosch aus dem Wasser. Seelenruhig schaute er mir genau zu. Selbst als ich ihn ansprach blieb er sitzen  
Der/die Partner/in ist lieber abgetaucht. 
Schön das sie sich im Pflanzenfilter wohl fühlen

LG Mandy/Lyliana


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mandy, 

 das tut mir sehr leid um Deinen Koi......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (9. Mai 2016)

Bin gerade in meinem Paradies - hier Bilderchen.
Verzeit die Belagerung der Löwenzahnpollen - diesen Kampf verliert man. 

Noch nicht fertig, mir gingen Steine aus. 
    
Würd

Meine __ Bachbunge sprießt auch wie sie soll. Schön wild
      hier in die Ecke darf die Binse einziehen. Maximal 10cm unter der wasseroberfläche.

Mitte Mai .... fast noch super klar !
    
Mein kleiner Wild-Chaos-Teich


----------



## Lyliana (16. Mai 2016)

Ich kanns kaum glauben ..... Aber mein kleiner Ozean ist immer noch klar.... für Grundler-Verhältnisse.
  Gruppenfoto
  
Und ein immer noch bestehendes Pflänzlein
  
Ich glaub des is __ Seekanne oder so .... auf jeden Fall Überlebende meiner NG Bestellung. Ich hab noch drei vier im Teich, dieser Sorte (auch schon welche nachbestellt) 
Sie wachsen und dann knabbern die Fische sie ab, bis sie wieder wachsen. So isses perfekt! 

Und hier noch mein Pflanzenfilter .... Ich kann die Algen nicht abfischen weil das Froschpärchen noch da wohnt.
  
Und meine Seerose kommt!

LG
Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (19. Mai 2016)

YES! 
  
Meine NG Bestellung kam an.

Da ich jetzt zur Arbeit muss, müssen sie warten bis morgen.
Weil das Wetter etwas kühl ist, werden sie vielleicht auch erst in einem Wasserkübel zwischen wohnen. Nicht das sie einen Kälteschock erleiden.


----------



## Lyliana (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Nachdem ich drei vier Pflanzen eingepflanzt habe - in den flacheren Teil meines Teiches - und 24 std später 95% davon wieder im Teich schwammen .....

Es gibt doch diese Ufermatten .... sind die zur “Dauerversenkung“ geeignet? 
Ich hab doch diese Stufen/Kästen im Teich. Kann ich die Steilwand-Ufermatten nicht daran begestigen und so meine Unterwasserpflanzen vor dem Grundeln schützen?

Also Matten komplett dauerhaft ins Wasser - nix Ufer Verschönerung - Unterwasser Verschönerung.

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.... zur hälfte sind die ja eh im Wasser.....


----------



## Lyliana (22. Mai 2016)

So zum Dilemma nun auch Bilder.

    
Mein Teich sieht aus wie sau....
Betroffene schuldige schwimmen auch schon in den Ecken

Gott sei dank spült der Regen den Teich etwas sauber ....
  die haben sie mir in Ruhe gelassen.

Der Rest wanderte in meine extra Pflanzzone - da hat's ja noch Platz
    
Meine Wilde-Wucher-Ecke wird auch perfect jetzt.
  
Folgende brauch noch Zeit und weniger Gaunerfische.
  

In zwei Jahren isser schön “wild“ wie es sich gehört in unserem Chaos Garten.

Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin auch eine schöne seerose die stark genug verwurzelt ist, um sie in der Mitte zu versenken. 
Dann hätte sie größere Überlebens Chancen.

Bis die Tage

Lyliana/Mandy


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Mai 2016)

Hi Mandy,

schau mal ans Ende meiner Doku, da zeigt meine Frau, wie man Seerosen oder anderes Grünzeug
in einem Pflanzsack verstauen kann. Da reißen deine Gauner die Sachen nicht so leicht raus.
Vor dem Vernaschen hilft das natürlich wenig.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Lyliana (22. Mai 2016)

Danke Carlo,

Das muss warten bis es wärmer wird, ebenso wie die Pflanztaschen. Denn das Wasser wäre mir noch etwas kühl ums Höschen rum. 
Und für die Arbeiten musst ja rein ins Wasser.

Aber ich werd es mal versuchen. .... Vielleicht haben wir ja mal Erfolg 

Dankeschön


----------



## Lyliana (26. Mai 2016)

Heute keine Teichbilder, 
Aber diese fleißige Arbeiterin.


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Mai 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Aber diese fleißige Arbeiterin.


Wo denn ???
Kann dich  gar nicht sehen !!! Alles voller Spinnweben !


----------



## Lyliana (5. Juni 2016)

So. 
Ein wenig trocken da fuhren wir gleich mal raus zum.Garten.

Sieht soweit alles super aus!

Seht selbst
            

Bin stolz.
Bisschen Wucher zupfen damit es wieder ordentlich ausschaut, ansonsten erstmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Sieht soweit alles super aus!


Hallo Mandy,
ja der Teich wird immer besser . Ich beneide dich um deine Bodensicht  die bei mir nicht mehr vorhanden ist - werd nuch wern - ist halt meist so wenn man(n) den Teich umbaut, aber ich kann ja darauf warten


----------



## Lyliana (19. Juni 2016)

So ... Mitte Juni ... ne menge Regen .... nach ner Woche Urlaub schaut mein Teich besser aus als erwartet.

Neue Pflanzen durften auch .... teilweise.... am Leben bleiben (brave Fischis) .... Und sie gedeihen prächtig.

    
Wie man sieht, man sieht noch was.
Etwas trüblich, aber man kann sehen. 
    

Und meine Pflanzenzone .... die ist explodiert .... Und trägt die Farbe grün.
Sieht aber sehr schön aus. 
    
Und hier noch meine Wucherecke mit ner Menge __ Bachbunge und __ Brunnenkresse. __ Wasserminze hat wohl nicht überlebt.
Und ein riesen stinkender __ Storchschnabel.
    

Und noch ein Bild von hinten nach vorne
  

Liebe Grüße
Lyliana 
die morgen ne Menge Arbeit im Garten hat.


----------



## Lyliana (10. Juli 2016)

So, wir nähern uns der Hitze.

Ich hatte schon etwas Angst nach zwei Wochen (war beruflich in Rumänien) meinen Teich aufzusuchen.

Aber was soll ich sagen, es läuft! 
Er wird jetzt trüb, das heißt im Spätjahr wieder etwas Grund heraus holen, zumindest aus dem hinteren Bereich. 
Und ich muss endlich die Wuchergräser in Griff bekommen. Kann ja kaum noch außen herum laufen ohne ins Wasser zu fallen.
Tztztz

Karpfen&Koi gehts prima. 
Die Stresspocken gehen auch zurück.
Goldies hab ich keine gesehen.

Hier Bilder für euch!
          

LG Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (18. Aug. 2016)

Mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update.

Mein Teich ist ein wenig bräunlich aber er werkelt. 
Woher ich das weiß, er schaut besser aus als die Jahre zuvor. 
Ich bin stolz.

Eine Seite hab ich etwas ausgeputzt die andere kommt noch drann.

Hier die Bilder
      

Diese Schönheit wächst in meinem Pflanzenfilter der sehr sehr klar ist und nur so sprießt von Blumen

      

LG


----------



## jule (18. Aug. 2016)

Frage...          mir gefällt die Pflanze die da um den Drachen wächst seeehr gut, kann mir jemand sagen, was das ist?!

Die wächst von draußen in den Teich? Oder ist das wieder was was zu viel Wasser "zieht"?

Sonst finde ich natürlich wirklich klasse was du geschaffen hast


----------



## Lyliana (18. Aug. 2016)

Hey jule,

Das ist __ Pfennigkraut.
Ich hab drei Pflanzen gekauft und jedes Jahr, im Herbst, schneide ich die Überhänger ab und stecke sie wo anders in den Boden.

Ganz easy. Dem Wasser schadet es nicht, es versteckt mir den Betonrand und die Fische haben was zum Spielen.


----------



## Lyliana (18. Aug. 2016)

Ich kann dir aber gern etwas schicken.

Einfach deine Adresse per pn und sie geht demnächst auf Reise


----------



## Lyliana (20. Aug. 2016)

ich bin ein bisschen traurig....

Heute haben wir uns gedacht, da wir einen Helfer hatten, den Brunnenschacht/Pumpschacht/Zulauf zum Teich zu öffnen. 
  
Wir haben dann erstmal die Pumpe herausgezogen um den (von hier) linken beweglichen Stein zu rutschen.

Interessant war, das die Männer erst den rechten ausgraben wollten. Hab sie freundlich, lieb und nett darauf hingewiesen sich doch mehr dem linken zu widmen. 

Nach starkem Muskeleinsatz war der.Schacht dann offen.
      

Es wurde etwas Schlick und Wasser abgeschöpft.
Könnte nun erklären warum ich oft bräunliches Wasser habe im Teich. Das sah nämlich nicht schön aus.

Okay mein Mann war dann so mutig und stieg in das über 2m tiefe Loch.
Zumindest wo der Grund fest ist.

  
Darin steckt noch mal ein tiefer liegendes Rohr, an dem die Pumpe angeschlossen ist.

Neben drann in der Niesche ist noch ein Pumpenrohr, wir vermuten ein sehr altes, welches aber nicht funktionsfähig ist. 
Also wurde da schon mal neu gebohrt.

Nun. Also, soweit man schöpfen konnte wurde Schlamm entfernt. War leider nicht so viel. 
Einerseits gut, andererseits .... schlecht. 
Das Wasser fließt nicht mehr so richtig.

Grundwasser und ein wenig Zulauf von ..... keine Ahnung woher.
Rohre soweit man kommt (2-3m) frei....

*******. Wenn man das so schreiben darf..... Ich hoffte , das mein Zulauf wieder in Gang käme.

Die Pumpe können wir wohl wieder zum Laufen bringen. Wenigstens etwas.

Okay. Soweit zu heute..... 
LG
Mandy


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Lyliana, 

das klingt nach ganz schön viel ekliger Arbeit.....

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr das mit dem Zulauf wieder richtig hin bekommt.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (20. Aug. 2016)

Danke Kirstin. Ich hoffe das es besser läuft wenn das Grundwasser wieder etwas ansteigt.

Montag schauen wir noch mal in den Schacht ob etwas nachgelaufen ist.


----------



## Lyliana (22. Aug. 2016)

So. Neue Rohre verlegt 5 m lang wie das vorherige.
War das ein Akt bis das endlich in dem Wasserrohr lag. 

Neue Pumpe gekauft, ..... angeschlossen und......
        
LÖPT

Derweil schaffen wir Ca 10 Liter zu pumpen, dann braucht es 20-30min bis wir erneut eine gießkanne füllen können.

Kontrolle am Teich;
Ich kann keine Strömung erkennen, die Fische sind wie irre am Zulauf zu beobachten und mein Ablauf stoppt in keinster Weise.

Keine wirkliche Besserung derweil.

Schwiegermutter sagt, regelmäßig pumpen, vielleicht erinnert sich das System das es arbeiten kann.

Wir sind gespannt


----------



## Lyliana (23. Aug. 2016)

Ein 3/4 Tag später ..... 15-20 Liter.
Wartezeit ne knappe Stunde.

Mittlerweile kann man das Wasser auch zum Blumengießen verwenden.

Hellbraun tendenz klarer werdend.
Geruch - geruchsfrei.

Überlauf/Ablauf am Teich funktioniert einwandfrei.

Sehr gut !


----------



## Lyliana (24. Aug. 2016)

Mein Urlaub ist zu Ende jetzt wo die Sonne wieder zurück kommt.

Vor der Arbeit waren wir noch mal im Garten.
20 Liter haben wir geschafft und es war klar. 

Nach ner halben Stunde waren es 13 Liter aber nicht mehr ganz so klar.

Als ich meine Kontrolle am Teich machte und meine Hand in/an das Rohr hielt “zwickte“ mich etwas in den Finger.
Ich bin so erschrocken....
Aber wir fanden nichts.

Stumpfes Zwicken..... So ne Frechheit.

LG


----------



## mitch (24. Aug. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> “zwickte“ mich etwas in den Finger.


war das vielleicht ein ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rückenschwimmer


----------



## Lyliana (24. Aug. 2016)

Es saß in diesem Rohr.... Vom Gefühl und stärke des zwickens.... größer.
Wie wenn du mit zwei kleinen Finger zwickst. Stumpf.
Schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## Lyliana (28. Aug. 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher......

Trotz extremer Hitze haben wir - im Vergleich - nur wenig Wasserverlust.
1cm-1,5cm .niedriger.

Unsere Pumpe liefert im Schnitt 2-3 Liter weniger.

Man könnte meinen die Partikel im.Wasser weißen eine sanfte Strömung auf. Ich kam schon auf die Idee etwas leichtes vor das Rohr zu halten um es genau zu wissen.

Hat funktioniert! Ich weiß jetzt, meine Fische sind sehr neugierig - Experiment gescheitert.

Nach dem ich mit einem Verlängerungskabel mein Solarpaneel wieder in die Sonne stellen konnte läuft mein Bachlauf und somit mein Pflanzenfilter.

Wasser im Filter klar - im Teich ..... öhm.... naja sagen wir mal .... gesund.

Wichtig - meine Wasserwerte werden immer besser.
Sauerstoff im Wasser laut Teststreifen “sehr gut“ 
Algenförderung für Algen nicht mehr ganz sooooo optimal ....

Ja es wird! Mein Teichlein arbeitet an sich.

Und wir haben dieses Jahr gefühlte Millionen an __ Libellen in den schönsten Farben. Leider kann ich keine Fotos machen, mein Handy zoomt nicht ordentlich genug.

Und hier noch Bilder
        

LG Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (19. Sep. 2016)

Mein Teich macht sich. 
Nachdem er wieder etwas klarer wurde kann man drei Stellen erkennen an denen sich wilde Unterwasserpflanzen
angesiedelt haben.
__ Wasserstern dürfte es sein.

Da wir derweil ein Stromaggregat nutzen, sind wir am überlegen ob wir nicht mal einen Schlammsauger auf den Grund stellen wollen.

Muss ich da auf was bestimmtes achten? Soll kein super extrem sein, bisher haben wir ja mit der Hand den Schlamm raus gekechert.

Unsere Pumpe hat erstaunlicher weise trotz Hitze mehr Liter abgegeben - heute nach einem.Regentag waren es mehr als 30 Liter.
Das Wasser nicht mehr ganz so klar.... es scheint sich wieder was zu regen.

LG


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2016)

Ja,nur die hälfte vom Teich saugen, wegen der Bakkies und und und!


----------



## Lyliana (25. Okt. 2016)

Stopp UPDATE

Am Teich gemacht, außer den Oberwasserdreck rausgeangelt, haben wir nichts.

Wir wollten ja nen Schlammsauger einsetzen .... mmmhhh .... jetzt hab ich aber - für unsere Verhältnisse - VIELE Pflanzen unter Wasser entdeckt.... 
Also mach ich es auf meine altmodische sanft liebevolle Art, mit meinem Kescher.

Mein riesen Baby hat ein Versteck in nem Gebüsch gefunden. Man sieht ihn echt kaum noch.

Und mein Koi versteckt sich unter dem ehemals Schildkrötenholzaustieg und Plattform.

Die anderen dümpeln umher.

Zumindest was ich sehe.

Zulauf funktioniert, Ablauf macht uns das Rohr sorgen und die Pumpe arbeitet perfekt.

Ich hoff mal auf einen höheren Grundwasserspiegel - für mehr Beurteilung.

LG und noch ein paar Bilderchen


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2016)

Zeig doch mal den Ablauf, eventuell gibt es Idee'n!
Der Kescher ist natürlicher und auch gut .


----------



## Lyliana (25. Okt. 2016)

Durch die Betonwand geht ein Eisenrohr mit innerlicher Verjüngung.
Der Rand - der Übergang zum abgewinkelten Rohr, welches zur Wasseroberfläche geht, rostet.
Das ist auch der Grund warum unser Winkelstück, welches aufgesteckt und aus Plastik ist, sich immer wieder lockert.

Mir kraust es, das Ding ab zu flexen und irgendwie durch ein neues Stück zu ersetzen.
Vorallem weil wir dazu den Teich halb leeren müssten...... 

Sobald ich gute Bilder davon bekomme stell ich sie ein.


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe davon ja überhaupt keine Ahnung, aber ich würde mir glaube ich einfach einen dicken Schlauch besorgen (also einen, der gerade eben durch das Rohr passt vom Durchmesser und den da einfach durchstecken?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2016)

Ja gut! ....Es gibt Gummi-Muffen für SML- Rohre
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die alte Rohr-Muffe abschneiden, Rest Rohr entrosten und streichen . Wasser ablassen ist leider erforderlich bei den arbeiten.


----------



## mitch (26. Okt. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Durch die Betonwand geht ein Eisenrohr mit innerlicher Verjüngung.


Hi Mandy,
das Rohr kommt doch irgendwo auf der anderen Seite raus, kann man da vielleicht einen Schlauch / Rohr anbringen und auf die richtige Höhe bringen?


----------



## Lyliana (7. Nov. 2016)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder.
Das Licht war heute sehr gut. Is nicht so leicht INS Wasser zu fotografieren....

     
So das ist das Rohr, welches aus der Betonwand kommt. Dieses welches rostet und bröckelt am Übergang zum Knick/Biegung.  Ab der Biegung ist ein Plastikrohr aufgesteckt, welches bis zur Oberfläche ragt.
Dieses lockert sich gerne, durch Wasserbewegungen, Fischstöße und weiß der Geier.

Und hier führt das Rohr nach draußen...
    
.... In einen “Bach“

Letztes jahr haben wir diese “knetmasse“ ausprobiert.... scheint nicht zu helfen, ist besser aber nicht ganz dicht. Einmal hatten wir Wasserverlust.

LG Mandy


----------



## Lyliana (12. Dez. 2016)

Mein Teichlein schläft und zeigt mir die Arbeit für nächstes Jahr. 

Im hinteren Teil haben wir ca 10cm Bodendreck. 
Wie man aber so schön sieht, wachsen dort nun Unterwasserpflanzen. Das heißt ich muss ganz sanft an die Reinigung ran gehen.

Aber trotz allem, sieht es bedeutend besser aus als noch vor zwei Jahren. 

In diesem Sinne 
Schlaf schön... Mein kleiner Ozean


----------



## lotta (14. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Lyliana
Ich finde das sieht richtig gut aus, im Gegensatz zu damals. 
Sieh den "Bodendreck" als Sediment, Besiedelungsfläche für wichtige Bakterien.
Ich würde das vorerst nicht entfernen, vielleicht noch __ Hornkraut, Krebsscheren und weitere UW Pflanzen reinsetzen.
Schöne Adventszeit
Bine


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2017)

So dann isses wieder zeit für ein Update.

Im Winter war unser Teichlein gefroren. Nicht ganz aber so 3/4 war die Oberfläche hart. 
 Mein Pflanzenfilter war richtig zu.

Zur Zeit kommen wir nur am Wochenende in den Garten was etwas mies ist, wenn der Regen denkt nur am Wochenende zu arbeiten. 

Aber heute haben wir es dann doch mal mit Sonne geschafft und haben auch gleich gewerkelt.

Meine Pumpen laufen super!!  
      

Und beim restlichen Laub und Topfpflanzen entfernen haben wir diese Milliarden entdeckt.
Ich bin verliebt ....
  

Ja und bissen sauber sieht der Teich dann jetzt so aus. 
Etwas trüb, da wir ein bisschen gewirbelt haben aber man erkennt doch Tatsache neues Leben .... Mein Teichlein lebt. 
        


Meinen Babys geht es auch prima!! 
Okay wir haben wieder unsere Winterschuppenflechte aber sobald das Wasser wärmer wird geht die auch wieder weg.
    

Und als ich dachte meine letzten beiden Goldies haben den Winter nicht überlebt.....  Tauchen auf einmal geschätzte 15cm auf. 
  

Alle haben es überstanden. 

Danke Natur. 
Sonnige Grüße Mandy


PS. Unsere Brunnenpumpe schaffte heute bis zu 60 Liter.


----------



## Lyliana (15. Apr. 2017)

Mein Teichlein erwacht ganz langsam.

Einige Pflanzen schießen förmlich bei anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher....
Mal sehen was da alles überlebte.

Unser Kaulquappen sind geschlüpft und besiedeln mein Pflanzenfilter.
Leider ist meine Pumpe kaputt gegangen....  Jetzt muss ich eine neue besorgen.
Vermutlich ist sie trockengelaufen.
Denn der Wasserstand war niedriger als der Teich, so würde ich schlussfolgern das der Sog größer war als der Nachlauf.

Ich werde jetzt mehr Geld ausgeben und auf Trockenlaufschutz ausschau halten.

Hab auch schon was in Aussicht mit Akku sogar.
Mal sehen.

Ansonsten gibt es nichts neues vom Teichlein. 

LG Mandy


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mandy,
das einige Pflanze später kommen solltest doch schon wissen, oder 
 und


----------



## Lyliana (15. Apr. 2017)

Japp, aber da glaub ich das die den wühlenden Mäulern zum Opfer fielen.


Frohe Ostern auch dir


----------



## Lyliana (21. Apr. 2017)

Es grünt grünt grünt.....

Meine Pumpe ist in Reparatur... 
Das genießen jetzt die Billionen an Froschbabys....  Noch Kaulquappen und schwimmen nun überall herum. Logo, das Wasser wird ja nicht wirklich gerade gekühlt, durch den Wechsel.

Hier nur eine kleine Gruppe 
  

Ansonsten explodiert das Leben außen herum.
      
Die Blutbuchenhecke schläft noch etwas. Braucht wohl etwas länger nach dem Anpflanzen. 
Wir haben ja Zeit.

Ansonsten was man nicht sieht, im hinteren Bereich hat sich so wie es scheint __ Hornkraut und Tannenwedel angesiedelt und wohl vermehrt. Glaub hab letztes Jahr nicht so viel rein geworfen. 
Und ein oder zwei __ Seekanne hab ich entdeckt. Die haben sich vor den Räubern versteckt. Mal hoffen, dass sie sie nicht finden. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Grüße Mandy


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2017)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Es grünt grünt grünt..


Neeee, hier wird alles schon wieder braun, dem Frost sei Dank


----------



## Lyliana (21. Apr. 2017)

Da hatten wir Glück. 

Alles sah eigentlich super aus. Nur die __ Kastanie, die von draußen nach drinnen zog, die hat etwas Frost abgekommen. 
Aber sonst, alles gut überstanden. 


Nur glaube ich der Osterhase starb bei uns im Garten oder jemand hat ihn etwas nackig gemacht.
So viel Fell im Gras


----------



## Anja W. (21. Apr. 2017)

Bist du sicher, dass das Hasenfell ist? Früher haben sich im Frühjahr die Katzen so im Garten gefetzt, dass büschelweise Fell rumlag.


----------



## Lyliana (21. Apr. 2017)

Dann sind es Wildkatzen

Unser Garten ist mitten im Nirgendwo. Da sagen sich Fuchs und Hase Gute Nacht.
Und wir haben viele Hasen die hier hoppeln und buddeln.
Letzteres finde ich nicht ganz soooo cool, hält sich aber in unserem Garten recht in Grenzen.


----------



## Lyliana (21. Mai 2017)

Ich bin immer wieder so fasziniert von der Natur....
Kann gar nicht genug bekommen.

Hab am Teich noch eine zu wilde Zone....  Aber das kommt mit der Zeit auch noch, wenn die jungen bodennahen Pflanzen stärker werden.

Meine Pumpe läuft seit heute wieder und ich kann nicht glauben, dass ohne jede Arbeit (d.J) mein Teichlein fast super klar ist.
Und eine längst tot geglaubte Pumpe läuft auch wieder, die nutze ich für Wasserbewegung und Spielplatz für die Karpfen. 


Ich kann immer noch fast direkt auf den Grund sehen und alles wächst.....  Endlich sieht man die Arbeit der letzten Jahre. ....
Sehr schön. 

Und hier für euch..... Dank euch.... 

  mein Bächlein
      Wildanpflanzungen
  beim Grundeln 
 
 der neue Spielplatz
  meine wilde Schönheit 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Lyliana (22. Juli 2017)

Ich bin zu Tiefst erschüttert..... 

Es tut mir im Herzen weh.....
Aber wir müssen unsere Fische hergeben....  Und ich weiß nicht wohin.....
Wer nimmt schon Karpfen.....

Wir haben Hitze, nicht zum ersten Mal.... Seit Jahren gleich.... Aber da irgendwer direkt hinter unserem Garten das Grundwasser abrupt für einen Angelteich......  Leidet mein Teich.

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich ihn abdichten soll ohne mich in kurzer Zeit arm zu machen.....

Wir haben einen maximalen Wasserstand von 40cm...... Soweit sinkt unser Wasser. 
Und nein es verdunstet nicht es sinkt mit dem Grundwasser...... 
Verdunsten tun maximal 15cm......

Ich bin so hilflos.... Es tut so weh....


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2017)

Och nö das ist doch nicht fair 
Gubt es da nicht Gesetze gegen. So ein Grundwasserspiegel einfach abzusenken kann ja erhebliche Auswirkungen auf das ganze Gebiet haben. Nicht nur das Pflanzen und dein Teich leidet, sondern das sich auch Gebäude absenken usw.
Leider hab ich da aber keine Gesetzlichen Erfahrungen 
Deinen Teich so wie er war wirst du jedoch nich mit diesem Besatz erhalten können ohne konstanten Wasserzufluß werden die Giftigen Ausscheidungen nicht ausgewaschen. Einen richtigen Filter hast du dafür auch nicht ....
Und im Winter wird der Teich komplett durch frieren.
Also selbst wenn du da mit einer Folie oder Dichtschlämme arbeitest ist alles mit weiteren Schritten verbunden und das kostet leider.


----------



## Lyliana (23. Juli 2017)

Hey,

Gebäude interessiert da keinen das sind Gärten. 
Wenn die Natur Grundwasser hat, welches im Sommer schon weniger ist, hab ich auch einen normalen Wasserspiegel. 
Das war die ganze Zeit ja im Sommer nie ein Problem.
Im Winter hab ich reichlich Wasser, da das Grundwasser schon recht hoch, bzw der Garten recht tief ist.

Aber wenn nun, der normale Spiegel fällt, natürlich, pumpt der Angelverein sein Teich mit Grundwasser voll.
Für mich ist das unlogisch, denn der Fischteich liegt ja auch mitten Grundwasser in Verbindung.
Aber nichts desto trotz,  hat durch diese Wasserbewegung mein Teich erheblich weniger Wasser. 

Und das ausgerechnet wo der Grundwasserspiegel sowieso tiefer ist.

Die Jahre zuvor waren es im Sommer erträgliche minus 15cm im Sommer. Durch Verdunstung und Grundwasser. 
Seit letzten Jahres haben wir diese extreme *******.

Ich dachte erst, ja oh Mist zu heiß.
Aber es fing dann schon an zu sinken bei relativ normalen Temperaturen.....  

Im Winter isser wieder voll, keine Frage..... Aber ich hab nun mal keine Wanderfische .....

Wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein???? 
Nur fürs Angeln.....


----------



## rollikoi (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

also das erste was ich an deiner Stelle tun würde wäre mich beim Amt zu erkundigen ob der Verein das darf, ob ne Genehmigung vorliegt.
Wie Rene sagte sowas beeinflusst vieles. Auch wenn es kein Wohngebiet ist, der Land und Forstwirtschaft können ebenfalls Schäden entstehen.

LG Bernd


----------



## marcus18488 (23. Juli 2017)

Hier stellt sich die Frage, welche Interessen höher bewertet werden. 
Privater Gartenteich oder Angelteich, der vl einem Verein gehört? 
Da wird dann nach Lösungen gesucht, die deinen Teich vom Grundwasser unabhängiger machen. 
Oder der Schuss geht nach hinten los


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo Lyliana,

hast du schon mal mit den Leuten vom Angelverein geredet ?
Eventuell wissen die gar nicht, was sie da anrichten und würden das sogar erstmal lassen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Mandy,
ich bin traurig über das, was ich von Deinem Teich höre. Mach' doch aus der Not eine Tugend, und biete dem Verein Deine Fische an (mit dem Wunsch auf ein paar neue, wenn die Dürre wieder vorbei ist ). Ich hab' zwar nicht viel Hoffnung, aber vielleicht erreichst Du so jemanden, oder hilfst beim Umdenken.
Einen vernünftigen Grundwasserspiegel baucht nicht nur Dein Teich... .


----------



## Lyliana (3. Aug. 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Auf dem Amt melden ist eine ganz schlechte Idee.
Diese Gärten sind alle legal, aber was darinnen ist..... Und wenn du dann einmal das Amt kommen lässt,  kannst du einpacken.  Die schauen da ja nicht nur die gemeldete Sache an.
Und Verjährung und Duldungsrecht gibt es ja nicht, denn soweit ich weiß ist mein Teichlein auch nicht ganz legal.
Aber schon über 40 Jahre alt.

Wir sind die einzigen, die noch einen Teich mit Grundwasserversorgung haben.
Der Rest hat keinen Teich oder Folienteiche. 

Wir haben uns entschieden, dass es für meine Babys besser ist, wenn wir sie abgeben und keine Fische mehr einsetzen werden. 
Ich will sie nicht unnötig quälen  solange mein Geldbeutel mir nicht gestattet immense Summen zur Dichtung auszugeben. 

Es hat jetzt ewig lang geregnet.... Wir haben immer noch fehlende 20-30 cm. Wie das Wasser ausschaut muss ich euch nicht erzählen 

Also wenn wer einen Koi haben möchte darf er sich gerne melden. Ich nehme mal an, meine vier Karpfen möchte keiner. 
Die Goldies sind nicht wieder gesichtet worden. 

Verheulte Grüße


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2017)




----------



## Haggard (4. Aug. 2017)

Ich würde die Karpfen gerne nehmen wollen, aber die Entfernung ist zu weit. Es gibt ja noch von E... die Kleinanzeigen, da wirst Du die bestimmt los. Leider garantiert Dir dann keiner, ob die dann als Speisekarpfen genutzt werden...


----------



## Lyliana (4. Aug. 2017)

Speisekarpfen


----------



## Lyliana (4. Aug. 2017)

So heute mal ein paar traurige Bilder vom noch nicht vollen Teich.

Hier aktuell. 
Und das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr soooooo akut. Und dennoch für mich sehr schmerzvoll.

        

Und so sollte er sein 
  
Im hinteren Teil fast kein Rand außerhalb der Wasseroberfläche 
  
Und die Stufe ist auch mehr im Wasser.


----------



## Haggard (5. Aug. 2017)

Wie tief ist denn Dein Teich aktuell ? Karpfen lieben warmes Wasser und zeitweise niedrigen Wasserstand können die wohl gut ab. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich 2 Fischweiher habe und dort sind die Wasserstände im Sommer teilweise auch nur 50-60cm sind und im Frühjahr locker 1m mehr. Es gab auch nie Verluste deswegen.


----------



## Lyliana (5. Aug. 2017)

Normal ist er maximal 80 cm tief.
Jetzt dürften es 60 cm sein, 
als es akut war 30cm.

Das Problem ist auch, das jetzt kein Frischwasser dazu kommt und keines abgeht.

Ich musste auch meine Pflanzzone abklappern, da hab ich nun auch keine Zirkulation zwischen den Bereichen.

Ein kleine Zirkulationspumpe läuft noch. Aber das ist wenig und bringt nichts.
Da steht die Pumpe auf dem Grund, die läuft mir hoffentlich nicht trocken. 

Sue haben jetzt, warmes stehendes Wasser


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Sue haben jetzt, warmes stehendes Wasser


Sind die Karpfen schon zur Darmatmung über gegangen oder schnappen die noch nicht nach Luft. Du musst immer daran denken das man Karpfen früher in einem nassen Handtuch vom Markt nach hause getragen hat. Da dann noch einige Wochen in der Wanne gewässert ........ die können schon was ab.


----------



## Lyliana (5. Aug. 2017)

Ja wenns denen nit schadet soll es mir recht sein.
Ich dachte halt nur, daß mein Teich eh nicht optimal ist und jetzt noch weniger optimaler.

Ich bin froh und erleichtert wenn meine Babys nicht leiden.

Da ich mir ja riesen Sorgen mache, hab ich mir ne Wasserprobe geschnappt und hab testen lassen....

Ich habs nit geklaubt hab noch mal mein Teststäbchen rein gehalten.....

Was soll ich sagen..... Die Werte sind eigentlich perfekt ? Wie kann das sein?

Härte ist halt extrem, das kann ich nicht ändern.

Aber
Sauerstoff - OPTIMAL
Stickstoffwert - PERFEKT
Algenwachstum - 1:0 für die Algen

Mir fehlen die Worte.....


----------



## Lyliana (13. Aug. 2017)

So update ...

  
Wir sind fast voll gelaufen. 
Es fehlen noch ein paar cm aber wir steigen langsam..... 

Und hier sieht man nichts vom Übel, das Grün vertuscht es schön


----------



## Lyliana (13. Aug. 2018)

OMG ich schäme mich... aber ich sag euch die Zeit die rennt so dolle.... und es ist so viel passiert bei mir. 

Erst gekündigt, weil es nicht mehr ging, dann ne Selbstständigkeit angefangen... und da steckst du soviel Zeit rein... 

BITTE VERZEIHT MIR !!!! ICH HAB EUCH AUCH GANZ DOLLE VERMISST!!!!!


Tja, zum Teich, ... es ist sind dann ja endlich Pflanzen angewachsen und auch immer wieder gekommen und auch mehr.... Aber... alles umsonst. 

Gestern zogen zwei meiner Karpfen aus und die Tage noch mein Hugo und ein Baby (mehr oder weniger) 
Es hat leider keinen Sinn mehr und wir müssen dem Problem auf die Spur kommen. 

Innerhalb von zwei Wochen, verloren wir 50cm Wasserstand, Das heißt es sind jetzt gerade mal maximal noch 30 cm drinn. Es tut mir so verdammt weh, aber irgendwas läuft richtig falsch. Selbst im März hatten wir einen Wasserstand bei nur knapp 50 cm Tiefe. IM MÄRZ!!! Irgendwo haben wir ein Leck und ich muss raus finden wo. Und dann die Frage, wie schließ ich das. 

Aber genug von mir, wie geht es euch allen so? Sind noch alle da? 

Tausend Grüße 
Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Aug. 2018)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Irgendwo haben wir ein Leck und ich muss raus finden wo. Und dann die Frage, wie schließ ich das.


Betonbecken wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Meine Kirstin hatte gute Erfahrungen mit Bentonit.....oder war es gemalenes Katzenstreu ?


----------



## Lyliana (13. Aug. 2018)

Ja stimmt da war was. Vielleicht hilft es aber erst müssen wir den Teich voll leer machen 

Ich wühl mal nebenbei den alten Thread durch


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Lyliana,
wenn Du ein Loch gefunden hast (oder war es dieses Jahr der mangelnde Niederschlag, und damit mehr Verdunstung bei weniger Zulauf?), dann würde ich Dir "Dichtschlämme" (die elastische Version) zum Abdichten empfehlen. Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass Dein Teich wieder auf Stand kommt .


----------



## Lyliana (14. Aug. 2018)

Leider nicht alleine die Verdunstung und Trockenheit. 

Der Pegel schwankt zu sehr. 
Trotz Hitze war er zeitweise recht gut gefüllt und dann viel er (nachdem es sogar kühler wurde) ganz schnell ab.

Wir hatten sogar im März einen Pegelverlust von 20cm. Das hatten wir noch nie. Egal wie heiß und trocken es war, für den März. 

Selbst nach einem heftigen Regentag hatte er sich nicht gefüllt. 

Das kleine Pflanzenfilterbecken ist super, 2-3cm Verlust das wars. 

Dichtschlämme


----------



## Lyliana (27. Aug. 2018)

Guten Morgen und einen schönen Wochenstart euch allen, 

Tja unser kleiner Ozean hat sich dann mal von alleine geleert.... 
    

5cm über Schlamm. 

Wir werden jetzt alles rausputzen und hoffen dass wir ihn trocken bekommen, damit wir mit Sperrbeton größere Löcher füllen können und mit Dichtschlämme die kleineren Löcher verputzen.

Das Ablaufrohr werden wir auch gleich erneuern. 
Wenn dann richtig. 

Dann pflanzen wir viel viel mehr Pflanzen ein und setzen keine Fische mehr ein....

Es brach mir das Herz meine Babys gehen zu lassen

Hoffen wir mal auf ein paar wenige Tage Trockenheit 

LG Mandy


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Mandy,
das liest sich aber sehr unschön. 
Wenn abdichten dann aber gleich alles, sonst bist du ja nächstes Jahr wieder bei.
Kommt senn überhaupt noch Wasser  aus dem Zulauf?
Ich drück euch die Daumen , das wird schon.


----------



## Lyliana (27. Aug. 2018)

Im Sommer kommt nie was aus dem Zulauf, da ist der Grundwasserspiegel zu niedrig und derweil auch zu trocken. 

Ich hoffe das, sobald es wieder richtig regnet, der Zulauf auch wieder zunimmt. 

Ja wir werden, sobald der Schlamm draußen ist alles abdichten und ausbessern was wir finden.... Oder auch nicht finden 

Und dann hoffen wir auf Besserung


----------



## Lyliana (22. Sep. 2018)

So.... Bisschen was passiert... 

Nachdem Schlamm und Schmotter alles raus war, haben wir die Zugänge zum Grundwaser bzw das Bodenlose zu betoniert.

        

Naja sieht etwas... trist aus 

Die Beete werden wir mit großen Kieseln auffüllen um dann wieder Pflanzenkörbe darin zu platzieren. 

Ich hab nur noch kein Plan wo wir die unmengen an Wasser auftreiben sollen 

Naja  noch  brauchen wir kein Wasser, noch haben wir Arbeit 

Ich hoffe es ist nicht umsonst


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2018)

Über Winter wird sich das schon füllen und ordentlich Regen ist ja auch für euch angekündigt. Also husch husch, fertig werden.


----------



## Lyliana (23. Sep. 2018)

Die erste Schicht ist fertig, 

Nächste Woche kommt der Bodenfeinschliff.
D.h. Da kommt auch ne Schicht drüber, um sicherheitshalber die Fugen nochmal etwas zu schließen.


----------

